# iPhone 3G - Snow Leopard : vos commentaires (WWDC 2008)



## benjamin (9 Juin 2008)

iPhone 3G, nouveaux Mac, Snow Leopard...
A vous de commenter en direct dans ce sujet le keynote de Steve Jobs, dont MacGeneration assurera une retranscription à partir de 19 heures.

Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## blafoot (9 Juin 2008)

j'aime beaucoup le petit préambule ^^


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

comme vous êtes gentils  

le nombre de &#63743;+R mondial va quadruplé pendant 2 ou 3 heures


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2008)

POURQUOI LES STORE FERMENT SI TÔT ? 

oups je voulais pas crier dsl


----------



## Glaciadluz (9 Juin 2008)

A mon avis yaura pas de nouveau macbook hein...


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

Glaciadluz a dit:


> A mon avis yaura pas de nouveau macbook hein...


 
bah non 

le floodre est autorisé?


----------



## mocmoc (9 Juin 2008)

Et comme je le disait, pourquoi pas une migty mouse totalement "touch" . 
ben quoi, "amusez vous bien"


----------



## benjamin (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le floodre est autorisé?



Comme d'hab, un certain débordement d'activité teinté d'enthousiasme ou de dépit, oui.
Tout en gardant malgré tout un lien avec le keynote du jour.


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2008)

Personnellement, j'aimerais que le flood ne soit pas de rigueur, non ... Au sens : _flood_ = verbiage inutile qui ne satisfait (et encore) que l'ego de ses contributeurs.
Mais de beaux posts correctement orthographiés et développant une argumentation, voui, ça, ça me plaît. 

Edith : bon, je ne l'ai pas dit pareil, mais l'idée est là


----------



## illicoo (9 Juin 2008)

On peut le suivre ailleurs que sur Macge, le Keynote ?
Merci


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Moi j'espere des nouveaux macbook pro plus puissant et plus petit . J'attend depuis 4 mois pour m'en acheter un .


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

En gros, on ne peut plus déraper outrageusement comme on a pris l'habitude de le faire pendant les dernières Keynotes ?  

Ce n'est pas plus mal, ca évite de lire 4 pages de bêtises, dès qu'on quitte le fil 10 sec pour pisser ....


Moi je trouve étrange cette histoire de stores mondialment fermés, car je ne vois pas apple lancer une révision de machine aujourd'hui, mais bon qui sait .... Un macmini utilisable ??


----------



## bacman (9 Juin 2008)

Réunion de l'iphone et du mac .............> TABLET MAC écran tactile
les probabilités sont fortes.
Il manque tjrs un portable 10 ou 12 pouces tres friant chez les pros itinérants et nomades divers.
tout ça a  sans doute déjà dit ,RDV tout à l'heure


----------



## illicoo (9 Juin 2008)

A part la couleur du siege des toilettes de chez Apple,
*On peut le suivre ailleurs que sur Macge, le Keynote ?
Merci*


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juin 2008)

illicoo a dit:


> A part la couleur du siege des toilettes de chez Apple,
> *On peut le suivre ailleurs que sur Macge, le Keynote ?
> Merci*



Oui... Si tu veut... Même en direct 

Sinon faut pas oublier qu'à 19 il y a la deuxième mi-temps de France / Roumanie...


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Bon, je suis prêt et j'ai invité des amis à assister en "no comment" au Keynote.
Le préambule est sympa ! 

Allez, iPhone 3G, Snow Leopard, MacBook Pro ???   

Et j'espère que l'audimat MacG va pétere les scores ce soir !!

UN PROBLEME: je vais "switcher" France-Roumanie/Keynote...! 

Bons keynote à vous et à plus ici même !
PS: c'est la qu'on peut faire le live comment ? Non ?


----------



## Alycastre (9 Juin 2008)

illicoo a dit:


> A part la couleur du siege des toilettes de chez Apple,
> *On peut le suivre ailleurs que sur Macge, le Keynote ?
> Merci*



Tu veux vraiment la suivre ailleurs ??? Et ben va voir ailleurs !  
Je ne comprends pas trop ta démarche ici :mouais:

* Edit: tu as peut-être raison, les serveurs de MacGé commencent à saturer .... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2008)

On peut le suivre aussi ici avec rafraîchissement automatique des pages.


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

Y'a déjà beaucoup de monde dans le coin   

Et oui, les serveurs ne répondent plus qu'ils me disent sur la page du keynote 


Edit: ben non c'est revenu, mais c'est pas super rapide, ça doit être surement du à ma connexion aussi je pense


----------



## OuiOui (9 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde,voici juste une tite photo prise par macrumors


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Juin 2008)

le must c'est d'avoir macgé, mac4ever, macplus (et macbidouille) ouverts sur leurs pages spéciales en même temps (et on quadri-switch) ... j'ai mis MB entre parenthèses car généralement leurs serveurs lâchent rapidement


----------



## mocmoc (9 Juin 2008)

18 h 21 mn. Il y à 0-0 sur M6 et Steve Jobs commence à stresser. 
La tension monte d'un cran ce soir... :affraid:
Restons calme...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a aura encore bcp de râleur.


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a aura encore bcp de râleur.



Ah ? 
La bourse aussi tu crois  ?


----------



## zepatente (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a aura encore bcp de râleur.



Ah je croyais que c'était une tradition


----------



## obitux (9 Juin 2008)

Non, chez moi aussi le temps d'accès au serveur a été minable pendant un moment... mais depuis que c'est redevenu normal, le rechargement automatique de la page est désactivé chez moi...
Alors je m'en occupe à la main pour l'instant, sinon je me contenterai de mac4ever, macbidouille et theilife...
C'est que chez moi? Personne ne ce plaint... bizarre!


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

La page du keynote ne se recharge plus automatiquement ou c'est juste chez moi ?

edit: ben non c'est pas juste chez moi alors


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a aura encore bcp de râleur.



on parle du foot, de la keynote ou des deux ?


----------



## msinno (9 Juin 2008)

dumbop84 a dit:


> le must c'est d'avoir macgé, mac4ever, macplus (et macbidouille) ouverts sur leurs pages spéciales en même temps (et on quadri-switch) ... j'ai mis MB entre parenthèses car généralement leurs serveurs lâchent rapidement



Exactement, c'est ce que je fais, sans macbidouille, mais tout le reste dans une fenetre safari a part (pour ne pas fermer un onglet par erreur au risque de manquer des miettes...)... Je suis prêt et j'attend... Longue l'attente trop longue... 

Juste envie, d'aller acheter mon new iPhone juste apres le Keynote........ L'ESPOIR...:rateau:


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

J'ai sorti les master cards et l'american express.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

je ne sais pas sous safari, mais sous firefox, on peux recupérer les onglets fermés par erreur, très utile dans ce cas


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Moi je suis pres à comander mon nouveau Macbook pro. Si nouveau Macbook pro il y a biensur . Mac generation, Mac4ever et M6 c'est le trio magique .


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2008)

Pour vous détendre un peu

[DM]x5pwdb[/DM]


----------



## obitux (9 Juin 2008)

Mais quid du rechargement automatique qui marche plus??? Tout le monde s'en fou? :s
Ou on est juste deux????


----------



## manustyle (9 Juin 2008)

dumbop84 a dit:


> le must c'est d'avoir macgé, mac4ever, macplus (et macbidouille) ouverts sur leurs pages spéciales en même temps (et on quadri-switch) ... j'ai mis MB entre parenthèses car généralement leurs serveurs lâchent rapidement



Ouai mais il faut 2 écrans 30" pour ça


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Ca ouvre!!! 

alors c'etait bien un fake cet iphone gris .


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juin 2008)

Je crois quand même qu'ici + MacG c'est le duo parfait


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je crois quand même qu'ici + MacG c'est le duo parfait



oui j'y suis aussi , ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal pour l'instant


----------



## gridaz (9 Juin 2008)

Ne venez pas sur tdl ca marche nickel pour le moment, fluide toussa, sauf le blackout de la video inkeynote...

Esperons un bon Keynote et surtout un surprenant One More Thing, pas la confirmation d'une rumeur pour ce moment de folie!


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

oui la video a qques sacades parfois chez moi mais c'est très bon et les 3 larons me font travailler mon anglais !

c'est sur quelle page la conf en direct, sur celle des 3 macuser qui tachtent en pronostiquent ou sur celle avec une pomme et de la zic ?


----------



## obitux (9 Juin 2008)

Plus que 5 longues minutes... 
C'est l'heure de la prière...
Je rejoins bossdupad dans ses espérances, à savoir un nouveau macbook pro...
stp mr steve...


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

H-1min !


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

Bon ...
bonne soirrée en perspective

3 onglets : keynote macG, keynote macbidouille et iphon.fr ... une leffe dans la main gauche, la souris dans la main droite, arrivé du boulot depuis 15min  le rêve 

Par contre ça fait 3min que j'essaie de rafraichir la page mais impossible .... erreur, sympa  4 tentatives 4 échecs


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Comme à Roland Garros tel un arbritre de chaise je dirais :

TIME


----------



## orangers (9 Juin 2008)

Et oui. Heure H


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juin 2008)

Ouaiiiiiis, j'en ai eu marre qu'on parle de 'iPhone alors un peu de mac svp xD , et pourquoi pas un nouveau iPod Touch  :love:


----------



## obitux (9 Juin 2008)

MacBidouille est déjà mort!


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

ça fait 3 mois que j'attends ça, j'arrive pas à y croire, dans 1h je saura isurement si j'aurai un iphone cet été ou pas


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

obitux a dit:


> MacBidouille est déjà mort!


keynote macG aussi chez moi ..... mort


----------



## zepatente (9 Juin 2008)

obitux a dit:


> MacBidouille est déjà mort!



et j'arrive pas à ouvrir la page du keynote de macG ... la soirée va être calme et pleine de patience


----------



## obitux (9 Juin 2008)

oui mac gé aussi, je suis sur mac4ever ça marche du tonnerre et ils commentent beaucoup, au moins ça occupe on s'ennuie pas!


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

Du mac Du mac !!!!


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

obitux a dit:


> oui mac gé aussi, je suis sur mac4ever ça marche du tonnerre et ils commentent beaucoup, au moins ça occupe on s'ennuie pas!


moi j'ai macG, macBidouille et iphon.fr .... tous down
j'ouvre mac4ever du coup


----------



## gauthier13 (9 Juin 2008)

Oui mac gé déjà mort, ça commence sur Mac4ever !!


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

C'est nul à Zurich...je suis pleinement Keynote, que la fête commence !

Un MacBook Pro !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iLee (9 Juin 2008)

Bon j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que Mac4Ever qui tient le coup pour l'instant.. Pourquoi Macgé n'a pas fait une page qui se raffrachi toute seule? et ils n'ont pas une page RSS de la keynote?


----------



## pomme85 (9 Juin 2008)

Il y a la aussi : http://www.aidemac.fr/live/


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Ouai mais il faut 2 écrans 30" pour ça



MacB mort, macG mort reste mac4 et les sites US


----------



## Raviol (9 Juin 2008)

SUr SVM Foot  + Keynote. Pas mal !


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

mac4ever tourne à bloc pour l'instant


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Aller on veux un nouveau Macbook!!!

Stp Papa Steeve!!!


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Macrumor et mac4ever sont les seuls qui tiennent, je zappe le reste ....


----------



## Raviol (9 Juin 2008)

Pas de diffusion video en directe ?


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

yes c'est l'iphone la star de la keynote . pour moi le joujou


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

leopard des neiges est confirmé come nom pour X.6 mais ce sera présenté qeu plus tard (hors conf)

EDIT: iphone2 confirmé mais on aura que ca a bouffer :'(


----------



## obitux (9 Juin 2008)

pfff 100% iphone qu'ils disents :'(


----------



## zepatente (9 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> MacB mort, macG mort reste mac4 et les sites US




MOi j'ai macb c'est juste que le nombre de places est limité


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Juin 2008)

C'est moi ou les commentaires sont vraiment pourris ..... sur M6 ?


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Aller on veux un nouveau Macbook!!!
> 
> Stp Papa Steeve!!!



Tu veux changer quoi???


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> yes c'est l'iphone la star de la keynote . pour moi le joujou



esperons que orange fera des efforts sur les forfaits proposés ... sinon dirrection les USA


----------



## Glaciadluz (9 Juin 2008)

Apparement ca sera beaucoup de l'Iphone..... 
La MAJ en 2.0 deja


----------



## Elren (9 Juin 2008)

Gizmodo.com suit vraiment bien aussi


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

obitux a dit:


> pfff 100% iphone qu'ils disents :'(



lol au moins c'est mieu que 100% apple TV


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Je veux juste pas me retrouver avec un model qui serrat remplacer dans 6 mois .

Et aussi un nouveau design et plus fin .


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> esperons que orange fera des efforts sur les forfaits proposés ... sinon dirrection les USA


malheureusement je ne peux pas me deplacer, ce sera direction ebay pour moi 
de toutes façons je n'ai pas l'intention de prendre un forfait iphone .... option internet max plutôt


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

Glaciadluz a dit:


> Apparement ca sera beaucoup de l'Iphone.....
> La MAJ en 2.0 deja



Oui mais il y aura le one more thing


----------



## Meitek (9 Juin 2008)

comme j'aimerais trop y etre !!!!


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui mais il y aura le one more thing



ou pas


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

Macgé a l'air de repartir !!


----------



## Alex.k (9 Juin 2008)

Apple store US, ( www.apple.com ) 
" We are busy updating the store for you and will be back shortly "

...


----------



## tornade13 (9 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Macgé a l'air de repartir !!



non


----------



## kryss (9 Juin 2008)

et comment on pe voir la vidéo en direct ? un lien ?


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> malheureusement je ne peux pas me deplacer, ce sera direction ebay pour moi
> de toutes façons je n'ai pas l'intention de prendre un forfait iphone .... option internet max plutôt


Video de promotion iphone = CD ou DVD = la fuite d'hier a propos de l'iphone gris et des CD a coté :mouais:


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

Alex.k a dit:


> Apple store US, ( www.apple.com )
> " We are busy updating the store for you and will be back shortly "
> 
> ...



oui oui , ça fait déjà un petit moment


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Qui peut leur dire que l'on s'en fou du SDK de l'iphone . Ca fait des mois que l'on à des applications via Installer .


----------



## tornade13 (9 Juin 2008)

kryss a dit:


> et comment on pe voir la vidéo en direct ? un lien ?



Plus de keynote en live


----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

Seul http://www.aidemac.fr/live/ tient le coup apparemment... ^^


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

kryss a dit:


> et comment on pe voir la vidéo en direct ? un lien ?



Je crois pas qu'il y ait un stream du keynote en direct


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Faudra attendre demain pour qu'Apple mette SA vidéo sur site...


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

chez moi macbidouille ça tourne nikel


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

pour pa part c'est à fond sur mac4ever et surtout aidemac !! qui propose beaucoup de photos

moi qui comptait suivre sur macG principalement ..... ça fait depuis 18h56 que la page ne veut pas se cherger  bravo :hein:


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

le mieux, c'est d'avoir quelqu'un dans la salle


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Qui peut leur dire que l'on s'en fou du SDK de l'iphone . Ca fait des mois que l'on à des applications via Installer .


le pire c'est quand il avais présenter sa façon de faire des appliquations sur iphone : les pages web


----------



## kryss (9 Juin 2008)

ok tornade13, dommage :s  ! vivement les annonces un peu plus interessantes que celles sur le SDK


----------



## manustyle (9 Juin 2008)

PAs de nouveaux mac ? aucune utilité la keynote alors


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le mieux, c'est d'avoir quelqu'un dans la salle



le mieux, c'est *d'être* dans la salle


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> PAs de nouveaux mac ? aucune utilité la keynote alors



+1


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Moi, Mac4Ever et AideMac sont NIQUEL ! 

Reste qu'il est dommage que OS X.6 ne soit pas présenté durant Keynote...


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> le mieux, c'est *d'être* dans la salle


t'es dans la salle? :affraid:

en tout cas, c'est plus rapide que macg/macbid


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le mieux, c'est d'avoir quelqu'un dans la salle



C'est pas tweek qui habite à san franscisco?


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> t'es dans la salle? :affraid:
> 
> en tout cas, c'est plus rapide que macg/macbid



ouaip mais a mon avis le reseau telephonique doit être un poil saturé dans la salle


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2008)

Salut.



Macuserman a dit:


> Reste qu'il est dommage que OS X.6 ne soit pas présenté durant Keynote...


Une démo est bien prévue si j'en crois Engadget.

@+
iota


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> +1


 
+2

C'est inutile si il n'y a pas de nouveaux Macbook...


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ouaip mais a mon avis le reseau telephonique doit être un poil saturé dans la salle



meuuh non tout le monde ecoute papa jobs quand il dit de couper les appareils electroniques voyons...


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est pas tweek qui habite à san franscisco?


non, a L.A.



greggorynque a dit:


> ouaip mais a mon avis le reseau telephonique doit être un poil saturé dans la salle



non, ca va, par contre, j'ai pas la visio de dispo (ni meme audio)
par contre, texte, oui!


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> +2
> 
> C'est inutile si il n'y a pas de nouveaux Macbook...



surtout qu'il ne vas déjà pas présenter OSX.6... alors là si en plus pas de mac... ça deviendrais la confiérence des PC istes


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Une démo est bien prévue si j'en crois Engadget.
> 
> ...


Oui c'est confirmé, il y a une demo l'apres midi la bas, donc la nuit ici


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Une démo est bien prévue si j'en crois Engadget.
> 
> ...



Oui, mais "cette aprèm' " soit en dehors de la keynote que NOUS pouvons suivre...
Merde, même si je prends le prochain vol je n'y serais pas à temps...


----------



## tram (9 Juin 2008)

c'est moi ou il ne se passe rien ??


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2008)

Steve Jobs a dit:
			
		

> To help me, I'm going to ask Scott Forstall and Phil Schiller to help me with parts of this. Then... *Bertrand Serlet will give you a sneak peak at the next version of OS X called Snow Leopard.*


Je suis pas fou... 

@+
iota


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> POURQUOI LES STORE FERMENT SI TÔT ?
> 
> oups je voulais pas crier dsl



Arghhhh! Et moi qui devait changer la date d'expiration de ma carte de crédit


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Si ils ammènent séga, ils vont annoncer des jeux sur l'iphone ... .... .... . . . . .. . . naze quoi


----------



## Nanaki (9 Juin 2008)

tram a dit:


> c'est moi ou il ne se passe rien ??



 Non, non, ce n'est pas toi....


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

tram a dit:


> c'est moi ou il ne se passe rien ??



C'est vrai que pour l'instant c'est pas vraiment sensationnel ....


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

tram a dit:


> c'est moi ou il ne se passe rien ??



Avant le «One More Thing», en général, il ne se passe jamais rien d'important


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

je crois que l'iphone 2 on va se le mettre où je pense si ça continue comme ça la keynote


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

je rapelle que S.Jobs est rentré en disant qu'ils avaient beaucoup bossé et qu'ils alaient nous présenter plein de trucs ...

Pour l'instant ça sent surtout *LA GLANDOUIIIILLE* sévère chez apple la !


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Peut-être pas pour nous...

Un développeur consciencieux doit être aux anges peut-être...
Attendons.
Combien de temps elle doit durer ?


----------



## nicolasf (9 Juin 2008)

En même temps, il s'agit bien d'une conférence développeur. Donc il se passe des choses, mais pour les développeurs...

Et puis attendons, il y aura peut-être un "One More Thing", qui sait...


----------



## ricchy (9 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> C'est vrai que pour l'instant c'est pas vraiment sensationnel ....



C'est destiné aux developpeurs.


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Avant le «One More Thing», en général, il ne se passe jamais rien d'important



oui comme a la macword ou il parlais de son Apple TV pendant toute la conférence jusqu'au one more thing


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

Pfff, ça traine ...


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Avant le «One More Thing», en général, il ne se passe jamais rien d'important



euh, moi, j'ai pas la meme chose
y'a pas mal de trucs nouveau, (je rappelle que c'est pour les devs.  :modo

apres, nouveau produit, bah ....


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> C'est vrai que pour l'instant c'est pas vraiment sensationnel ....


C'est une conférence pour développeur. 

EDIT: griller


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

J'ai déjà l'adresse pour voir la Keynote de ce soir.  >>> C'est par ici! 

Juste un peu de patience


----------



## Alycastre (9 Juin 2008)

Vous avez pour beacoup , l'air d'oublier que c'est une conférence de devs ....:rateau: Alors arrêter de pleurnicher parce qu'il n'y a pas d'annonces de nouvelles machines .
On se croirait dans une cour de maternelle 

* grilled et re-grilled !


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Le calme plat à la Keynote et dans le match... Quelle apres midi...


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

ricchy a dit:


> C'est destiné aux developpeurs.



Exact : voila pourquoi je vais aller me développer un petit Jonnhy Walker sur de la glace, parce que là, ca traine !


----------



## ricchy (9 Juin 2008)

Je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord.


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

En attendant, voici qq images 

Edit >> Par cette page


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

"eBay.app sera gratuite."
Ils sont généreux ... remort d'une certaine mise a jour payante ?


----------



## kryss (9 Juin 2008)

non mais on s'ennuie... !!! pppfff... allez steve, un iPhone et un macbook pro !!!!


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

A vendre : VW Polo, parfait état. Me contacter par MP.


----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

Apparemment il y aura un GPS ^^


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

ésperons que le one more thing vaille le coup ...

ou alors *Two more things*, pour une fois ca changerais


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

bon, on va attendre, mais c'est, comme beaucoup dit, une * WWDC.*
Je vois bien Steve être interloqué (~10mns avant la fin), il demande le silence et répond au téléphone à J. Ive: c'est l'iPhone V2 avec présentation des nouveaux MacBook Pro !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2008)

Pffffffffff ! j'ai vendu mon iPhone trop tôt !!!!!


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> "eBay.app sera gratuite."
> Ils sont généreux ... remort d'une certaine mise a jour payante ?



attend, c'est gratuit avec iphone 2.0 et ca ce sera ptet payant


----------



## ricchy (9 Juin 2008)

De nouveaux écrans. 

Bhen quoi . :rose:


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pffffffffff ! j'ai vendu mon iPhone trop tôt !!!!!



Ou tu l'as acheté acheté trop tard :bref, tu cumules !


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

L'app ebay est gratuite. Whaouuu


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

et le .mac gratuit on l'oublie aussi ? ? ? ?


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> attend, c'est gratuit avec iphone 2.0 et ca ce sera ptet payant



"Typad.app sera gratuit."
Ouais mais ils en fillent 2


----------



## ricchy (9 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> L'app ebay est gratuite. Whaouuu



Mais pas ce que tu y achètes.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> "Typad.app sera gratuit."
> Ouais mais ils en fillent 2



Oui, mais heureusement, ebay payant cela aurais été le comble de l'abus ...


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui, mais heureusement, ebay payant cela aurais été le comble de l'abus ...



Quand on est d'jeune, on ne dis pas que "cela aurait été le comble de l'abus", mais que ce "serait abusé".


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Allez...!! 
Toujours 0-0: vous loupez rien.
Bon, eBay, Sega tout ça c'est bien beau, mais la "géolocalisation" sans GPS, c'est pas prêt d'exister, donc...


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> et le .mac gratuit on l'oublie aussi ? ? ? ?



Non, payant mais avec une vraie valeur ajoutée oui !


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

rhooo pour une fois que j'essaye de m'exprimer correctement


----------



## zepatente (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> et le .mac gratuit on l'oublie aussi ? ? ? ?



çà va arriver c'est sur vu que c'est lié à l'iphone


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

C'est bien purris pour l'instant... C'est une convention pour remercier les devellopeur qu'ils nous font la...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

Comment il n'y a pas de mise à jour des MacBook ???


----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

Pour l'instant pas mal de nouveau gadget et... c'est tout


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> C'est bien purris pour l'instant... C'est une convention pour remercier les devellopeur qu'ils nous font la...


bompi a dit, pas de floodre!
sans dec', ca me plait (bon, ok, eBay et tout...) mais ca dure un peu (reste que certaines apps comme Crog Mag Rally tirent pleinement des capacitées de l'iPhone, faut bien le montrer )


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Comment il n'y a pas de mise à jour des MacBook ???



Toi, le Belge collectionneur, silence !


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> "Typad.app sera gratuit."
> Ouais mais ils en fillent 2


TypePad 

Des rumeurs parlent aussi d'une version WordPress


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Allez...!!
> Toujours 0-0: vous loupez rien.
> Bon, eBay, Sega tout ça c'est bien beau, mais la "géolocalisation" sans GPS, c'est pas prêt d'exister, donc...



ca existe déjà sur l'iPhone grâce aux antennes wifi..


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

et pendant ce temps, la roumanie aligne 10 defenseurs ......


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Comment il n'y a pas de mise à jour des MacBook ???



pfff, même pas drôle


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

-4.74% action AAPL en baisse, on va être patient hein...mais pas les investisseurs ! 

Allez, reste combien de temps ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Ech ravioli, peu servi, BEG, contre iPhone V2.
Pas sérieux, s'abstenir.


----------



## ricchy (9 Juin 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> C'est bien purris pour l'instant... C'est une convention pour remercier les devellopeur qu'ils nous font la...



Sans eux tu n'aurais pas grand chose dans ta machine... :sleep:
Les remercier c'est un minimum.


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Bon, maintenant que tous les addicts sont là, on ferme les portes et on se casse


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, maintenant que tous les addicts sont là, on ferme les portes et on se casse


 
J'en rêve mon loulou.  :love:


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

faut dire que là ca fait une heure qu'ils parlent des applis iPhone  c'est bon on a compris: le sdk est fantastique et des tas de compagnies sont ravies de coder dessus


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

Paye tes jeuxs... Une vrai news serait d'avoir GTA IV sur iphone


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

allez ....... un garageband iphone, dans le genre inutile, on atteint les sommets !! ! !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> C'est bien purris pour l'instant...


 Johnny ??? c'est toi ???? ...:love::love::love:


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

je m'impatiente je m'impatiente ..... :rose:


----------



## kryss (9 Juin 2008)

89 minutes de jeu... encore rien... 50 mn de Keynote et toujours rien .... pffff


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

remarquez, il y a des heureux, apple à tellement rien, que les devellopeurs voient leur pubs faite aux frais de la pomme


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> allez ....... un garageband iphone, dans le genre inutile, on atteint les sommets !! ! !



De MooCowMusic

[YOUTUBE]Z3NcFL2WCd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Qu'est-ce que les développeurs se foutent des jeux...et nous aussi !!


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Vous n'êtes que des nazes. Perso, j'ai vu un truc qu'on ne reverra jamais : Mackie, au troisième rang, lors de la Keynote de Jobs en 2003 à Paris, porte Maillot.
Certains disent que le chat est le mammifère qui possède les yeux les plus grands proportionnellement à la taille de sa tête. je peux vous jurer que c'est faux.


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Johnny ??? c'est toi ???? ...:love::love::love:


 
Pas compris mais bon au moins ca occupe .

Sinon ben on dirais un peu l'E3 aussi leur truc . Mais avec 10 ans de retard .


----------



## msinno (9 Juin 2008)

c'est bien pour les dev... Mais bon, la on attend tous l'iphone 2, commencer par sa présentation aurait été pas mal non plus... Meme 10.6 est relégué en hors-keynote pour parler de BAND!!!!


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

mon dieu c'est vraiment une appli moche


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

Une keynote avec que du logiciel ...


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Vous n'êtes que des nazes. Perso, j'ai vu un truc qu'on ne reverra jamais : Mackie, au troisième rang, lors de la Keynote de Jobs en 2003 à Paris, porte Maillot.
> Certains disent que le chat est le mammifère qui possède les yeux les plus grands proportionnellement à la taille de sa tête. je peux vous jurer que c'est faux.



mdr


----------



## ricchy (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que les développeurs se foutent des jeux...et nous aussi !!









Quoi que si ils arrivent à mettre un rubicube.


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> -4.74% action AAPL en baisse, on va être patient hein...mais pas les investisseurs !
> 
> Allez, reste combien de temps ??



comme toujours ... la derniere fois c'etait pareil !
Achetez des actions, revendez les après le one more thing


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Et 0 à 0 entre la France et la Roumanie


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

19:52 // Fin du match France / Roumanie --> O/O


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

> Allez hop, c'est au tour de Modality, une application médicale, donnant accès a une grosse base de données, avec notamment l'anatomie humaine.



Youpiiiiiii   :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## ricchy (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Et 0 à 0 entre la France et la Roumanie



Qu'est ce tu t'inquiète de ça toi ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2008)

Des jeux, des jeux, des jeux..
je m'en ...

Tiens une vache


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Toi, le Belge collectionneur, silence !



Moi je dis que si ils ne sortent pas un macbook air II avec 250 Go de SSD, je dé-switche.


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> mdr



Il n'y a pas de quoi rire : il a été évacué sous assistance respiratoire par le SAMU.


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

après y aura une appli spéciale pour connaitre les résultats de l'euro 08


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Tiens une vache



Les keynotes ne sont décidément plus ce qu'elle z'étaient.


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de quoi rire : il a été évacué sous assistance respiratoire par le SAMU.



je ne pouvais pas savoir


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

Iphone nouveau concurrent de NDS et PsP???

Fera t-il le poids? Pas sur ! :mouais:


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

Non mais c'est encore pire que le keynote de janvier de je-ne-sais-plus-quelle-année ou il n'y avait que du soft ...


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Les keynotes ne sont décidément plus ce qu'elle z'étaient.



Clair. Et une keynote sans AEC après, franchement... hein ?!


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Iphone nouveau concurrent de NDS et PsP???
> 
> Fera t-il le poids? Pas sur ! :mouais:



ils tentent aussi de concurencer le N95 avec sa puce ATI


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Vous n'êtes que des nazes. Perso, j'ai vu un truc qu'on ne reverra jamais : Mackie, au troisième rang, lors de la Keynote de Jobs en 2003 à Paris, porte Maillot.
> Certains disent que le chat est le mammifère qui possède les yeux les plus grands proportionnellement à la taille de sa tête. je peux vous jurer que c'est faux.




héhéhé, j'imagine. 
en fait non, je n'ose pas imaginer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Pas compris mais bon au moins ca occupe .


T'en fais pas ! c'était nerveux !!!!


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> je ne pouvais pas savoir



Faut réfléchir un peu avant de poster : Mackie et S. Jobs dans le même périmètre, c'était couru. Je crois même qu'il a fait sous lui, mais bon, la rumeur...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Iphone nouveau concurrent de NDS et PsP???
> 
> Fera t-il le poids? Pas sur ! :mouais:



Vu l'importance que Jobs donne aux jeux ce matin, il y croit...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Clair. Et une keynote sans AEC après, franchement... hein ?!



Clairement. 
Bon, faut qu'on se programme une AES cette année.


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

Et l'iPhone V2..... juste un buzz ?? ......


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Faut réfléchir un peu avant de poster : Mackie et S. Jobs dans le même périmètre, c'était couru.



forcement... Le pauvre


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2008)

Demain, demain ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Clairement.
> Bon, faut qu'on se programme une AES cette année.



Et une sortie motoooo !


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Et l'iPhone V2..... juste un buzz ?? ......



Surtout qu'ils se gardent bien de parler de 3G : ils parlent de leur machin pour suivre le foot en EDGE et Wifi...


----------



## JulienRkt (9 Juin 2008)

Cette keynote est (pour l'instant) d'un relatif ennui... Tout comme le match d'ailleurs !!


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de quoi rire : il a été évacué sous assistance respiratoire par le SAMU.



On pourra même localiser les neurones de Mackie avec une nouvelle application


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Et une sortie motoooo !



Il fallait lire : une sortie _modo_.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je crois même qu'il a fait sous lui, mais bon, la rumeur...



  

Surtout qu'à l'époque, il était fort émotif et pas tout à fait sec derrière les oreilles.


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

Après un tel keynote on est assez lobotomisé pour regarder "Arrête ou ma mère va tirer" sur NRJ12 ...


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

En tout cas, ca taille sévère sur Mac4ever


----------



## MamaCass (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

Woz il la kiff l'expo


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

19:56// Apple baisse progressivement la lumière dans la salle pour que les journalistes et autres développeurs puisse s'assoupir rapidement ....


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> On pourra même localiser les neurones de Mackie avec une nouvelle application



Le rubik's cube à côté, c'est un jeu pour enfants


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Le jeux c'est mieux sur ordinateur que sur telephone, il faut leur dire ca ....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il fallait lire : une sortie _modo_.



Tu bois quoi déjà ? Du whisky Franprix© ?


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> On pourra même localiser les neurones de Mackie avec une nouvelle application



on dirait plutot une appliquation pour vaudou


----------



## patrickz (9 Juin 2008)

And he makes it fast with *one more thing*
'We are the Sultans of Swing'


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Surtout qu'à l'époque, il était fort émotif et pas tout à fait sec derrière les oreilles.



De toi à moi : il n'est toujours pas très sec derrière les oreilles


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> Surtout qu'ils se gardent bien de parler de 3G : ils parlent de leur machin pour suivre le foot en EDGE et Wifi...



C'est pas du foot.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> On pourra même localiser les neurones de Mackie avec une nouvelle application



Je retire ce que j'ai dis plus haut, c'est la plus belle keynote du monde et c'est le plus beau jour de ma vie.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Ils imaginent vraiment que les medecins vont utiliser un iphone pour bosser ? ? ?


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

C'est moi où tout le monde craque ?


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu bois quoi déjà ? Du whisky Franprix© ?



Tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles : lorsque les bleus ou les nioubs sont là, nous restons sur une certaine réserve ! 
Benjamin l'exige !


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je retire ce que j'ai dis plus haut, c'est la plus belle keynote du monde et c'est le plus beau jour de ma vie.



Je comprend


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est moi où tout le monde craque ?



Non là on a juste envie de balancer des mandales ...


----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

J'ai eu le temps d'aller manger et toujours pas de grosse nouveauté


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

recrudescence des ventes d'iPhone pour les etudients de médecines de premiere année...


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est moi où tout le monde craque ?



Franchement il y a de quoi, apple constructeur d'ordinateur nous paye a grand frais une conférence de portages de jeux et d'applis musicale sur un téléphone....

Moi je trouve ca ... affligeant

Heureusement que le one more thing est la car sinon l'action apple va finir a -10%


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je retire ce que j'ai dis plus haut, c'est la plus belle keynote du monde et c'est le plus beau jour de ma vie.



Pour moi, qui dit Belge maintenant dit "menteur" : tu m'avais juré que le plus beau jour de ta vie était celui de notre rencontre !


----------



## zepatente (9 Juin 2008)

çà sent à présent l'annonce du renouveau de dotmac


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

Évidemment c'est très mauvais pour la batterie le jeu&#8230;





&#8230; pour devenir adulte aussi !!!


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Je me fait tellement chier que *je distribue des coups de boules gratuits*, qui qu'en veux ?

Arf cota deja rempli ....


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2008)

Et moi qui ai vendu tout mes iPhone :hein:


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Franchement il y a de quoi, apple constructeur d'ordinateur nous paye a grand frais une conférence de portages de jeux et d'applis musicale sur un téléphone....
> 
> Moi je trouve ca ... affligeant
> 
> Heureusement que le one more thing est la car sinon l'action apple va finir a -10%



Patience


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> recrudescence des ventes d'iPhone pour les etudients de médecines de premiere année...



Apple réinvente la pompe et l'antisèche pour les premières années de médecine.....


----------



## obitux (9 Juin 2008)

youhou super!!!
je rentre en médecine l'année prochaine...
ça me motivera surement à réviser mon anatomie ds le métro comme ça!
(je sais meme pas moi meme si je suis ironique...)


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

iWork et MS Office, viewer


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Franchement il y a de quoi, apple constructeur d'ordinateur nous paye a grand frais une conférence de portages de jeux et d'applis musicale sur un téléphone....
> 
> Moi je trouve ca ... affligeant
> %



arrete, jouer du piano sur son iphone, ca va devenir super tendance !!!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour moi, qui dit Belge maintenant dit "menteur" : tu m'avais juré que le plus beau jour de ta vie était celui de notre rencontre !



Oup, j'avais oublié.


----------



## zepatente (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je me fait tellement chier que *je distribue des coups de boules gratuits*, qui qu'en veux ?
> 
> Arf cota deja rempli ....



achete des échasses et on en reparle


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Steve est de retour sur la scène. Sortons la carte de crédit


----------



## pomme85 (9 Juin 2008)

Si les stores sont fermés c'est pour une bonne raison quand même!


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

obitux a dit:


> youhou super!!!
> je rentre en médecine l'année prochaine...
> ça me motivera surement à réviser mon anatomie ds le métro comme ça!
> (je sais meme pas moi meme si je suis ironique...)



Mackie vend des radios de lui sur ebay : t'en apprendra surement beaucoup plus sur les capacités du corps humain en consultant ses négatifs.


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

"this is a day i been waiting for 2 and a half years" :love:


----------



## prasath (9 Juin 2008)

C'était mon baptême keynote, je m'en souviendrai toute ma vie :sleep::sleep:!


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

office supporté c'est bien, par contre le controle parental sur iphone on se demande VRAIMENTTTTT a quoi ca peux servir ...


Remarquez, si il veulent faire un conférence qui monte en ambiance, ils ont commencé par le bas, c'est deja ca


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

MAJ Touch > 9.95$
auto updates


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

pomme85 a dit:


> Si les stores sont fermés c'est pour une bonne raison quand même!



Ouais, pour roupiller un coup sans être gêné par la petite fente lumineuse qui rend visible la poussière !


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

je vais craquer !!!!! Annoncez l'iphone 2 ou je pète un plomb :s


----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'était mon baptême keynote, je m'en souviendrai toute ma vie :sleep::sleep:!


Pareil pour moi:rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Aller iphone 2.0 payant pour les possesseur de touch     10$

qui qui l'avais dit ?


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> je vais craquer !!!!! Annoncez l'iphone 2 ou je pète un plomb :s


??
qui a dit iPhone 2?
tu veux que ca apporte quoi de plus?! (hormis le GPS et la 3G )


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> office supporté c'est bien, par contre le controle parental sur iphone on se demande VRAIMENTTTTT a quoi ca peux servir ...
> 
> 
> Remarquez, si il veulent faire un conférence qui monte en ambiance, ils ont commencé par le bas, c'est deja ca



10 dollars pour l'iPhone Touch pour l'OS v2 
Respect a toi


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Dj Sky a dit:


> Pareil pour moi:rateau:




Je vous jure, ces nioubes... :sleep:


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

ma première keynote était plus sympa ....... macbook air


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'était mon baptême keynote, je m'en souviendrai toute ma vie :sleep::sleep:!



Tiens pour moi aussi !

&#63743; + R à tout instant !



Ça dure combien de temps ?


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

iPhone à 1 euro pour les abos sfr qui possèdent des milliers de points, ca, ce serait cool.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> je vais craquer !!!!! Annoncez l'iphone 2 ou je pète un plomb :s



héhé, c'est pour ce genre de phrase que je manquerais pour rien au monde une keynote .


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Aller iphone 2.0 payant pour les possesseur de touch     10$



ca c'est pas une surprise, c'est une obligation des lois américaines que de faire payer les mises à jour ajoutant des fonctionnalité à un appareil n'en ayant pas.


l'iPhone contourne la loi grâce au fait que les utilisateurs payent un abonnement


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ??
> qui a dit iPhone 2?
> tu veux que ca apporte quoi de plus?! (hormis le GPS et la 3G )


justement ... le GPS et la 3G


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Aller iphone 2.0 payant pour les possesseur de touch     10$



Ca va jaser.

D'un coté vu le prix des abonnements oranges... C'est normal que les utilisateurs de Touch mettent ouvrent le porte monnaie.


----------



## obitux (9 Juin 2008)

Je m'en foutais complètement de cet iphone avant cette keynote (le première que je suis), mais sérieux si je rêve d'un truc là, c'est qu'ils nous montrent l'iphone 2, histoire qu'il ce passe quelquechose!!!!


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Available in 62 countries.   

Les rumeurs étaient donc fondées


----------



## Meitek (9 Juin 2008)

pfff trop laids encore une mise a jour payante pour les Touch je voi pas pourquoi sur touch sa serait payant et pas sur iPhone c'est degeulasse


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

L'action est à -9.45%...à non, -6.50%.."ça remonte".

iPod Touch, iPhone, MacTablet, MacBook Pro: rien de rien de rien !!


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

mobileme 

nouveau (mais quel nom pourris )
shiller arrive ^^ (il a retrouvé le paquet de Cherios?)


----------



## manustyle (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> iPhone à 1 euro pour les abos sfr qui possèdent des milliers de points, ca, ce serait cool.



Bien malin, moi qui vient de casquer un Samsung chez SFR


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> L'action est à -9.45%...à non, -6.50%.."ça remonte".
> 
> iPod Touch, iPhone, MacTablet, MacBook Pro: rien de rien de rien !!


ben si il y a pleins de jeux :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Available in 62 countries.
> 
> Les rumeurs étaient donc fondées



Oui, super : les Ouzbèques vont pouvoir s'offrir un iPhone


----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Je vous jure, ces nioubes... :sleep:


Et oui mais bon on est tout de même là désormais


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

bon mise a jour payante pour le touch...on commence à en avoir l'habitude.... mais pourquoi attendre début juillet pour procéder à cette MAJ...


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

orange fait une réduction sur leurs forfaits jusqu'au 11.. Peut d'etre de l'iPhone en vue donc


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

Meitek a dit:


> pfff trop laids encore une mise a jour payante pour les Touch je voi pas pourquoi sur touch sa serait payant et pas sur iPhone c'est degeulasse


j'ai expliqué pourquoi 3 posts plus haut


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

obitux a dit:


> Je m'en foutais complètement de cet iphone avant cette keynote (le première que je suis), mais sérieux si je rêve d'un truc là, c'est qu'ils nous montrent l'iphone 2, histoire qu'il ce passe quelquechose!!!!



Mais non.
Qu'il se passe rien, ça serai super. Juste du silence et une rôteuse. :love:


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

mobile me > Xchange a la sauce Apple
push mail, contacts, calendars


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

CA Y EST !!!!!!!!!!!

.Mac change de Nom !!!!!


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

EDIT: Non rien


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

.mac change de nom, de prix aussi ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## zepatente (9 Juin 2008)

MobileMe le nouveau dotmac


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

C'est vrai que Pages en Ouzbèque, ça doit le faire.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, super : les Ouzbèques vont pouvoir s'offrir un iPhone



et les belges toujours pas.

Ô monde cruel ! :rose:


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais non.
> Qu'il se passe rien, ça serai super. Juste du silence et une rôteuse. :love:



Et quelques femmes légères, juste vêtues d'une casquette militaire !


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> CA Y EST !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .Mac change de Nom !!!!!


 
Ouai super!!!


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Loooool c'est même pas vrai, rien a voir avec .mac, il n'y a donc VRAIMENT TOUJOURS RIEN ! ! ! ! !


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> CA Y EST !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .Mac change de Nom !!!!!


pas encore dit 
par contre, le nom est pourri


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> et les belges toujours pas.
> 
> Ô monde cruel ! :rose:



Oui, c'est là qu'on peut se situer dans le classement technologique mondial !


----------



## Meitek (9 Juin 2008)

Poutchi a dit:


> j'ai expliqué pourquoi 3 posts plus haut



ok merci mais bon dans ce cas la ils peuvent la mettre moin chere car 10 a chaque foi sa fait beaucoup a force deja que le prix de base du touch n'est pas donné je trouve sa exageré


----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> CA Y EST !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .Mac change de Nom !!!!!


Et non :



> Petite erreur : MobileMe est un serveur Exchange personnel, rien à voir avec .Mac


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> et les belges toujours pas.
> 
> Ô monde cruel ! :rose:



si ca a été annoncé par mobistar il y a quelques semaines


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

http://me.com



> The site you are trying to reach has moved.
> 
> This page can now be found at http://www.snappville.com
> 
> Please update your bookmarks. You can click on the link above to go to that site now.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et quelques femmes légères, juste vêtues d'une casquette militaire !



La casquette c'est en option. $9,99 qu'y paraît, même que.


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> La casquette c'est en option. $9,99 qu'y paraît, même que.



Bah, quand on aime...


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Oui, j'ai pas pu corriger à temps, pardon ! 

Bon, on en a fini avec les Applications !


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> http://me.com


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bah, quand on aime...



L'égout et les couleuvres des quinqua...


----------



## mocmoc (9 Juin 2008)

Mais il ne se passe rien ou quoi ? ( j'ai pas tout suivi )


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Mais il ne se passe rien ou quoi ? ( j'ai pas tout suivi )



si tu a tout suivi


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Si je ne dis pas de betise il n'y à encore eu aucune raison d'evoquée qui justifirais la fermeture des Apple Store?


----------



## nicolasf (9 Juin 2008)

Si le service me.com est meilleur de ce côté si de l'océan, même à 99$ par an, ça peut valoir le coup !

On est totalement dans l'idée de données stockées sur le web auxquelles on accède via des terminaux divers et où le terminal importe peu. 

Moi, j'adhère !


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Mais il ne se passe rien ou quoi ? ( j'ai pas tout suivi )



Patience... Rhonnnn


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Mais il ne se passe rien ou quoi ? ( j'ai pas tout suivi )


toi, tu sors


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

Poutchi a dit:


> si ca a été annoncé par mobistar il y a quelques semaines



Tu en as déjà vu un dans une boutique Mobistar ? 
Ok, c'est annoncé mais toujours pas dispo.
Je m'en vais m'en acheter un en tchétché-nie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Mais il ne se passe rien ou quoi ? ( j'ai pas tout suivi )



Mais si, il se passe plein de trucs. Papy Moujot envoie des casquettes militaires gratos dès demain à ceux qui veulent.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Si le service me.com est meilleur de ce côté si de l'océan, même à 99$ par an, ça peut valoir le coup !
> 
> On est totalement dans l'idée de données stockées sur le web auxquelles on accède via des terminaux divers et où le terminal importe peu.
> 
> Moi, j'adhère !


Idem


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

en gros la seule nouvelle concrète pour le moment est la suivante:
il y aura bien un mac os  10.6 Snow Leopard mais ils en parleront "plus tard dans la journée"


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

Heureusement que Sylko est là pour nous poster des photos à la con !


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Poutchi a dit:


> en gros la seule nouvelle concrète pour le moment est la suivante:
> il y aura bien un mac os  10.6 Snow Leopard mais ils en parleront "plus tard dans la journée"



Mais est ce qu'il sera vraiment QUE pour les intels (perso j'espère que oui, un système leger et performant ca me plairait pas mal 


ah galeries iphoto syncronisables en ligne, ca c'est sympa (mais il vaut mieux la 3G pour les voir de son tel a mon avis


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

Poutchi a dit:


> en gros la seule nouvelle concrète pour le moment est la suivante:
> il y aura bien un mac os  10.6 Snow Leopard mais ils en parleront "plus tard dans la journée"



C'est quoi la news pour le moment ?? Le nom ?


----------



## ejafva (9 Juin 2008)

C'est moi ou il y a un effet glossy sur les screenshot?

MAC OS 10.6?????


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

ejafva a dit:


> C'est moi ou il y a un effet glossy sur les screenshot?
> 
> MAC OS 10.6?????



C'est toi !


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2008)

un keynote aussi emballant que France Roumanie :sleep:


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

la news c'est que c'est officiel et que le nom est officiel 

ca fait léger pour une keynote d'une heure 15


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

les iphones des slides sont les iphones actuels en apparence
pas de syncro pour me.com

pour snow leopard, y'a une conf dans l'aprem, avec bertrand serlet


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2008)

p'tain c'est quoi cette keynote ?! on se croirait devant France-Roumanie... 


da capo m'a tuer...


----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

Au risque de poser une question "bête", concrètement, à quoi servira MobileMe  Pourquoi payant ?


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> les iphones des slides sont les iphones actuels en apparence
> pas de syncro pour me.com
> 
> pour snow leopard, y'a une conf dans l'aprem, avec bertrand serlet


en apparence


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

iDisk fonctionne, mais qu'est-ce ?? 

On va arriver au meilleur, c'est sûr !! 

Je ne saurais trop conseiller http://www.aidemac.fr/live/
A moins que MacG soit opér ?


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> p'tain c'est quoi cette keynote ?! on se croirait devant France-Roumanie...



C'était moins ch.... le match


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2008)

Dj Sky a dit:


> Au risque de poser une question "bête", concrètement, à quoi servira MobileMe  Pourquoi payant ?



parce que c'est comme ça chez apple.


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

_Le nombre de membres suivant ce thread est en légère diminution !!_


----------



## tram (9 Juin 2008)

Voici la réaction immédiate qui me vient à l'esprit en suivant cette keynote : 



C'est chiant.



Voilà, merci macgé de me permettre de m'exprimer sur ce sujet.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Dj Sky a dit:


> Au risque de poser une question "bête", concrètement, à quoi servira MobileMe  Pourquoi payant ?



synchroniser mails photos et documents ainsi que les fichiers de tous tes ordis connectés sur interet, et actualisé en live ....


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2008)

Vivement Pays-Bas - Italie


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

iPhone sur safari waiii


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> synchroniser mails photos et documents ainsi que les fichiers de tous tes ordis connectés sur interet, et actualisé en live ....



indispensable.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

J'ai faim et j'ose plus aller au Mcdo (ma cuisine est vide) de peur qu'il se passe qque chose... 

Bon je craque 

a toute tout le monde, je vais vite chercher un burger a la con


EDIT, cela remplace bien .mac


----------



## Alex.k (9 Juin 2008)

100$ par ans pour ME --'


----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> synchroniser mails photos et documents ainsi que les fichiers de tous tes ordis connectés sur interet, et actualisé en live ....


ok merci


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

C'est 100$ par an...comme .Mac en gros.

*Ca sent le nouvel iPhone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tornade13 (9 Juin 2008)

100 dollars /an 

grillé


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

Bon, il est quand ce One More Thing ?????????

Marre.


----------



## -=(ben)=- (9 Juin 2008)

c'est la pire des keynotes que j'ai vue..:mouais:


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

P**** ça faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait plus eu un aussi long Keynote.


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

3G, c'est fait

iChat, c'est plus rapide que macrumors 

iPhone Attack ^^


----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

> L'iPhone a 1 an... blablabla..
> 
> ...90% de satisfaction... le meilleur produit du monde...



Ah peut-être une annonce intéressante ?


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2008)

/me s'ennuie ferme.


----------



## pacou (9 Juin 2008)

Je confirme que l'on s'emmerde grave.

Y a même pas de petites blagounettes, histoire de se marrer.


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> c'est la pire des keynotes que j'ai vue..:mouais:



Mais non mais non....


----------



## Alex.k (9 Juin 2008)

3G !! enfin


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

_*Ca se rapproche: nouvel iPhone en vue !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

Voilaaaa, on y arrive.


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

Bordel les mecs comment faites-vous pour être informés aussi vite ?

Y'a un stream caché quelque part ? :love:


----------



## tram (9 Juin 2008)

Oui 3g c'est bien...

Mais vivement la 4G quand même, car la 3G ça commence à dater


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

dos noir en plastique, meme ecran, camera



> flush headphones jack



pas de camera de front (juste au dos)

donc pas un 'vrai' 3G pour les francais ^^


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> _*Ca se rapproche: nouvel iPhone en vue !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


Ah ! tout de même ! :love:


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

_Le nombre de membres remonte légèrement !!_


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

enfin


----------



## kryss (9 Juin 2008)

IL L'A FAIT !


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

_*NOUVEL IPHONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## tram (9 Juin 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Bordel les mecs comment faites-vous pour être informés aussi vite ?
> 
> Y'a un stream caché quelque part ? :love:


Oui y'a des sites d'infos qui fonctionnent, eux  pas de pub !!


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2008)

surement une baisse de prix en sus !


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> _Le nombre de membres remonte légèrement !!_



une hôtesse en tenue légère est montée sur scène ?


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

ah c'est pas trop tôt


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yeaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Alex.k (9 Juin 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Bordel les mecs comment faites-vous pour être informés aussi vite ?
> 
> Y'a un stream caché quelque part ? :love:



Les sites US sont assez rapides...


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> surement une baisse de prix en sus !


5) more affordable


----------



## tornade13 (9 Juin 2008)

un iphone offert pour ceux qui n'on pas ralé sur MacGé  (pas beaucoup alors!)


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Bordel les mecs comment faites-vous pour être informés aussi vite ?
> 
> Y'a un stream caché quelque part ? :love:







ICI & LÀ

ou plutôt

LÀ & ICI


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

dos en plastique ........ faut voir ... :rose:


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

*IPHONE 3G !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

Ah bah c'est pas trop tot


----------



## Alex.k (9 Juin 2008)

On a le design !
pas mal, 
- dos noir
- bouton en métal
- prise jack enfin normal
-tout en plastique derrière
- écran similaire
- qualité audio améliorée
-Les bords sont plus fins.

( Mac4ever)


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2008)

légèrement plus fin .. mais rien de révolutionnaire côté design





http://s3.media.macrumorslive.com/p/f1213036382.jpg


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

Allez, $ ????


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

non, iChat 


300h standby
2G talk 5h
3G talk 5h
browsing 5/6h
video 9h
audio 24h


GPS!


----------



## dambo (9 Juin 2008)

la vache il est vachement plus fin, plus sympa

mais on dirait que le dos est brillant ? :s


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> *IPHONE 3G !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Oui, c'est juste ce que tout le monde avait prédit


----------



## Alex.k (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## sebneb (9 Juin 2008)

toujours pas de puce GPS!!!! je pense que c'est cuittttttttttt


----------



## pacou (9 Juin 2008)

finalement le 3G est là.
 1H45 pour en arriver au seul truc qui intéresse tout le monde (ceci en prenant en compte le fait qu'il n'y a presque pas eu de truc pour développeur)


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

GPS ?


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Bon je reviens au bon moment


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Pas mal... 

3G has great battery life on iPhone. 300 hours of standby, 2G talk-time now has 10 hours (as opposed to 5), 5 hours of 3G talk-time (most phones only have 3 hour 3G talk time), 5 to 6 hours of high-speed browsing, 7 hours of video, 24 hours of audio. Data from cell towers, WiFi networks, and now -- GPS


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juin 2008)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse:
http://www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## sebneb (9 Juin 2008)

GPS support now integrated into the iPhone.


----------



## niko34 (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> GPS ?



yessssssssssss


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

oui, GPS


----------



## beus (9 Juin 2008)

Arrêtez de forcer le refresh sur la page spéciale keynote !!!!


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

*GPS confirmé !

*300H de batterie, 5 heures en 3G, 24h en audio, 7h en vidéo


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2008)

support GPS intégré ... tout et rien dire


----------



## Alex.k (9 Juin 2008)

GPS est intégré de base maintenant


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

goal 12 countries
stretch : 25 countries

une vrai prise casque


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

Sur macrumorslive:

_With GPS, the iPhone can do tracking. A pulsating dot is moving across the Google map as a car drives down Lombard street._


----------



## vg93179 (9 Juin 2008)

Bon, bah je vais l'acheter moi.


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> GPS support now integrated into the iPhone.



Aaaah yaisse !!!!

Pourrais-je enfin remplacer mon vieux TomTom GO ?


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

de base... il y etait pas du tout avant, alors 

70 pays
~toute les ameriques (Nord & Sud)


----------



## sebneb (9 Juin 2008)

les prix.... et peut être différentes couleurs........


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

Attendons de voir le prix...


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

support gps ça ne veut strictement rien dire, ça veut juste sinifier que les gps bt sont supportés c'est ça ?


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2008)

vg93179 a dit:


> Bon, bah je vais l'acheter moi.



je n'ai toujours pas besoin d'un téléphone portable

vous pensez qu'il va enfin annoncer quelque chose d'intéressant ?


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

le prix
8bg: 199$
16gb: 299$ (white)

oui oui, 199$


----------



## kryss (9 Juin 2008)

ro lalalala, 70 pays... et tout ce dont on rêvait ... c'est râté pour les macbook pro


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2008)

bon bah je viens de jeter mon vieil iphone...


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

WOUAHHHHHHH si les opérateurs font un tout petit effort je le prend direct


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le prix
> 8bg: 199$
> 16gb: 299$ (white)
> 
> oui oui, 199$



Et combien pour le 32 ???? Et le 64 ????


----------



## Alex.k (9 Juin 2008)

200$ apparememnt ?


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

$299 for the 16GB -- a white version of this size will be available too.
Now on to the final challenge -- affordability. Started at $599 for an 8GB iPhone, now $399. The iPhone 3G 8GB will sell for... $199.

Arghhhh! Attendre jusqu'au 11 juillet :hein:


----------



## sebneb (9 Juin 2008)

c parti pour un 16 Gb minimum... attendons peut être un 32 d'annoncer


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Sachant que il n'y a pas eu le "OMT", on doit rester devant notre Mac/iPod Touch/iPhone !!!


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

11 juillet (comme le app store en fait)


----------



## sebneb (9 Juin 2008)

dispo dès le 11/07 dans 22 pays


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

tres classe en blanc apparement


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2008)

voici les prix !

300$ pour le 16Go, version blanche, 200$ le 8Go et 300$ le 16Go.*
*
en nu sa m'étonne grandement !!!


----------



## Alex.k (9 Juin 2008)

400$ pour 32 Go


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2008)

aaaaaa y'aura bien un 32go !!! 

vraiment des menteurs .. ils disaient que sa n'était pas possible au départ


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

Orange... proposez l'iphone avec un forfait abordable !!!:hein:
Et le 11 juillet... ça me rapelle une certaine date sur le site d'ORange


----------



## PO_ (9 Juin 2008)

Purée, à ce prix là ils vont casser la baraque. 

Clair que s'il est aussi déplombable, je m'en prends un illico. Tant pis pour les forfaits ... on verra après (je suis à la Réunion).


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

En tout cas ça bosse !!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> voici les prix !
> 
> 300$ pour le 16Go, version blanche, 200$ le 8Go et 300$ le 16Go.*
> *
> en nu sa m'étonne grandement !!!


Ça fait combien en euros (environ) déjà ?


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

fini, pas de OMT

une pub,
prix nu 

il se prepare a sortir:


> Mon indic has gone offline.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ça fait combien en euros (environ) déjà ?



130 &#8364; mais on va se faire ***************** come d'hab ...

Bon conférence en carton a part pour la baisse de prix de la bête ... (Va pour moi a moins de 100&#8364; avec l'operateur )


----------



## Yakamya (9 Juin 2008)

PAS DE MAC !!!
Scandaleux..;
Apple ? c'est quoi un vendeur de téléphone ?


----------



## Alex.k (9 Juin 2008)

Apple store ouvert ! iphone 3g


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Bon, SI c'est du "nu", bah j'ai un iPhone !!! Et 3G s'il vous plaît (bah je vais attaquer le budget MacBook Pro, mais Noël comblera à l'aise !! ) !!! 

Thanx Mr Jobs, but, be sure that i'll be there when you'll present the new MacBook, for the professional people !!


----------



## vg93179 (9 Juin 2008)

En revanche, pas d'isight en facade, non ? Donc pas d'ichat en video conf...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

Ben alors, rien sur Snow Leopard !?


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2008)

Pour info, l'iPhone 3G est également HSPDA.

@+
iota


----------



## -=(ben)=- (9 Juin 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> PAS DE MAC !!!
> Scandaleux..;
> Apple ? c'est quoi un vendeur de téléphone ?



Ouai... et moi qui pensé achetr une nouvelle version presenté a la keynote du MacBookPro...

Ba je crois quon va aller voir chez DELL!!


----------



## prof58 (9 Juin 2008)

Une keynote de plus et un adieu progressif au mac. L'omniprésence de l'iphone m'agace. Ce n'est pas l'avenir, tout du moins je l'espère. 
Je suis peut-être aigri parce que j'attendais un nouveau macbook. 
Allez soyons positif, il arrivera dans quelques semaines tout au plus.


----------



## Samus (9 Juin 2008)

Sur macplus.net ils disent que l'iphone 3G pourra être suivi à distance en temps réel. :

" Il est possible de suivre un iPhone à distance en temps réel (pour suivre le petit dernier à son cours de sport par exemple)."

J'y vois plutot un moyen de pouvoir suivre son enfant à la trace en cas d'enlèvement (ou de fugue). Pratique, non ? qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Doug (9 Juin 2008)

Store ouvert !!!


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Il a fallu attendre 2mins (chez moi), avec Store réouvert, pour que le 3G soit en vente, zarbe' non ? 
C'est 200$ nu ??


----------



## sebneb (9 Juin 2008)

à partir de quand on pourra acheter un iphone aux states ?

est ce aussi le 11/07 ou cette date est pour les autres pays ?


----------



## foxy (9 Juin 2008)

les abonne .mac migreront automatiquement vers mobil me


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2008)

Samus a dit:


> Sur macplus.net ils disent que l'iphone 3G pourra être suivi à distance en temps réel. :
> 
> " Il est possible de suivre un iPhone à distance en temps réel (pour suivre le petit dernier à son cours de sport par exemple)."
> 
> J'y vois plutot un moyen de pouvoir suivre son enfant à la trace en cas d'enlèvement (ou de fugue). Pratique, non ? qu'en pensez-vous ?



Mouai ...sa c'est juste un bon côté de la chose ... les technos comme cela c'est toujours pareil ..on gagne d'un côté mais on perd de l'autre .. sans m'étendre sur le sujet, dans ce cas on perd en "liberté"

Mais bon ... c'est pas encore sorti ni testé donc on peut rien dire pour le moment ..

ps: sa peut être utile à certains ou à certaines occasions .. perso, le flicage sa me barbe de plus en plus, mais sa n'ira que dans ce sens


----------



## vg93179 (9 Juin 2008)

Samus a dit:


> Sur macplus.net ils disent que l'iphone 3G pourra être suivi à distance en temps réel. :
> 
> " Il est possible de suivre un iPhone à distance en temps réel (pour suivre le petit dernier à son cours de sport par exemple)."
> 
> J'y vois plutot un moyen de pouvoir suivre son enfant à la trace en cas d'enlèvement (ou de fugue). Pratique, non ? qu'en pensez-vous ?



J'en pense que ce genre de service existe déjà aux USA, sur les portables des bambins, et que si tu trouves ca cool, c'est que tu dois trouver qu'il faudrait plus de sécurité en france. 
Ce qui nous nous différencie très franchement


----------



## arnaudg (9 Juin 2008)

Mobile me à 79 euros. Wouahhh on gagne 20 euros pour plus de services.


----------



## Dj Sky (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Il a fallu attendre 2mins (chez moi), avec Store réouvert, pour que le 3G soit en vente, zarbe' non ?
> C'est 200$ nu ??


Ca m'étonnerait


----------



## nicolasf (9 Juin 2008)

Bon, maintenant que les prix de l'iPhone ont été réajustés, j'espère que les iPod Touch vont suivre...


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> PAS DE MAC !!!
> Scandaleux..;
> Apple ? c'est quoi un vendeur de téléphone ?


1) l'iphone n'est pas un telephone... c'est une plateforme (c.f le KN)
2) un mac? quel machine a mettre a jour? y'en a aucune qui en a vraiment besoin! (nouveau produit? rumeurs, rien de plus)
3) scandaleux? en quoi?


----------



## -=(ben)=- (9 Juin 2008)

prof58 a dit:


> Une keynote de plus et un adieu progressif au mac. L'omniprésence de l'iphone m'agace. Ce n'est pas l'avenir, tout du moins je l'espère.
> Je suis peut-être aigri parce que j'attendais un nouveau macbook.
> Allez soyons positif, il arrivera dans quelques semaines tout au plus.



C'est bizarre sa me refait pensé à l'affiche avec le pont dédoublé.... une nouvelle route... pour un adieu progressif au mac...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Aux USA, il y a des gsm pour les enfants avec un gps intégré pour pouvoir les repérer....


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Euhhh Apple ne le vend pas sur son site ??
Bizarre, à mon avis, c'est 200$ subventionnés opérateur...si NON, eh bas ils en auront au moins vendus 1 !


----------



## liquid01 (9 Juin 2008)

il reste toujours le mystere de l'afficher cachée


----------



## bossdupad (9 Juin 2008)

Bon ben un gros gout amer au fond de la gorge. Je suis extremement decu qu'il n'y ai pas de nouveaux Macbook, ca fait des mois que j'attend pour m'acheter le nouveau model pour rien!!!

L'iphone va bouffer Apple et ca ne va pas etre positif pour la marque je pense...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2008)

prof58 a dit:


> Une keynote de plus et un adieu progressif au mac. L'omniprésence de l'iphone m'agace. Ce n'est pas l'avenir, tout du moins je l'espère.
> Je suis peut-être aigri parce que j'attendais un nouveau macbook.
> Allez soyons positif, il arrivera dans quelques semaines tout au plus.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'a pas parlé du Mac cette fois-ci que ça veut dire qu'ils abandonnent le Mac. Il faut arrêter de se faire des films. :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> Ouai... et moi qui pensé achetr une nouvelle version presenté a la keynote du MacBookPro...
> 
> Ba je crois qu'on va aller voir chez DELL!!



Que veux tu faire comme update??? Faut pas exagérer quand même.

LE design même s'il est âgé est toujours excellent et les composants sont presque tous à la pointe de ce qui se fait


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

En attendant, jetez un coup d'oeil sur MobileMe


----------



## boodou (9 Juin 2008)

iphone V1 et V2 ont les mêmes dimensions et le même poids ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Toujours chez orange et avec le même forfait a 50 &#8364; sans doute...j'adhere pas
Enfin si j'adhere au nouvel iphone  je vais p'tetre me prendre l'ancien


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

moi je suis ravis  l'iPhone débarque en Belgique et directement en 3G, 32 Gb, GPS et nu pour moins cher qu'avant  

juste un petit mois à attendre..


----------



## -=(ben)=- (9 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Que veux tu faire comme update??? Faut pas exagérer quand même.
> 
> LE design même s'il est âgé est toujours excellent et les composants sont presque tous à la pointe de ce qui se fait



au moins une baisse des prix.... 1799&#8364; pour un MPB.... tu trouve des PC avec la même config à 1200,1300&#8364; bon ok y a pas de multitouch mega super bien... parler des la futur plate-forme Intel apparemment surprenante.

Apple de moins en moins proche du milieu pro...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

199 &#8364; c'est le prix nu ou avec un forfait ?


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Poutchi a dit:


> moi je suis ravis  l'iPhone débarque en Belgique et directement en 3G, 32 Gb, GPS et nu pour moins cher qu'avant
> 
> juste un petit mois à attendre..



32 GB, ce sera pour la prochaine fois ;-)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> En attendant, jetez un coup d'oeil sur MobileMe


Comme dirait ma petite sur, ça le fait :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> En attendant, jetez un coup d'oeil sur MobileMe



Les adresses des sites .mac vont changer ?


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> Apple de moins en moins proche du milieu pro...


T'as loupé la keynote toi


----------



## Krytchek (9 Juin 2008)

Bon, un iPhone 3G merci mais on s'y attendait un  peu et perso, je m'en fous pas mal...
J'attendais une révision du Mac mini, une tour Mac abordable, un truc sympa quoi.. 
Si rien de plus n'est annoncé, je serai déçu...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

L'iphone 3G en Belgique le 11 juillet :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Alors , prix nu ou avec un forfait ???


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> au moins une baisse des prix.... 1799&#8364; pour un MPB.... tu trouve des PC avec la même config à 1200,1300&#8364; bon ok y a pas de multitouch mega super bien...
> 
> Apple de moins en moins proche du milieu pro...



Oula...on dérive.

Sans que MacBook Pro soit  une institution, c'est bien mieux que n'importe quel ordi portable non pommé...:rateau:

Faut réfléchir un peu...ne t'emballe pas, laisse toi 5 minutes trankil', tu vas le regretter si tu commences à argumenter et à critiquer MacBook Pro sans aucun fondement. 

STOP !


----------



## vg93179 (9 Juin 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Bon ben un gros gout amer au fond de la gorge. Je suis extremement decu qu'il n'y ai pas de nouveaux Macbook, ca fait des mois que j'attend pour m'acheter le nouveau model pour rien!!!
> 
> L'iphone va bouffer Apple et ca ne va pas etre positif pour la marque je pense...



Mais non, tu verras, on obtiens pas toujours ce qu'on veut, aux keynotes, mais ca finit par arriver. 
Et si tu avais besoin d'un macbook depuis plusieurs mois, tu aurais dû l'acheter...


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Apple n'abandonne pas du tout le Mac. Calmez-vous un peu.

L'iPhone va booster encore plus, le switch sur notre plateforme.


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> 32 GB, ce sera pour la prochaine fois ;-)



ah oui tu as raison..

bizarre, certains sites ont fait le relai d'une version 32 Gb


----------



## doctor maybe (9 Juin 2008)

ILs ne devaient pas parler de snow leopard??? bretrand t'es ou?


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oula...on dérive grave, et dis pas nimp'...stp.
> 
> Un pro qui travaille sur un PC n'est pas un Pro, un vrai pro travaille sur Mac, et a Windows si besoin est sur son Mac, et je sais de quoi je parle...
> 
> STOP !


Ca fait pas mal d'amateurs alors... Vous avez des avis bien arrêté les gars...:mouais:

SInon, on n'a pas de précisions sur la puce GPS? sur les logiciels que l'on pourra installer...


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Les adresses des sites .mac vont changer ?



Moi, c'est surtout pour l'adresse mail, que ça me ferait ...


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

doctor maybe a dit:


> ILs ne devaient pas parler de snow leopard??? bretrand t'es ou?



Hors Keynote...il a dit "cette aprèm' ", donc tu attendras, comme beaucoup, demain, malheureusement !


----------



## -=(ben)=- (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oula...on dérive grave, et dis pas nimp'...stp.
> 
> Sans que MacBook Pro soit  une institution, c'est bien mieux que n'importe quel ordi portable non pommé...:rateau:
> 
> ...



ba écoute perso je suis dans le milieu du design auto..... donc pas mal de 3D et de PC (pour ma part je suis sur Mac depuis plus de 4ans). Avec Vista y a des Switchers et on a fait des tests c'est kif kif PC et Mac (via Boot Camp)... donc avec 400 500 d'écart sur une machine portable... tu te demande beaucoup de choses....


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

Hihihi la pub déchire ! 

C'est par là:
http://www.apple.com/iphone/gallery/ads/hallway/


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Arghhhh! 

Italie-Pays-Bas 0-2


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

niark, on dirait que les équipes qui ont concus les sites web iPhone se sont un peu emmelés les pinceaux 

sur le site Belge:
Points de vente Movistar
iPhone est disponible dans les différents points de vente Movistar répartis dans toute la Belgique. Il y en a sûrement un près de chez vous.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> ba écoute perso je suis dans le milieu du design auto..... donc pas mal de 3D et de PC (pour ma part je suis sur Mac depuis plus de 4ans). Avec Vista y a des Switchers et on a fait des tests c'est kif kif PC et Mac (via Boot Camp)... donc avec 400 500 d'écart sur une machine portable... tu te demande beaucoup de choses....



Certes, c'est 500e, on est d'accord .

Mais tu as Mac OS X en plus !! 

On en reste là, on y est ! 

On est sur l'iPhone en plus, au fait, t'es pas heureux de l'iPhone ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Hors Keynote...il a dit "cette aprèm' ", donc tu attendras, comme beaucoup, demain, malheureusement !


Zut alors :rateau:


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, les Apple Store ont fermé


----------



## sebneb (9 Juin 2008)

* Based on 3G and EDGE testing. Actual speeds vary by site conditions. Based on iPhone 3G (8GB) and first-generation iPhone (8GB) purchases. Requires new 2-year AT&T rate plan, sold separately.

yavait une petite étoile à côté du prix... donc nu ça sera plus cher je suppose...


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Arghhhh!
> 
> Italie-Pays-Bas 0-2



J'en étais sur.

Et c'est pas fini. 

D'un coté tant mieux, on les entendra moins.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## PO_ (9 Juin 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Bon ben un gros gout amer au fond de la gorge. Je suis extremement decu qu'il n'y ai pas de nouveaux Macbook, ca fait des mois que j'attend pour m'acheter le nouveau model pour rien!!!
> 
> L'iphone va bouffer Apple et ca ne va pas etre positif pour la marque je pense...



Bien au contraire ! 

Il y a quelques années, c'était pareil avec l'iPod. Il n'y en avait que pour lui, dans les keynotes, sur Apple Expo. 

Quand on voit les milliards de $ que cela a fait gagner à Apple, c'est cela qui leur a permis de remonter au niveau où ils sont maintenant ! Et de sortir de si bons ordis, surtout depuis le passage à Intel.

Alors personnellement, j'espère qu'ils vont casser, dynamiter, atomiser la baraque avec l'iPhone, ainsi on aura une boîte solide pour nous faire de bons ordis !


----------



## Rikle_S (9 Juin 2008)

Le 11 juillet ? ils veulent ma mort ????


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2008)

Apple ne le vend pas sur le site !!!!

Qu'est-ce ?


----------



## niko34 (9 Juin 2008)

dans la video de présentation de MobileMe, ils parlent de 20Go de stockage


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

iphone est une machine a switch 
oui, 20go


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Hihihi la pub déchire !
> 
> C'est par là:
> http://www.apple.com/iphone/gallery/ads/hallway/



Oui, excellent! 

[YOUTUBE]x4oaiJooyVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juin 2008)

Mon coeur va bientôt balancer et mon portefeuille va bientôt lâcher.......:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

surtout quand je vais aller au canada en aout.... 

comment ça j'abuse sur les love !


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2008)

Marche pas ton lien, Sylvain.


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2008)

tient j'y pense, c'est drole, le prix du touch n'a pas été revu  à la baisse..

donc maintenant, un iPod touch coute la même chose qu'un iPhone pour capacité égales


----------



## Rikle_S (9 Juin 2008)

11 juillet...quelle horreur


----------



## christ60 (9 Juin 2008)

apparemment les possesseurs .MAC auront le choix entre conserver l'adresse xxxx@mac.com ou passer xxxx@me.com

Par contre quid de l'hébergement du site iWeb, les 20Go seront ils partagés entre iWeb, iCal, iPhotos, mails?

Pour l'iPhone, je vais chauffer la CB pour juillet, cela fait un an que j'attend


----------



## sirromano1er (9 Juin 2008)

et toujours pas de mms....


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Marche pas ton lien, Sylvain.



Faut juste attendre un peu. Sont long chez YouTube


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Toujours pas de photos du modèle blanc ?
Le site Apple foire sur pas mal de lien...


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

sirromano1er a dit:


> et toujours pas de mms....


mais ca, on s'en tape, non? (j'ai jamais envoyé un seul MMS... meme avec un telephone le supportant!)
par contre, tu as le mail


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Toujours pas de photos du modèle blanc ?
> Le site Apple foire sur pas mal de lien...


http://www.apple.com/pr/products/iphone/iphone.html
meme pas a la com


----------



## christ60 (9 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Toujours pas de photos du modèle blanc ?
> Le site Apple foire sur pas mal de lien...



Tu l'as en selectionnant la vision "360" de l'iPhone puis tu choisis la couleur


----------



## Rikle_S (9 Juin 2008)

Nan ca fait un peu reculer les mms ??? pourquoi ils s'y mettent pas m****


----------



## poiro (9 Juin 2008)

je sais pas si vous avez vu mais le nouvel iphone a le bluetooth 2.0
ca fait zizir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> http://www.apple.com/pr/products/iphone/iphone.html
> meme pas a la com



Marche pas 

edit : mici christ


----------



## sirromano1er (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> mais ca, on s'en tape, non? (j'ai jamais envoyé un seul MMS... meme avec un telephone le supportant!)
> par contre, tu as le mail



Faux, on ne s'en tape pas du tout.
Tu peux envoyer un MMS vers plusieurs numeros au prix d'un MMS.. (alors que tu paies 5 SMS si tu envoies un SMS à 5 potes) Et lorsque tu veux envoyer une photo sur les mobiles de tes potes, il n'y a pas plus efficace.

Le mail c'est sympa, mais tu n'as pas le coté instantané du MMS (i.e. le fait que tes potes le reçoive instantanément sur leur mobile qui sonne...).

De mon point de vue, c'est du foutage de g**.


----------



## brucetp (9 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> surtout quand je vais aller au canada en aout....



tu nous en ramène


----------



## boodou (9 Juin 2008)

APN à 2 Mpx  tiens ça existe encore ça ? (et pas de vidéo)


----------



## nobru27 (9 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de regarder la démo MobileMe sur le site d'Apple aucune trace du service d'hébergement de Mac.com

Le problème est que j'héberge mon site sur .Mac et que je me demande si ça va être reconduit aussi... ???

Quelqu'un a une idée ou une info ??

@+


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

ahhhh le blanc est magnifique !!! :love: :love: il va vraiment bien aller avec mon iBook !!! j'en regrette presque mon iMac alu


----------



## Fran6 (9 Juin 2008)

Il sort maintenant aux US ou c'est tout le monde le 11 juillet... Je vais aux US le 10, je trouverais ça marrant de faire la queue avec les ricains pour avoir mon iPhone !! :rateau:


----------



## brucetp (9 Juin 2008)

Fran6 a dit:


> Il sort maintenant aux US ou c'est tout le monde le 11 juillet... Je vais aux US le 10, je trouverais ça marrant de faire la queue avec les ricains pour avoir mon iPhone !! :rateau:



mdr chacun son trip...


----------



## globeman (9 Juin 2008)

vous croyez qu'il vaut mieux revendre le premier iphone qui à une belle robe alu, ou il va devenir collector? j'hésite à le vendre pour acheter le V2


----------



## sirromano1er (9 Juin 2008)

on sait si l'AppStore ouvrira le 11 juillet aussi?
On peut esperer un mms.app hehe


----------



## lamidenis (9 Juin 2008)

Pas d'annonce Mac ce soir ?
La keynote est finie ou pas ?


----------



## frolick10 (9 Juin 2008)

visiophonie ? je vois pas de trou ? :rateau:


----------



## Manel92 (9 Juin 2008)

http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/gallery/#image6
iphone blanc


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2008)

pffff... sur la page de Swisscom, y a toujours pas les tarifs des abonnements. A un mois de la mise en vente, c'est un peu du foutage de gueule. Ca serait bien de savoir un peu à l'avance pour celles et ceux qui veulent/doivent changer d'opérateur. Si en plus de l'abonnement mobile, il faut aussi transférer l'abonnement fixe et l'ADSL pour pouvoir bénéficier d'une réduction sur l'ensemble, faut pouvoir préparer les courriers de résiliation d'abonnement.


----------



## Luxpol (9 Juin 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> visiophonie ? je vois pas de trou ? :rateau:



tu peux écrire un programme et te filmer avec leur bonne cam de 2 MP et puis utiliser un mirroir pour voir l autre. Donc oui, visiophonie. Ne soyez pas radins!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

Article du _Monde_ :

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...es-d-apple_1055626_651865.html#ens_id=1037794


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

Et la MAJ et les nouvelles applications... tout ne sera donc disponible qu'en juillet ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Et la MAJ et les nouvelles applications... tout ne sera donc disponible qu'en juillet ?



Je pense que oui 
Sinon, l'iphone passe à 200 euro mais quant est-il pour l'abo? Toujours à 49euro?

AH oui l'ipod touch!! Je comptais en prendre un en occasion au cours du moins de Juin, mais là, j'avoue, je sais plus quoi en penser!!


----------



## MamaCass (9 Juin 2008)

Et le iPod Touch, toujours au même prix ?

Ah la la que des questions 

Le 11 juillet, c'est pas si loin


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Une petite inscription sur le site de Swisscom?


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (9 Juin 2008)

Pour ceux comme moi qui non pas pu y assister en direct mais qui meurs d'envie de la voir, auriez-vous un lien à me proposer? Merci d'avance.


----------



## lamidenis (9 Juin 2008)

up

Pas d'annonce Mac ce soir ?
La keynote est finie ou pas ?


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Pour ceux comme moi qui non pas pu y assister en direct mais qui meurs d'envie de la voir, auriez-vous un lien à me proposer? Merci d'avance.



En podcast sur itunes ou alors directement sur le site apple. 

Si ce n'est pas encore dispo, ça ne devrait pas tarder à l'être


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je pense que oui
> Sinon, l'iphone passe à 200 euro mais quant est-il pour l'abo? Toujours à 49euro?
> 
> AH oui l'ipod touch!! Je comptais en prendre un en occasion au cours du moins de Juin, mais là, j'avoue, je sais plus quoi en penser!!



Oué mais 200


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Marche pas ton lien, Sylvain.



Il est finalement passé 

[YOUTUBE]x4oaiJooyVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juin 2008)

tout ça pour mettre un lien qui est sur la page actualité de macgé .....


----------



## romain31000 (9 Juin 2008)

d'après ce que j'ai lu apple nous refait le coup de "je baisse le prix mais je supprime des accessoires", ici c'est la station d'accueil qui ne fait plus partie du coffret...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (9 Juin 2008)

lamidenis a dit:


> up
> 
> Pas d'annonce Mac ce soir ?
> La keynote est finie ou pas ?



ba comme tu vois, apple est branché iPhone youpi... aparament il y a une conférence «Mac OS X State of the Union» qui débutera à 14 heures (soit à 23 heures à Paris).

Donc.... à voir

Pas de Mac fusion, pas de tablet Mac... pas d'update Mac.......?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> d'après ce que j'ai lu apple nous refait le coup de "je baisse le prix mais je supprime des accessoires", ici c'est la station d'accueil qui ne fait plus partie du coffret...


Un peu mesquin de la part dApple :mouais:


----------



## Toz (9 Juin 2008)

En tout cas va y avoir des changements...


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juin 2008)

Il a la classe l'iPhone 3G xD.

Donc si j'ai bien compris,

iPhone 3G avec vrai GPS nettement moins cher que l'ancien O_O et il a un nouvel OS qui permet plein de trucs de ouf O_O. Mais l'iPod touch il va pourrir aussi :s ?

Snow Leopard , auquel on sait rien.

Et... c'est tout ? (y'a pas de sarcasme ni rien d'autre ) , je pose juste la question 



CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Un peu mesquin de la part d&#8217;Apple :mouais:



Ils avaient fait pareil pour l'iPod donc pourquoi l'iPhone serait pas pareil , ok je sors


----------



## Archaon59 (9 Juin 2008)

Tu as aussi MobileMe, amélioration de .Mac 20 moins cher en France ...


----------



## Rikle_S (9 Juin 2008)

Je pensais qu'il serait dispo avant aux us...


----------



## MamaCass (9 Juin 2008)

Très bonnes nouvelles lors de cette keynote   

Bonne soirée à tous :love: 

(faites de beaux *i*rêves )


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Finalement le truc vraiment incroyable c'est le prix du nouvel iphone...

Super affaire pour ceux qui ont revendu le leur plus de 200&#8364; pour prendre celui la ! ! ! !


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

> Server Error
> 
> The following error occurred:
> 
> ...


----------



## romain31000 (9 Juin 2008)

j'ai bien vu la news macgé comme quoi l'iphone serait distribué en france le 17 juillet et non le 11 mais remarquez que sur la page www.apple.com sur l'écran de l'iphone on voit bien "AT&T 3G", mais seulement "3G" et pas "Orange F 3G" sur www.apple.com/fr
Cela semble bizarre quand on sait qu'orange a confirmé son exclusivité pour la france


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Fiou... Pays-Bas-Italie 3-0 

Ca va pas être facile pour la France


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Fiou... Pays-Bas-Italie 3-0
> 
> Ca va pas être facile pour la France


3-0 !? Porca miseria :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> j'ai bien vu la news macgé comme quoi l'iphone serait distribué en france le 17 juillet et non le 11 mais remarquez que sur la page www.apple.com sur l'écran de l'iphone on voit bien "AT&T 3G", mais seulement "3G" et pas "Orange F 3G" sur www.apple.com/fr
> Cela semble bizarre quand on sait qu'orange a confirmé son exclusivité pour la france



Probablement pour avoir une photo type pour tout les pays francophones...


----------



## romain31000 (9 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Probablement pour avoir une photo type pour tout les pays francophones...



j'avais pas pensé à ça...
Perso je compte le prendre avec mon forfait bouygues mais quid du prix pour un iphone débloqué légalement....


----------



## Tatooland (9 Juin 2008)

Mais attandez pincez moi, je rève !!! j'ai bien lu ? l'iPhone 16Go à 300$ ? et le 8GO à 200$ mais y'a un problème, ils ont oublié un zéro ou quoi ? j'suis sur qu'il y a un truc ! c'est pas possible qu'ils aient baissé le prix de 400$ d'un coup ! y'a un truc j'en suis sur! non ?
tout est inclus ?
@@@+++


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> Tu as aussi MobileMe, amélioration de .Mac 20 moins cher en France ...


 
Oui, il y a une superbe vidéo de présentation ici. La démo avec les images sur le PC est bluffante


----------



## ramchamcham (9 Juin 2008)

dslé j'arrive un peu en retard mais au niveau du GPS, il va pouvoir servir à la navigation dans les voitures et a pied?????


----------



## Lone² (9 Juin 2008)

C'est super le prix de l'iPhone (enfin, des iPhones) et tout ça, mais reste à savoir ce que va en faire orange, car un forfait minimum à 50, se serait vraiment regrettable...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> dslé j'arrive un peu en retard mais au niveau du GPS, il va pouvoir servir à la navigation dans les voitures et a pied?????


Voir page 20


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

bah, GPS.. GPS quoi  (faudra voir la précision et la qualité du service proposé par Google )
mobileme, le service en ligne est superbe!

MAJ finder (ouais, macos quoi) (pt'et 10.5.3?) pour l'icone... r&#339;se


----------



## ramchamcham (9 Juin 2008)

@CheepnisAroma: merci


----------



## mocmoc (9 Juin 2008)

pffioouu ! Il dégage hein le nouvelle iphone ! Je voit bien demain dans les news " apple devance nokia et blaqueubeurie ! ". Sans parler du prix hallucinant! .
Bref, j'hésitait pour l'iphone, ben  j'hesite plus.  
Non franchement, GG steve ( sans parler de la pub super classe qui me rappele la premiere pub d'apple (( si si avec la fille qui jette un marteau dans un écran de ciné  )
Bref, que du bonheur !

PS : j'ai pas suivi les matchs ce soir, ya eu combien ?
PPS : il m'énerve Nadal...


----------



## ricchy (9 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> pffff... sur la page de Swisscom, y a toujours pas les tarifs des abonnements. A un mois de la mise en vente, c'est un peu du foutage de gueule. Ca serait bien de savoir un peu à l'avance pour celles et ceux qui veulent/doivent changer d'opérateur. Si en plus de l'abonnement mobile, il faut aussi transférer l'abonnement fixe et l'ADSL pour pouvoir bénéficier d'une réduction sur l'ensemble, faut pouvoir préparer les courriers de résiliation d'abonnement.



Parce que sur la page d'Orange ils y sont ? 
Si tu dois changer ce sera pour Orange... 
Cela dit, tu as 60 jours de délai de résiliation avant la fin de ton contrat, du coup tu n'est déjà plus dans les temps. :hein:
Quoi que, si tu veux résilier ou faire une portabilité, il faudra le faire avant que ton contrat reparte pour 12 mois. Si tu résilies ces prochains jours, compte 60 jours dès réception de la lettre de rés pour qu'elle soit effective.  
Entre Swisscom et Orange ça va être la "guerre" de l'offre, ils vont attendre le derniers délai pour annoncer les offres...


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

un honteux 0/0 pour la france face à la roumanie, et 3/0 pour les pays bas face à l'italie..

PS (on a une excuse, les roumains sont pas sortis de leur surface)

Bon, mon premier salaire l'an prochain me paye un iphone les amis ! c'est décidé !


----------



## ramchamcham (9 Juin 2008)

franchement je trouve chelou que le fait qu'il support le GPS ne fasse pas plus parlé de sa.
si il permet la navigation sa va être une tuerie.

franchement je suis perplexe sur ce GPS....


rep a PPS: nadal est insuportable


----------



## Archaon59 (9 Juin 2008)

Vraiment une bonne soirée, je suis comblé :

-Nouvel iPhone plus mieux et moins cher 
-Grosse amélioration de .Mac qui devient MobileMe, 20Go de stockage pour moins de 7 par mois en plus de l'hebergement web
-Nouvelle version de Mac OS concentrée sur l'optimisation
-J'arrive enfin à me taper Guitar Hero III en difficile
-J'ai mangé des boulettes de chez Ikéa

Sur ce, je vais iRêver comme le dit MamaCass  !


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

et moi je vais ibosser


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2008)

Snow Leopard : les premiers détails


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> 130  mais on va se faire ***************** come d'hab ...



Toujours dispo que chez Orange ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Snow Leopard : les premiers détails


:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> et moi je vais ibosser


Moi je vais iBaiser


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juin 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Moi je vais iBaiser



avec une iGirl :love::love:


----------



## ramchamcham (9 Juin 2008)

et la icapote


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

> As a current .Mac member, your account will be automatically upgraded to MobileMe in July.



deja 

apple, mesquin? 
ok, mais ils avaient deja fait pareil avec les iPod (en enlevant dock & télécommandé) puis les Mac recement (en enlevant l'apple remote - ce qui avait permis de faire passer le prix en dessous de 1000&#8364; ($))


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Snow Leopard : les premiers détails



Merci !

J'attends avec impatience QuickTime X

:rose:

et le reste bien sûr !


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

je pense que dans snow leopard, ca sera globalement pas tres visible (pour un utilisateur lamba) dans l'interface
on parle surtout de perfs


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> apple, mesquin?


Aaaaah, là, Steve on va sentendre :love:

[mode mauvaise foi] Qui a dit quApple était mesquin ? hein ? [/mode mauvaise foi]  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

> En tant quabonné .Mac, vous pourrez continuer à utiliser votre adresse @mac.com comme vous le faisiez jusquà présent, mais votre compte recevra en outre une nouvelle adresse @me.com.
> 
> Même si vous ne procédez à aucune configuration préalable, tout courrier envoyé à lune ou lautre de ces adresses arrivera dans votre boîte de réception et vous pourrez envoyer des courriers électroniques depuis ces deux adresses via linterface web Mail MobileMe.
> 
> ...



2 adresses, ca risque d'être le bord**


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'attends avec impatience QuickTime X
> 
> :rose:


 Apple se lance dans le porno ?


----------



## frolick10 (9 Juin 2008)

ricchy a dit:


> Parce que sur la page d'Orange ils y sont ?
> Si tu dois changer ce sera pour Orange...
> Cela dit, tu as 60 jours de délai de résiliation avant la fin de ton contrat, du coup tu n'est déjà plus dans les temps. :hein:
> Quoi que, si tu veux résilier ou faire une portabilité, il faudra le faire avant que ton contrat reparte pour 12 mois. Si tu résilies ces prochains jours, compte 60 jours dès réception de la lettre de rés pour qu'elle soit effective.
> Entre Swisscom et Orange ça va être la "guerre" de l'offre, ils vont attendre le derniers délai pour annoncer les offres...


 
le délai est passé récemment à 10 jours 

et il me semble que l'on peut résilier par telephone 700


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Apple se lance dans le porno ?


Ça ne suit pas au fond de la classe :mouais::love:


----------



## -=(ben)=- (9 Juin 2008)

ahhhhh enfin la vrai keynote commence

10.6 les premiers détails

-moins en gourmande en mémoire vive
-QuickTime X, une refonte complète de QuickTime
-Grand Central» pour mieux géré les processeurs à plusieurs coeurs
- Support de 16To de mémoire vive 
-plus loin dans le 64 bits.
-nouvelle version de Safari ( 53% plus performant)


----------



## asticotboy (9 Juin 2008)

On peut le voir ou ce nouvel iPhone ? Grrrr


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ça ne suit pas au fond de la classe :mouais::love:



Leçon de rattrapage






FAQ​


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> ahhhhh enfin la vrai keynote commence
> 
> 10.6 les premiers détails
> 
> ...


16 To de RAM !!!??? Quand je pense que jai tapé mon mémoire à la fac sous Système 6.0.7 personne na une canne ? :casse: :hosto:


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> On peut le voir ou ce nouvel iPhone ? Grrrr





​


----------



## YULlover (9 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> On peut le voir ou ce nouvel iPhone ? Grrrr



Euuuu... il viens de ou ce iphone .... ( apple.com ) pour t'aider...

Sinon, je ne vois pas vraiment de GROSSE différence entre le V1 et le nouveau !!! la couleur oui... mais sinon... j'aurai du prendre les anciens spec. de l'iphone V1...

Sinon, je pense pas switcher pour le nouveau... juste avec l'upgrade logiciel, je vais toujours être aussi satisfait.


----------



## asticotboy (9 Juin 2008)

YULlover a dit:


> Euuuu... il viens de ou ce iphone .... ( apple.com ) pour t'aider...
> 
> Sinon, je ne vois pas vraiment de GROSSE différence entre le V1 et le nouveau !!! la couleur oui... mais sinon... j'aurai du prendre les anciens spec. de l'iphone V1...
> 
> Sinon, je pense pas switcher pour le nouveau... juste avec l'upgrade logiciel, je vais toujours être aussi satisfait.



Et c'est quoi la nouveauté ? Rien de plus niveau esthétique ? Que le GPS ? Ben bravo ! Je sais pas si ca vaut vraiment le coup !?!?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2008)

ça c'est un peu balot par contre... :/


----------



## poiro (9 Juin 2008)

Je m étonne que personne ne parle du bluetooth alors que son absence avait été décrie dan le premier iPhone alors que dans les caractéristique sur Apple.fr il est bien présent


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> ça c'est un peu balot par contre... :/


Je confirme :mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Juin 2008)

Par contre, si l'iphone sort que le 17 Juillet... Les revendeurs ont recu quoi dans leur boites sous NDA ? Rien ? C'était un fake ?!


----------



## r0m1 (9 Juin 2008)

C'était un fake de oOOthony. La mouette à posté une séquence dailymotion dans laquelle on voit tout le pourquoi du comment 


edit: voilà ici
[DM]x5pwdb[/DM]


----------



## ramchamcham (9 Juin 2008)

il me semble bien avoir vu l'arrière de ce nouveau iphone dans un soit disant fake...
il me semble que c'était une caque de protection...

il faut prendre au sérieux les fakes alors


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> il faut prendre au sérieux les fakes alors


 
Si c'est un fake, non.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

ca dégénère, mon boulot aussi je vais au ipieu...

Moi j'éspère que 10.6 sera 64 bits only, exit les PPC, surtout si cette version apporte finalement peu d'novation, il ne sera pas dérangeant de rester sur leopard...

Surtout que l'utilisation du GPU ne genera pas les pocesseur de PPC puisqu'a cette epoque, quasiment aucun mac ne possedait de GC corect.


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ca dégénère, mon boulot aussi je vais au ipieu...
> 
> Moi j'éspère que 10.6 sera 64 bits only, exit les PPC, surtout si cette version apporte finalement peu d'novation, il ne sera pas dérangeant de rester sur leopard...
> 
> Surtout que l'utilisation du GPU ne genera pas les pocesseur de PPC puisqu'a cette epoque, quasiment aucun mac ne possedait de GC corect.


tu vas te faire taper sur les doigts 

les PPC ont eu des CG correct quand meme 
par contre, 64bits only ne veut pas dire exit PPC 
revoit tes cours d'infos


----------



## asticotboy (9 Juin 2008)

Euh ... Quelqu'un peut il me faire un petit résumé... GPS, ok ça j'ai vu, mais par contre un peu feignant et pas envie de me taper les 30 pages... Prix ? Autres news ?


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

Bon, ça ne devrait plus trop tarder >>> La quinotte


----------



## Archaon59 (9 Juin 2008)

http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127123/iphone-3g-l-integrale/

Bon, ça fait 7 pages ... Tu auras le courage  ?

En plus ya plein d'images Rhalàlà MacGen c'est un site d'info au départ, faut penser à y jeter un oeil !:rateau:


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2008)

J'ai lu un p'tit résumé de la présentation : quelques petits trucs sans doute sympathiques.
Ce que je trouve assez effarant c'est le décalage entre l'attente et le piètre menu. Le pompon revenant au Léopard des Neiges : réussir à vendre un OS mal fini (Leopard) et promettre une version meilleure dans un an, c'est pas mal. Je trouve cela affligeant.
Il faut dire qu'après avoir fait croire qu'il y aurait des nouveautés à en tomber raide avec Leopard et fait durer un suspense infondé, qu'ils la jouent profil bas n'est pas si étonnant et peut être pris pour une sage attitude. Pour autant, je trouve que cela confine au ridicule achevé.

Comme disait le vieux Bill il y a quelque temps : _much ado about nothing_ ... (ou presque-_nothing_).


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu vas te faire taper sur les doigts



je sais  


> les PPC ont eu des CG correct quand meme



sachant que les 2/3 des macs intel ont du GMA c'est vrai :rateau:



> par contre, 64bits only ne veut pas dire exit PPC
> revoit tes cours d'infos



C'est vrai, mais pour les G5, je ne les vois pas continuer à les supporter dans un système full 64 bits qui serait surement mieux si optimisé intel (surtout que les coreduo ne sont même pas concernés...)


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Euh ... Quelqu'un peut il me faire un petit résumé... GPS, ok ça j'ai vu, mais par contre un peu feignant et pas envie de me taper les 30 pages... Prix ? Autres news ?



Il y a un très bon site d'informations qui s'appelle... MacGeneration, je crois... :rateau:

http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127123/iphone-3g-l-integrale


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu vas te faire taper sur les doigts
> 
> les PPC ont eu des CG correct quand meme
> par contre, 64bits only ne veut pas dire exit PPC
> revoit tes cours d'infos



Intel a même mis un sacré bout de temps pour faire du 64 bits après le G5 ...


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2008)

Nouvelle pub iPhoneclic​


----------



## Poutchi (10 Juin 2008)

poiro a dit:


> Je m étonne que personne ne parle du bluetooth alors que son absence avait été décrie dan le premier iPhone alors que dans les caractéristique sur Apple.fr il est bien présent



le bluetooth était déjà présent sur l'iPhone 1. aucune nouveauté de ce coté là..


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2008)

Je me demande franchement quel est le profil type de la truffe qui tombe dans le panneau ultra fléché marketing de l'iphone 2.

A part le nouveau riche russe qui dans sa maserati cabriolet décrochera d'un geste viril l'appel de son macro lui annocant la prochaine livraison de blondes silliconés et qui en raccrochant remettra en place sa rolex diamants; je vois pas trop.


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juin 2008)

La vidéo de la Keynote à cette adresse :

http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/0806wdt546x/event/index.html

Chaud, chaud, ça vient de sortir.

Pour l'instant, pas de problème de débit...


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Une petite inscription sur le site de Swisscom?


Ca sert à rien. J'étais inscrit suite à leur première campagne de promotion. On a même pas reçu un mail ce soir, après la Keynote, pour avoir un lien vers leur page ou des infos qu'ils auraient pu faire passer pour croustillantes. C'est des mous !!!


----------



## F118I4 (10 Juin 2008)

Je sais pas pour vous mais moi je garde largement mon iPhone V1.
Je suis extrêmement déçu  par les  améliorations et l' esthétique de l' iPhone V2 surtout par la nouvelle coque .(j' ai même l' impression que la pomme sur le dos peut s' effacé avec les fortement).


P.S: La pub est super classe comme toujours avec Apple.


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2008)

ricchy a dit:


> Parce que sur la page d'Orange ils y sont ?
> Si tu dois changer ce sera pour Orange...
> Cela dit, tu as 60 jours de délai de résiliation avant la fin de ton contrat, du coup tu n'est déjà plus dans les temps. :hein:
> Quoi que, si tu veux résilier ou faire une portabilité, il faudra le faire avant que ton contrat reparte pour 12 mois. Si tu résilies ces prochains jours, compte 60 jours dès réception de la lettre de rés pour qu'elle soit effective.
> Entre Swisscom et Orange ça va être la "guerre" de l'offre, ils vont attendre le derniers délai pour annoncer les offres...


J'ai pas été voir sur Orange, mais à vous lire, je suppose qu'ils n'ont pas non plus annoncé de prix. Je sais qu'il faut 60 jours. Mais c'est là où je comprends pas la stratégie de Swisscom et d'Orange. Ces appareils sont censés être des produits d'appels, non ? Enfin, c'est comme ça qu'ils ont été présentés dans les autres pays. Or, je ne pense pas qu'ils souhaitent s'adresser à ceux qui n'ont pas encore d'abonnement de mobile (ce sont des irréductibles, l'iphone va pas les faire craquer). Donc la cible principale c'est leurs propres clients, en espérant les inciter à changer d'abonnement, mais surtout les clients Orange et Sunrise. 

Attendre, ça leur permet surtout de se réunir pour s'entendre sur les prix.. bdm ! :mouais:


----------



## Poutchi (10 Juin 2008)

Patamach a dit:


> Je me demande franchement quel est le profil type de la truffe qui tombe dans le panneau ultra fléché marketing de l'iphone 2.
> 
> A part le nouveau riche russe qui dans sa maserati cabriolet décrochera d'un geste viril l'appel de son macro lui annocant la prochaine livraison de blondes silliconés et qui en raccrochant remettra en place sa rolex diamants; je vois pas trop.



moi..modeste étudiant Belge fan de nouvelles technologies désireux de se procurer un bon gsm pour un prix raisonnable..

Ce serait cool d'éviter d'insulter les gens ne pensant pas comme toi..


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> le délai est passé récemment à 10 jours
> 
> et il me semble que l'on peut résilier par telephone 700


vous êtes sûr ? il me semble avoir lu les conditions de résiliation sur ma dernière facture Sunrise (ou alors sur leur site, je sais plus) et j'ai souvenir de 60 jours.


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2008)

hormis le communiqué de presse:
_la_ nouveauté de Snow Léopard, c'est Grand Central, ce qui permet d'améliorer les performances sur les processeurs multicore.
Sinon, _aucune_ améliorations (au sens de fonctions/gadget). Par contre, un systeme entierement refait! Nouvelles bases quoi, avec des optimisations de partout! (mais pas comme le dis bompi! c'est quand meme une _vrai_ amélioration au sens ou certaines technologies seront revues.)
On peut le voir un peu comme Panther, l'aboutissement de 10.4 et 10.5 (Panther etait l'aboutissement de 10.x (beta et tout ) 10.1 et 10.2)

Voilà :love: (pas de renseignements sur le prix)

P.S: c'est mon 6k messages (6000, bah ouais :!) 
m'enfin, je trouve que je passe moins de temps devant macg, c'est l'essentiel


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2008)

Visite guidéeclic​


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2008)

j'attend juste que ce soit dispo pour que mon .Mac se mette a jour 
par contre, j'aimerai bien garder mon @mac.com pour les mails 
je vais aller lire  (ca me fera pt'et utiliser un peu plus iLife )


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Juin 2008)

On sait quasiment rien finalement sur MAC OS X 10.6 .

J'ai entendu dire que c'était une version amélioré de Léopard , mais il s'agit malgré tout d'un nouvel OS non ? Je veux dire par là si on achete que 10.6 ca marche ou on doit avoir Léopard ?


----------



## Manel92 (10 Juin 2008)

Qu'est-ce qui va se passer jusqu'au 12 juin ?
j'ai pas tout suivi.. le plus gros a été annoncé nan ? les prochains jours sont fait pour quoi ? (premiere fois que je suis une keynote désolé)


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

Manel92 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui va se passer jusqu'au 12 juin ?
> j'ai pas tout suivi.. le plus gros a été annoncé nan ? les prochains jours sont fait pour quoi ? (premiere fois que je suis une keynote désolé)



Le 12 juin est le 163e jour de l'année (164e en cas d'année bissextile) du calendrier grégorien.


----------



## Manel92 (10 Juin 2008)

:mouais:


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2008)

Poutchi a dit:


> moi..modeste étudiant Belge fan de nouvelles technologies désireux de se procurer un bon gsm pour un prix raisonnable..
> 
> Ce serait cool d'éviter d'insulter les gens ne pensant pas comme toi..



Je vois pas ou est le mal d'être une truffe ou un nouveau riche russe.

Regarde moi par exemple: comme le disait mon ami Pierre je suis un de ces fumier de gosses de riches pourris par la servilité              sans bornes de leurs vieux cons de parents confits dans leur abrutissement              cholestérique.

C'est pour dire que c'est vraiment pas une insulte.


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

Manel92 a dit:


> :mouais:


J'ai même entendu ma voisine rigoler ... Gnarf Gnarf 

Plus sérieusement : http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/schedules/


----------



## Manel92 (10 Juin 2008)

Merci


----------



## butok (10 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Le 12 juin est le 163e jour de l'année (164e en cas d'année bissextile) du calendrier grégorien.



C'est surtout la sortie de MGS4 !!!  ignare...:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2008)

butok a dit:


> C'est surtout la sortie de MGS4 !!!  ignare...:rateau:



Ça !?


Il existe une version pour iPhone ?



Parce que sinon


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir, j'ai 2 petites questions sur Mobile Me;

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi certains "précommandent" le service Mobile Me, n'est-ce pas un abonnement (avec carte de crédit) en ligne sur le site d'Apple, comme avec .Mac?

Et aussi, j'ai une adresse .Mac expirée, si je la renouvelle (juste pour être certain), j'aurais aussi accès à Mobile Me?


----------



## Poutchi (10 Juin 2008)

Là je dois dire que je suis extrêmement frustré..

Là ou Steve Jobs a dit le contraire ("nous allons faire un lancement simultané dans les 26 pays suivants le 11 juillet"), La Belgique et la France étant inclus dans la liste..
Là ou le site web Belge d'apple confirmait cette date du 11 juilet

Tout a coup orange fait son petit communiqué pour annoncer que non non Apple ne vise pas juste: il sera lancé le 17 juillet en France et..."plus tard dans l'année pour la Belgique" 

Dans l'heure qui suis l'apparition de ce communiqué, toutes les références au 11 juillet présentes sur le site Belge d'Apple ont disparues...
 c'est scandaleux de jouer ainsi avec les dates, ce n'est pas une bourde qui se fait à la dernière minute, ils auraient du se mettre d'accord merde quoi 

En plus, non content de repousser la date à la dernière minute, ils la repoussent à on ne sait pas quand. "plus tard dans l'année" incluant 5 mois complet...

C'est quand qu'on l'aura nous l'iPhone??


----------



## divoli (10 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai lu un p'tit résumé de la présentation : quelques petits trucs sans doute sympathiques.
> Ce que je trouve assez effarant c'est le décalage entre l'attente et le piètre menu. Le pompon revenant au Léopard des Neiges : réussir à vendre un OS mal fini (Leopard) et promettre une version meilleure dans un an, c'est pas mal. Je trouve cela affligeant.
> Il faut dire qu'après avoir fait croire qu'il y aurait des nouveautés à en tomber raide avec Leopard et fait durer un suspense infondé, qu'ils la jouent profil bas n'est pas si étonnant et peut être pris pour une sage attitude. Pour autant, je trouve que cela confine au ridicule achevé.
> 
> Comme disait le vieux Bill il y a quelque temps : _much ado about nothing_ ... (ou presque-_nothing_).



+ 1 

Je me suis longtemps demandé si, chez Apple, il ne s'y était pas mis à trois* pour développer Leopard, les autres ingénieurs se concentront sur l'iPhone.

Je crois que de nouveau, on voit que l'intérêt qu'Apple porte à l'iPhone est flagrant.

Leopard, on va en fait l'avoir sous forme de kit. En rassemblant les pièces ils finiront bien par y arriver...

Ceci dit, une màj de QT (7.5) est disponible. Une màj d'iTunes devrait suivre.


 * Et encore, sur les trois il y en a bien un qui devait souvent être en arrêt de travail...


----------



## rizoto (10 Juin 2008)

Rien que le nom est évocateur : Snow Leopard.  On garde Leopard et on rajoute snow (ça fait un peu patch).

Ce qui est plus génant dans ce communiqué, c'est qu'il avoue à demi mot que Leopard n'est pas complètement au point (légèreté, vitesse, etc...). J'ai hâte de voir  le prix du patch .6. (probablement 129 euros ...).

Après une nuit de sommeil, cette keynote n'était pas top mais le précieux va arriver, c'est confirmé et c'est déja pas mal.


----------



## divoli (10 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce qui est plus génant dans ce communiqué, c'est qu'il avoue à demi mot que Leopard n'est pas complètement au point (légèreté, vitesse, etc...). J'ai hâte de voir  le prix du patch .6. (probablement 129 euros ...).



Ben tu parles. Après nous avoir sortie une version d'OS X baclée comme c'est pas possible, après avoir fourni un travail de débuggage colossal avec les màj 10.5.2 et 10.5.3 (ouf !), voilà-t-y pas que non, finalement Leopard c'est pas terrible et on va revoir tout ça avec une version 10.6. 



rizoto a dit:


> J'ai hâte de voir  le prix du patch .6. (probablement 129 euros ...).



:mouais:









Excusez-moi, c'est nerveux. :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (10 Juin 2008)

Je suis déçu de cette Keynote. :rateau:

Que S. Jobs annonce une nouvelle version de l'iPhone, cela semblait évident: Apple améliore son téléphone tout comme il a amélioré son iPod au fils des ans.

Mais quid des ordinateurs?

Certes les iMacs et les MacBooks ont été améliorés récemment mais le Mac Mini n'a toujours pas été revu. :hein:

Quelques mots sur la version 10.6 dont finalement on ne sait rien. :mouais:

Pour ceux qui ont un compte .mac, il est possible d'avoir accès à un compte mobileMe mais le prix est encore élevé.

Mon avis général est que je m'attendais à d'autres annonces.

Bon maintenant, je vais acheter le nouvel iMac 20" pour remplacer mon Tournesol. 

Merci à Macgé de m'avoir (nous avoir) permis de suivre la Keynote en direct.


----------



## steve wozniak (10 Juin 2008)

hier,apple a officialisé mac os x 10.6.je trouve que ca peut etre une bonne idee d'optimiser le systeme plutot que de rajouter une couche graphique qui ne sert  rien et qui alourdi le tout (nous je ne pense pas a microsoft,non je ne pense pas a micro$oft,...).
qu'est ce que vous en pensez vous ?




le communiqué ici


----------



## divoli (10 Juin 2008)

Qu'il existe plusieurs espèces de Leopard (Leopard d'Afrique, d'Indochine, de Chine du Nord, d'Arabie, tacheté...). Et qu'en demandant à chaque fois au visiteur de payer l'accès au zoo, on finira bien par voir un animal qui satisfasse pleinement.


----------



## steve wozniak (10 Juin 2008)

comme le dit macbidouille,snow leopard sera sûrement la dernière évolution majeure de mac os 10.Les developpeurs doivent deja se concentrer sur mac os 11.


----------



## divoli (10 Juin 2008)

Ah ben dis donc. Alors autant rester sur Tiger ou Leopard 1ère version, et attendre gentiment MacOS XV...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

C'est tout mignon un Léopard des neiges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2008)

Prix annoncés de liPhone : 199 $ pour 8 Go et 299 $ pour 16 Go
Prix actuels de liPod touch : 289  pour 8 Go et 379  pour 16 Go
Pourquoi liPhone est-il moins cher ? 
Faut-il obligatoirement y rajouter un abonnement téléphonique ?


----------



## trevise (10 Juin 2008)

Sans doute parce que l'Iphone désormais sera subventionné par l'opérateur :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/130516/iphone-3g-un-nouveau-business-modele/


----------



## butok (10 Juin 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Pourquoi liPhone est-il moins cher ?
> Faut-il obligatoirement y rajouter un abonnement téléphonique ?



réponse courte : oui.


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je suis déçu de cette Keynote. :rateau:
> 
> Que S. Jobs annonce une nouvelle version de l'iPhone, cela semblait évident: Apple améliore son téléphone tout comme il a amélioré son iPod au fils des ans.
> 
> Mais quid des ordinateurs?



Tu ne lis pas les forums ? On a pas arrêté de dire que c'est une CONFERENCE DE DEVELOPPEURS !!!

Au bout d'un moment ça devient de lourd de voir tout ces gens croirent à n'importe quelles rumeurs. Tu serais déçu si c'était MacWorld en janvier, je comprendrais, mais là ce n'est PAS un salon grand public !


----------



## divoli (10 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu ne lis pas les forums ? On a pas arrêté de dire que c'est une CONFERENCE DE DEVELOPPEURS !!!



C'est normal, ça, Melaure. Il faut le répéter un très grand nombre de fois pour que les gens comprennent.

D'ailleurs, chez MS, ils ont le même problème, ils doivent le répéter un grand nombre de fois... 

Et encore, il y en a qui ont demandé quand sortait la prochaine version du zune... :rateau:


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est normal, ça, Melaure. Il faut le répéter un très grand nombre de fois pour que les gens comprennent.
> 
> D'ailleurs, chez MS, ils ont le même problème, ils doivent le répéter un grand nombre de fois...



Je vais retourner dans le forum portables, saluer tout les naïfs qui pensaient à un nouveau MBP


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2008)

Donc : Snow Leopard ne sera là que pour occuper le terrain, histoire de ne pas laisser le champ (médiatique) trop libre à MicroMou. Ils y mettront peut-être ZFS (ou un équivalent : mais il faudrait déjà que leur système fonctionne _parfaitement_ avec un FS sensible à la casse ) ou deux-trois trucs vaguement gadget. Bizarrement, cela me fait un peu penser au couple W2k/WXP ... Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que la suite ne soit pas du même tonneau.

D'un autre côté, on entre dans une nouvelle étape de OS X : après les débuts chaotiques et la première stabilité, il faut sans doute un second souffle ou, effectivement passer à OS XI. On les imagine mal passer d'UNIX à autre chose mais allez savoir.

Pour le reste de la présentation, je trouve assez décevant de la part d'Apple de ne pas offrir au téléchargement le OS X/iPhone 2.0 dès aujourd'hui. En clair, je trouve qu'ils se font piéger par leur propre système de communication et que depuis que l'iPhone est là, ils ont vraiment du mal à tenir leur planning.

N'attendant rien de la WWDC et trouvant le résultat assez désolant, je me doute que ceux qui étaient pleins d'espoir doivent noyer leur chagrin avec quelque boisson fortement alcoolisée 

PS : sur France Inter, ils parlaient d'Apple et du "demi-succès de l'iPhone", et de l'annonce hier du nouvel appareil.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

Mine de rien un iPhone à 200 est quand même plus accessible qu'un iPhone à 400 (je parle pour mon portefeuille...)

Et puis d'avoir un téléphone quasi complet (il manque quelques petites choses), un iPod et tout le touti quanti des agendas électronique en un seul appareil  ça me fait toujours réver.

Alors forcément ils font un peu de merde sur l'OS ! 

Ce qui m'embête avec snow leopard, c'est qu'on va arriver dans un système ou touts les ans et demi on va devoir lâcher 129 sous pretexte d'améliorer la stabilité du système... 
(après ce sera peut être gratuit pour les possesseurs de léopard  mais bon il ne faut pas réver non plus...


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2008)

Forcément un appareil lié à un seul opérateur ne peux pas avoir un succès considérable, surtout sans subvention ...


----------



## divoli (10 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Forcément un appareil lié à un seul opérateur ne peux pas avoir un succès considérable, surtout sans subvention ...



+ 1

Il faudra bien qu'un jour cette petite plaisanterie cesse...


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

:love: :love: :love:

Vu ici


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Bon ben un gros gout amer au fond de la gorge. Je suis extremement decu qu'il n'y ai pas de nouveaux Macbook, ca fait des mois que j'attend pour m'acheter le nouveau model pour rien!!!



Autant que je me rappelle, la conférence développeurs a rarement été l'endroit pour présenter de nouveaux portables

L'iphone va bouffer Apple et ca ne va pas etre positif pour la marque je pense...[/QUOTE]

Le point fort de l'iphone par rapport aux autres téléphones, c'est OS X. En d'autres termes, le point fort de l'iphone c'est d'être, à la base, un mac. Je vois mal comment ça pourrait nuire aux macs de décliner leur système d'exploitation sur d'autres cibles. La synergie est évidente et pour ceux qui en douteraient, le fait que la conférence développeurs affiche complet pour la première fois en est une illustration. Quand l'iphone utilise les briques de base de OSX, il rentabilise le développement de OS X, donc du mac et favorise le développement de logiciels pour le mac (puisque ce sont les mêmes outils de développement et la même structure d'API). C'est sûr que certains développeurs qui n'avaient jamais envisagé de développer pour mac vont le faire parce qu'ils vont vouloir le faire pour iphone et qu'une fois le pas franchi, le passage au mac sera relativement simple et naturel. Je ne sais pas quelle ampleur aura le mouvement mais il ne sera sans doute pas négligeable.

Ce qui serait intéressant, c'est de savoir ce qui s'est dit dans la présentation de l'après-midi sur 10.6 et surtout sur la suite s'il s'est dit des choses à ce sujet (pas sûr). Parce que le peu qui a été dit sur 10.6 laisse à penser que la version d'après risque d'être beaucoup plus charnue et peut-être s'appeler oS XI au lieu de 10.7


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Le point fort de l'iphone par rapport aux autres téléphones, c'est OS X. En d'autres termes, le point fort de l'iphone c'est d'être, à la base, un mac. Je vois mal comment ça pourrait nuire aux macs de décliner leur système d'exploitation sur d'autres cibles. La synergie est évidente et pour ceux qui en douteraient, le fait que la conférence développeurs affiche complet pour la première fois en est une illustration. Quand l'iphone utilise les briques de base de OSX, il rentabilise le développement de OS X, donc du mac et favorise le développement de logiciels pour le mac (puisque ce sont les mêmes outils de développement et la même structure d'API). C'est sûr que certains développeurs qui n'avaient jamais envisagé de développer pour mac vont le faire parce qu'ils vont vouloir le faire pour iphone et qu'une fois le pas franchi, le passage au mac sera relativement simple et naturel. Je ne sais pas quelle ampleur aura le mouvement mais il ne sera sans doute pas négligeable.




+1, c'est tout bon pour le Mac et pour Mac OS X


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juin 2008)

Très juste. 
Et en plus, Windows Seven _versus_ Mac OS Eleven, ça rime :love:


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

je ne sais pas si vous avez vu la video de la Keynote, mais quand Steve s'apprête à faire la présentation du 3G, il montre une carte sur laquelle figure les pays où l'iPhone est actuellement vendu
OR, parmi ces pays qui sont représentés en vert, la France n'y figure pas!
on nous a oublié! merci Apple encore une preuve de l'amour que tu nous porte

on est l'un des pays les plus dynamiques en termes de Mac et on a pas d'Apple store
on est le pays où a été assuré le gros de la conception de l'iPhone et il prend du retard ici

vraiment c'est nul


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

Vive orange

Moi je serai content si l'iphone faisait un bon en avant grace à une vente NU très peu chère, comme aux USA pour l'iphone.

Avec une conversation dollar/euro même si elle n'est pas respecté on pourrait peut-être se retrouver avec un iphone NU 8go à 299 euros et 16go à 399 euros.

Ce serait le paradis :rateau:

On peut rêver non ?


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2008)

deja OS XI ?
me suis gouré hier, la nouveauté (meme si Grand Central en est une en fait), c'est Exchange integré OTB 

y'a encore des sessions non annoncées... (sur snow leopard? iphone?)!


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

apple a fixé le max à $199 pour son iPhone 3G je pense qu'Orange va modifier ses prix...

ce qui serait surtout bien c'est que vu que le reversement des 30% s'arrête, le coût des forfaits baisse en conséquence
mais vu les voleurs qu'on a chez Orange rien n'est moins sûr!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Vu ici



Comme MamaCass, je trouve que MobileMe est une énorme avancée. À chaque nouvelle version de l'OS, j'espérais une synchronisation .Mac, ne fusse que pour les contacts et l'agenda, mais là ils ont fait fort. Ce service va faciliter la vie de pas mal de gens, et même de PME.


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2008)

les contacts et l'agenda etaient deja synco avant avec .mac


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> les contacts et l'agenda etaient deja synco avant avec .mac



Via iTunes, mais là c'est direct...


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> apple a fixé le max à $199 pour son iPhone 3G je pense qu'Orange va modifier ses prix...
> 
> ce qui serait surtout bien c'est que vu que le reversement des 30% s'arrête, le coût des forfaits baisse en conséquence
> mais vu les voleurs qu'on a chez Orange rien n'est moins sûr!


199$ max mais c'est suventionné par l'operateur non ?
vu que la vente lié est interdite en france, il y aura forcément une version sans abonnement mais je pense pas à 199 euros 
ce qui est bien dommage


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Via iTunes, mais là c'est direct...



Ouais et plus besoin de brancher l'iPod Touch/ l'iPhone au Mac :love: :love:


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce coup de subvention... ils l'ont dit à quel moment?


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce coup de subvention... ils l'ont dit à quel moment?


ils l'ont pas dit ... c'est les info qui trainent sur le net

Mais si on compare avec les USA : 399 $ sans abo aux USA ........ pour 649 euros en France 

Après on pourra ptete se le procurer sur ebay via les USA

Mais j'espère que tu as raison ....


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

sérieusement tant qu'il n'y a rien de clair de la part d'Apple...
en plus ils ont dit que le max serait de $199, pas de précision sur l'abonnement, je vois mal Apple dire: "ah bah finalement les ptits gars si vous voulez l'acheter dans nos Apple Store ce sera $399"

on sait combien Apple aime garder le contrôle de ses produits je doute franchement qu'ils arrêtent de le vendre nu et au dessus du prix qu'ils ont annoncé à la conférence


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> sérieusement tant qu'il n'y a rien de clair de la part d'Apple...
> en plus ils ont dit que le max serait de $199, pas de précision sur l'abonnement, je vois mal Apple dire: "ah bah finalement les ptits gars si vous voulez l'acheter dans nos Apple Store ce sera $399"
> 
> on sait combien Apple aime garder le contrôle de ses produits je doute franchement qu'ils arrêtent de le vendre nu et au dessus du prix qu'ils ont annoncé à la conférence


Eh bien ecoute je prie pour que tu dises vrai ....... 
Ainsi on pourra le trouver sur ebay, desimlocké, au mois d'aout, pour 190 euros port compris :rateau:

Donc d'après toi il se vendra toujours nu en apple store ?


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

Après reflexion ça ne peut être le prix du nu

Il suffit de voir le prix du touch et nano, le nano 8g serait au même prix que l'iphone 8go???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Donc : Snow Leopard ne sera là que pour occuper le terrain, histoire de ne pas laisser le champ (médiatique) trop libre à MicroMou. Ils y mettront peut-être ZFS (ou un équivalent : mais il faudrait déjà que leur système fonctionne _parfaitement_ avec un FS sensible à la casse ) ou deux-trois trucs vaguement gadget. Bizarrement, cela me fait un peu penser au couple W2k/WXP ... Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que la suite ne soit pas du même tonneau.



Snow Leopard : meilleure prise en charge de ZFS


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

La baisse du prix de l'iphone va avoir des conséquences sur le prix de toute la gamme des ipod:

Ipod shuffle à 39 euro
Ipod nano 4go à 99 euro
Ipod nano 8go à 149 euro
Ipod touch 8go à 189 euro
Iphone 8go à 199euro + abo à 49euro pendant 2ans
Ipod touch 16go à 299 euro

Bon, j'avoue, ces chiffres sont de la pure invention 


Mais là se pose une véritable question entre l'ipodtouch et l'phone...


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2008)

faut juste attendre le retour du disque beta 

@antoine59: ca parrait logique que les prix vont s'ajuster quand il sera sorti 
par contre, encore un mois pour attendre l'iphone 2 et... ne rien acheter comme iPod 
(par contre, les ventes d'iMac et MBP vont repartir car ils sont pas sortis)

quel equilibre


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> La baisse du prix de l'iphone va avoir des conséquences sur le prix de toute la gamme des ipod:
> 
> Ipod shuffle à 39 euro
> Ipod nano 4go à 99 euro
> ...


et sans abo tu lui donnes quel prix ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @antoine59: ca parrait logique que les prix vont s'ajuster quand il sera sorti
> par contre, encore un mois pour attendre l'iphone 2 et... ne rien acheter comme iPod



Ouaip et c'est ça le problème, moi qui comptait me prendre un touch bientôt, me voilà tout bouleversé .

Par contre, qu'en sera-t-il des iphones v1 en stock chez Orange? Une grosse promo est-elle à envisagée? (S'il le font à 49 euro, ça me déplairait pas....)


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Mais là se pose une véritable question entre l'ipodtouch et l'phone...



Clair que là, moi je me pose aussi la question.
Et l'iPod touch 32 gigas à combien alors ?


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Clair que là, moi je me pose aussi la question.
> Et l'iPod touch 32 gigas à combien alors ?


surement au prix de l'ipone 16 

Ah vivement le 17 juillet quand même


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> et sans abo tu lui donnes quel prix ?





MamaCass a dit:


> Clair que là, moi je me pose aussi la question.
> Et l'iPod touch 32 gigas à combien alors ?



Et je suis pas devin, désolé 
Ce n'était que de simples supposition 
(Je vois bien l'ipod touch 32go à 379euro  et l'iphone nue 8go à un peu près au même prix)


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et je suis pas devin, désolé
> Ce n'était que de simples supposition
> (Je vois bien l'ipod touch 32go à 379euro  et l'iphone nue 8go à un peu près au même prix)


Esperons que ce soit moins chère
iphone 8go : 329 euros - 16go 399 euros :love:


----------



## F118I4 (10 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> et sans abo tu lui donnes quel prix ?


Bah si tu te bases sur les prix de l' iPhone V1 (les prix actuels moins 200 euros).
-350euros pour le 8 GO et 450euros pour le 16 GO en mobicarte Orange
-450 euros pour le 8 GO et 550 euros pour le 16 GO en débloqué..


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

Reste le GPS qui fait pencher la balance quand même... ah la la, Apple quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

perso je pense que la cohérence des prix n'est pas ce qui tue Apple en ce moment
pour illustrer mon propos il suffit de prendre l'exemple de la promo en cours pour les étudiants américains qui ont le choix entre un nano 8 Go ou un Touch 8 Go

un iPhone 3G nu ne peut s'utiliser sans abonnement donc ce n'est pas le même produit donc il n'empiète pas sur le reste de la gamme

en conséquence ils peuvent le vendre $199 sans problème


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bah si tu te bases sur les prix de l' iPhone V1 (les prix actuels moins 200 euros).
> -350euros pour le 8 GO et 450euros pour le 16 GO en mobicarte Orange
> -450 euros pour le 8 GO et 550 euros pour le 16 GO en débloqué..


450 euros version bloqué orange je pense que je me laisse tenté ..... puis jailbreak


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> perso je pense que la cohérence des prix n'est pas ce qui tue Apple en ce moment
> pour illustrer mon propos il suffit de prendre l'exemple de la promo en cours pour les étudiants américains qui ont le choix entre un nano 8 Go ou un Touch 8 Go
> 
> un iPhone 3G nu ne peut s'utiliser sans abonnement donc ce n'est pas le même produit donc il n'empiète pas sur le reste de la gamme
> ...


Ca fait deux fois que tu dis ça, deux fois que j'espère que tu es un peu medium :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2008)

Les tarifs d'O2 pour l'Angleterre : 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/130526/l-iphone-gratuit-en-angleterre
Gratuit avec les gros forfait, 99£ pour les petits :love: :love:


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

iPhone gratuit en Angleterre :love:, bon faut débourser le forfait qui va avec...

edit : grillé par le magicien


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> Ca fait deux fois que tu dis ça, deux fois que j'espère que tu es un peu medium :rateau:



lol oué oué je sais mais je suis révolté par l'idée de cette rumeur

au lieu de le faire plus accèssible ils le ferait encore plus cher au final
ce qui freine c'est pas le prix du combiné mais le prix des forfaits
merde 50 euros par mois pour 2h et l'internet lent (ok plus avec la 3G)


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

wahou vu les prix pratiqué an angleterre ça confirme un peu les propos de sf1989, il serait à 199 dollars nu en apple store, soit entre 150 et 200 euros desimlocké sur ebay


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

le problème c'est que la téléphonie mobile en Angleterre est beaucoup, beaucoup moins chère qu'en France...
cf O2, le forfait d'entrée coûte dans les 40 euros pour 10h de communication!


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

Effectivement on est loin d'orange ....... quel bande de voleurs :hein:

On peut quand même esperer sur les tarifs, et sur la version nu à 199 et 299 dollars


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> iPhone gratuit en Angleterre :love:, bon faut débourser le forfait qui va avec...
> 
> edit : grillé par le magicien



99 £ l'iphone 8go avec un abo à 30 £ c'est vraiment pas mal du tout 
Vivement qu'Orange fasse pareil  (Mais j'ai de sérieux doutes...)


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Vivement qu'Orange fasse pareil  (Mais j'ai de sérieux doutes...)


Au début j'avais pas lu ta parenthèse 
Je me suis dit : il y a des rêveurs quand même


----------



## greggorynque (10 Juin 2008)

Orange ou les autres, les prix de la téléphonie mobile en france sont outrageux (une étude a même montré qu'en 5 ans les prix nont PAS BAISSE, et même legerement augmenté)

c'est du racket du a des arrangements completement interdits, le jour ou un concurrent décidera de rompre leur charte d'arnaque globale, peut être qu'enfin on atteindra des prix corrects.


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> 99 £ l'iphone 8go avec un abo à 30 £ c'est vraiment pas mal du tout
> Vivement qu'Orange fasse pareil  (Mais j'ai de sérieux doutes...)



j'avoue...

mais ce que je ne comprends toujours pas c'est pourquoi aucun prix n'est affiché sur les Apple Store

que ce soit en France ou aux USA... cette rumeur n'est pas tout à fait sans fondement je pense et ça commence à me soûler un peu
vivement le communiqué d'Apple...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2008)

Je pense qu'Orange alignera quand même ses prix sur ceux pratiqués par Apple...
Après, qu'on trouve un iPhone à 200 euros, même "subventionné" et avec un forfait à 49 euros par mois et engagement de deux ans ( engagement dont la légalité est contestée au niveau de la législation européenne d'ailleurs ) ne serait pas étonnant, connaissant ces vautours


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Juin 2008)

J'ai une petite question : le iPhone sera t il compatible avec le iDisk?
Parce que franchement cela pourrait être formidable! Le partage de fichier entre le PC et le iPhone.

Bon c'est vrai qu'en dernier recourt, on pourra toujours passer par l'interface Web


----------



## manustyle (10 Juin 2008)

J'ai quelques questions 

Combien coutera l'iphone 3G sans abo ?

Pourrat-on s'en servir avec un abo SFR ?

thx


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

Aie : http://gizmodo.com/5014764/iphone-3...ta-activated-in-store-only-no-online-ordering

En french sur Klakinoumi :
http://www.klakinoumi.com/2008/06/10/ouch-mauvaise-nouvelle-pour-lactivation-des-iphone/


----------



## greggorynque (10 Juin 2008)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> J'ai une petite question : le iPhone sera t il compatible avec le iDisk?
> Parce que franchement cela pourrait être formidable! Le partage de fichier entre le PC et le iPhone.
> 
> Bon c'est vrai qu'en dernier recourt, on pourra toujours passer par l'interface Web



Oui avec le nouveau .mac


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je pense qu'Orange alignera quand même ses prix sur ceux pratiqués par Apple...
> Après, qu'on trouve un iPhone à 200 euros, même "subventionné" et avec un forfait à 49 euros par mois et engagement de deux ans ( engagement dont la légalité est contestée au niveau de la législation européenne d'ailleurs ) ne serait pas étonnant, connaissant ces vautours


J'espère plutôt un iphone à 200 euros sans abonnement et 79 euros avec abo


----------



## F118I4 (10 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> J'espère plutôt un iphone à 200 euros sans abonnement et 79 euros avec abo


Bah tu vas être déçu , à la rigueur un iPhone à 79 euros c' est possible avec un abonnement à 100 euros voir plus.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2008)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> J'ai une petite question : le iPhone sera t il compatible avec le iDisk?
> Parce que franchement cela pourrait être formidable! Le partage de fichier entre le PC et le iPhone.
> 
> Bon c'est vrai qu'en dernier recourt, on pourra toujours passer par l'interface Web






Visite guidéeclic​


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

Voilà c'est officiel !!!

L'iphone ne sera pas dispo dans les store !! uniquement chez les opérateurs, Orange pour chez nous.

Tous nos iphones seront donc français, il ne sert plus à rien de les desimlocker puisque vous devez obligatoirement vous engeger pour en avoir un.

Reste à savoir si orange va nous obliger à prendre leur forfait tout pourri ou pas ? 

Merci apple :sleep:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

C'était comme ça avant aussi non ?

C'est ce que j'avais compris :rose:


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'était comme ça avant aussi non ?
> 
> C'est ce que j'avais compris :rose:


 non, tu pouvais 'acheter dans les apple store


----------



## Rikle_S (10 Juin 2008)

Nan c'est véridique ?? 100% fiable ? on trouvera pas de IPhone sur les store US ? je vais pas chez orange moi je peux pas ils veulent qu'on prenne leur forfait avec il ne m'intéresse pas du tout !!


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> Voilà c'est officiel !!!
> 
> L'iphone ne sera pas dispo dans les store !! uniquement chez les opérateurs, Orange pour chez nous.
> 
> ...


Enfin, vu le nombre de Store en France actuellement, cela ne fait pas une grande différence.  
Mais ils resteront en vente dans les retail Store. La différence, c'est que l'activation directe y sera obligatoire.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

Rikle_S a dit:


> Nan c'est véridique ?? 100% fiable ? on trouvera pas de IPhone sur les store US ? je vais pas chez orange moi je peux pas ils veulent qu'on prenne leur forfait avec il ne m'intéresse pas du tout !!


 
Ca va donner lieu a un sacré trafic d'iphone si on peut pas les acheter ailleurs que chez orange


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca va donner lieu a un sacré trafic d'iphone si on peut pas les acheter ailleurs que chez orange



pas forcement, si la vente est conditionnée à une prise d'abo directement dans le magasin


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Enfin, vu le nombre de Store en France actuellement, cela ne fait pas une grande différence.
> Mais ils resteront en vente dans les retail Store. La différence, c'est que l'activation directe y sera obligatoire.


 retail store .... apple premium resseller ?
dans ce cas pas besoin de rester chez orange, je ne suis pas sur de ça ....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Enfin, vu le nombre de Store en France actuellement, cela ne fait pas une grande différence.
> Mais ils resteront en vente dans les retail Store. La différence, c'est que l'activation directe y sera obligatoire.



Je ne comprend pas bien... Il était bien possible d'acheter un iPhone désimlocké non? Comment ça va se passer maintenant?  On ne peut quand même obliger les gens à s'abonner?


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

J'ai donné des liens page précédente


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2008)

Je le reprécise tout de même.



			
				Mémo d'AT&T a dit:
			
		

> The new 3G device will be activated in store in both AT&T and Apple stores. Customers must accept AT&T and Apple Ts & Cs, sign a 2-year agreement, and select the data plan for the iPhone 3G before leaving the store. The current iTunes activation process will no longer be required for iPhone 3Gs, however a short tether process to unbrick the 3G device will be performed in all AT&T stores (tether cords will be provided). Apple stores will also perform this tether process, however in the event that a customer's device is not tethered in the Apple store, their device will be inoperable until they get home and tether through iTunes. Prepaid and Pick Your Plan will not be allowed on the 3G device.



En gros, tu es contraint de t'abonner sur place, l'activation pouvant se passer à la rigueur chez toi.
Et impossible, aussi, de gruger en prenant du prépayer pour le désimlocker tranquillement par la suite.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai donné des liens page précédente



J'avais vu , mais je ne comprends toujours pas pour les iphones désimlockés. :rose:


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2008)

En résumé, tout cela va sérieusement assécher la filière des vendeurs d'iPhone désimlockés, puisqu'ils devront prendre autant d'abos que d'iPhone à l'achat.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

Je vais aller m'acheter un iphone chez orange bien comme il faut :love:

.... plus qu'à trouver des sous


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je le reprécise tout de même.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci. Attendons de voir comment ça se passe en Europe, parce que là je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit très légal. Déjà chez nous, on parle de vendre les iPhone désimilockés pour contourner la loi.


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

Vas-t-il donc ne pas être vendu nu du tout ?
Qu'en est il de la légalité de la chose ...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2008)

A propos de MobileMe, je viens de constater que le logiciel Backup n'était plus disponible au téléchargement.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> A propos de MobileMe, je viens de constater que le logiciel Backup n'était plus disponible au téléchargement.



Et sur l'iDisk? Il a disparu aussi?


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

Si si ... NU ... c'est à dire sans abonnement "iphone" mais avec un abonnement orange classique peut-être 

Ou alors ... sans abonnement mais avec activation chez orange, et dans ce cas tu as 30 jours pour activer ton iphone sous orange sinon couic on débite ta carte :rateau: C'est évidemment une hypothèse

Mais vu qu'apple essaye de protéger son systeme ça me semble dur de se procurer un iphone sans abonnement ...

Reste plus qu'à prier orange, parce que 49 euros pour 4heures, faut ptete pas abuser non plus ... quoi que il y a quand même 50sms avec c'est pas mal (ok je sors)


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et sur l'iDisk? Il a disparu aussi?



Ah non, là il y est toujours. Y a un truc prévu pour les backups avec MobileMe?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> Reste plus qu'à prier orange, parce que 49 euros pour 4heures, faut ptete pas abuser non plus ... quoi que il y a quand même 50sms avec c'est pas mal (ok je sors)


 
Ca fait que du 12,25 de l'heure


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2008)

Si, si, il pourra toujours être vendu nu. Mais à 200 ou 300 euros de plus.
Les 299, ou moins (cf O2 en Angleterre), c'est le prix subventionné. Sinon l'iPod touch aurait baissé dans le même temps.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah non, là il y est toujours. Y a un truc prévu pour les backups avec MobileMe?



J'ai lu hier dans la FAQ qu'il fonctionnerait encore avec MobileMe.


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

putain alors là je suis remonté 

sérieux c'est contre les lois sur la concurrence tout ça et ça ne va pas être légal du tout en France!

ce qui va se passer c'est en fait assez simple: le prix du iPhone c'est 199 euros (mettons qu'ils ne fasse pas la conversion)
or, conformément à ce que la loi a contraint Apple et Orange de faire avec le premier, on pourra se le faire désimlocké moyennant 100 euros de plus

en gros on nous le facturera 299 euros, mais impossible dès lors de se le procurer aux USA ce qui nous fait largement remonter les prix quand on était fan du marché gris :hein:


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> ce qui va se passer c'est en fait assez simple: le prix du iPhone c'est 199 euros (mettons qu'ils ne fasse pas la conversion)
> or, conformément à ce que la loi a contraint Apple et Orange de faire avec le premier, on pourra se le faire désimlocké moyennant 100 euros de plus



Débloqué, oui, mais toujours associé à ton abonnement Orange souscrit en magasin. Si tu veux passer chez SFR ou Bouygues, c'est malin.  
Il reste à savoir les tarifs en prépayé ou nu. Chez AT&T, ils ont renoncé au GoPhone. :siffle


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

Et benjamin,

vous pouvez pas faire une commande directe chez apple pour le compte de macgé  et les revendres en exclusivité aux membres


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Débloqué, oui, mais toujours associé à ton abonnement Orange souscrit en magasin. Si tu veux passer chez SFR ou Bouygues, c'est malin.
> Il reste à savoir les tarifs en prépayé ou nu. Chez AT&T, ils ont renoncé au GoPhone. :siffle



non non, la vente liée est interdite en France
tu peux acheter ton iPhone auprès de Orange sans prendre d'abonnement mais moyennant 100euros ou attendre 1 an pour un désimlockage gratuit


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> non non, la vente liée est interdite en France
> tu peux acheter ton iPhone auprès de Orange sans prendre d'abonnement mais moyennant 100euros ou attendre 1 an pour un désimlockage gratuit


 Là dessus on est bien d'accord .... mais pas pour 199/299 euros ??
Je suis chez orange donc je n'aurai pas besoin de desimlocké, mais je ne veux pas changer mon forfait pour le forfait iphone.
Donc ça m'étonnerait que je paye 199/299 euros non


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2008)

Oui, mais il reste encore une fois à connaître le prix "nu" du 3G. Les 100 euros de plus, n'est-ce pas simplement pour un desimlockage ?


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Oui, mais il reste encore une fois à connaître le prix "nu" du 3G. Les 100 euros de plus, n'est-ce pas simplement pour un desimlockage ?


 Ce qui implique qu'un iphone "nu" soit bloqué orange c'est bien ça ?
"nu" veut juste dire : sans forfait iphone ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

Dis voir Dambo !!, tu vas pas squatter tout les sujets avec ton iPhone nu ??? :sleep:


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Dis voir Dambo !!, tu vas pas squatter tout les sujets avec ton iPhone nu ??? :sleep:



oh relax.... 

ensuite le prix annoncé par Jobs était de $199, il a bien précisé que ce prix était impératif et maximal pour les opérateurs (cf la conférence)
donc là c'est l'ajout des 100 euros de désimlockage

Dambo pour répondre à ta question, tout va en fait se passer comme si tu prenais un iPhone désimlocké tout en gardant ton abonnement Orange
que tu change ou non d'opérateur n'aura aucune incidence


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

Non. Désolé.

Plus serieusement ça m'interesse car j'envisage de m'en acheter un en juillet/aout et je souhaite garder mon forfait.


----------



## Rikle_S (10 Juin 2008)

Et donc comment ça se passera ? j'avoue que j'ai du mal à suivre :/


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

Rikle_S a dit:


> Et donc comment ça se passera ? j'avoue que j'ai du mal à suivre :/



Apple veut essayer d'obliger les clients à changer d'opérateurs ou alors à s'abonner chez un opérateur pour acquérir l'iPhone. Erreur car les gens tiennent à leur abonnement et n'ont pas envie de changer pour les beau yeux de l'iPhone. Changer de mobile oui, pas d'abonnement


----------



## Rikle_S (10 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas si il va y avoir un moyen quelconque de contourner tout ça, mais légal ou pas, j'attends que ce soit possible, il faut arrêter de tenir les gens par les c*****


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

le truc c'est que je ne comprends plus l'intérêt d'Apple à faire switcher d'opérateur...
si le modèle économique n'est plus les 30% (comme ATandT a dit qu'ils y méttaient fin) mais les app et le contenu média alors quel est l'intérêt???


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

L'intérêt au départ c'est comme avec l'exclusivité AT&T et Orange attiré les opérateurs, après on fait croire qu'on maîtrise en laissant une porte ouverte..Apple et le double jeu


----------



## Rikle_S (10 Juin 2008)

Elle est ou la porte ouverte ??


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> L'intérêt au départ c'est comme avec l'exclusivité AT&T et Orange attiré les opérateurs, après on fait croire qu'on maîtrise en laissant une porte ouverte..Apple et le double jeu



dsl j'ai pas trop compris, mais en fait je pense que c'est une histoire de contrats négociés conformément à l'ancien modèle et sur lesquels il est pour l'instant difficile de revenir

le mieux est en réalité d'attendre de voir ce que Orange va faire


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

Rikle_S a dit:


> Elle est ou la porte ouverte ??



Les pays qui interdisent l'exclusivité


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> le truc c'est que je ne comprends plus l'intérêt d'Apple à faire switcher d'opérateur...
> si le modèle économique n'est plus les 30% (comme ATandT a dit qu'ils y méttaient fin) mais les app et le contenu média alors quel est l'intérêt???



L'intérêt, c'est qu'Orange est prêt à payer plus  cher les iphones s'il en a l'exclusivité et donc Apple encaisse plus d'argent par iphone plutôt que de vendre, peut-être, plus d'iphones. Ça n'a rien d'original comme pratique.


----------



## Rikle_S (10 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Les pays qui interdisent l'exclusivité



Lesquels ? pour être clair


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

La Belgique, La Suisse aussi oblige l'opérateur à proposer un mobile sans abonnement , je ne connais pas tout les pays, mais ça va vite faire le tour du Web


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> L'intérêt, c'est qu'Orange est prêt à payer plus  cher les iphones s'il en a l'exclusivité et donc Apple encaisse plus d'argent par iphone plutôt que de vendre, peut-être, plus d'iphones. Ça n'a rien d'original comme pratique.



si je comprends bien c'est on a l'exclu et donc on accepte de ne pas négocier sur le prix des terminaux?


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2008)

Bon j'ai du retard, ya qqun qui peut me faire un résumer des 36 premières pages??? 

Mes impressions super heureux de voir le prix de l'Iphone dégringoler , un GPS c'est le top!  par contre decu de toujours pas avoir un model 32 Go, Lamouette avait raison! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

Le GPS va coûter bonbon.
Les abo de la folie.
Bref certain sont pas prêt d'être au chômage


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2008)

pourquoi le gps couterait bonbon? son utilisation se fera via le download de carte, non? et le net illimité est dans les forfait iphone...


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> pourquoi le gps couterait bonbon? son utilisation se fera via le download de carte, non? et le net illimité est dans les forfait iphone...



On sait ce que illimité veut dire chez Orange 
Et avec l'UMTS ça va vite chiffré.
Je pensais à la Suisse où les forfaits illimités sont hors de prix


----------



## Rikle_S (10 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> La Belgique, La Suisse aussi oblige l'opérateur à proposer un mobile sans abonnement , je ne connais pas tout les pays, mais ça va vite faire le tour du Web



Faut encore voir les prix là bas...

Euh ?? le GPS exigerait internet ? il n'utilise pas le meme réseau qu'un GPS normal ?? là pour le coup il deviendrait beaucoup moins interessant..


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

Ouais, la vraie question est : 

Est ce un vrai vrai GPS ???

Ou un pseudo GPS qui marche à la 3G ?

(t'es pas dans le m**de quand t'es perdu en pleine campagne  où tu captes rien )


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2008)

Je comprends pas pkoi le GPS va coûter bonbon?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> (t'es pas dans le m**de quand t'es perdu en pleine campagne  où tu captes rien )


 

En même temps si tu es en pleine campagne et que tu captes rien ! et bien t'avais qu'à pas y aller 


Sinon vu que tom tom est en train d'être développé sous iphone, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un vrai gps.... après je me trompe peut être


----------



## Poutchi (10 Juin 2008)

Rikle_S a dit:


> Faut encore voir les prix là bas...
> 
> Euh ?? le GPS exigerait internet ? il n'utilise pas le meme réseau qu'un GPS normal ?? là pour le coup il deviendrait beaucoup moins interessant..



les gps normaux n'utilisent pas un réseau particulier..

les cartes sont encodées en mémoire et les satellites GPS ne font que fournir les cordonnées ou tu te trouve


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Je comprends pas pkoi le GPS va coûter bonbon?



http://www.apple.com/chfr/iphone/features/gps.html


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2008)

Rikle_S a dit:


> Faut encore voir les prix là bas...
> 
> Euh ?? le GPS exigerait internet ? il n'utilise pas le meme réseau qu'un GPS normal ?? là pour le coup il deviendrait beaucoup moins interessant..


Le net permet de telecharger les cartes, pas la position 
L'iphone n'integre (pour le moment) pas de cartes...



MamaCass a dit:


> Ouais, la vraie question est :
> 
> Est ce un vrai vrai GPS ???
> 
> ...


C'est bien une vraie puce GPS 



xao85 a dit:


> Je comprends pas pkoi le GPS va coûter bonbon?


Moi non plus.
Mais si tu n'as pas d'abonnement internet, ça va te couter cher. Or, l'iphone est vendu dans tous les pays avec un abo internet pseudo-illimité (en pratique, le débit est limité au delà d'une certaine consommation).

Tomtom a annoncé un GPS pour l'iphone, avec , je suppose des cartes intégré. DAns ce cas, le cout de téléchargement serait nul


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2008)

Snow Leopard : fin de parcours pour les PPC ?


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

Rikle_S a dit:


> il faut arrêter de tenir les gens par les c*****



J'arrive pas à placer le bon nombre de lettres 
Que voulait tu dire ... les cERNES ? les cORNES ? les cOCONS ?

Je n'arrive pas à deviner ...
Ca m'embête énormément car du coup je n'arrive plus à suivre le topic :mouais:


----------



## Rikle_S (10 Juin 2008)

*=o
*=u
*=i
*=l
*=l
*=e
*=s

au cas ou ce ne serait pas de l'humour.

J'en profite pour dire que justement, la manière dont le iphone fournit l'endroit ou on se trouve, si il faut internet...


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

Bon les trolls ça va ? :mouais:


----------



## sf1989 (10 Juin 2008)

je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse des "bijoux de famille"
ce n'est pas le genre d'Apple et Orange n'a jamais signé de contrat d'exclusivité sur ce sujet il me semble...

bon ok je sors!


----------



## ricchy (10 Juin 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> le délai est passé récemment à 10 jours
> 
> et il me semble que l'on peut résilier par telephone 700



 Chez Swisscom c'est 45 jours (avec un abo qui date d'au moins aller 5 - 6 ans)
Sinon, c'est 60 jours le délai de rés, et par écrit avec signature envoyé par courrier ou fax. 
Ensuite, les autres opérateurs, je n'en sais rien... 
Il faut appeler pour connaître les conditions contractuelles.


----------



## iota (10 Juin 2008)

Salut,

je sais pas si c'est déjà passé, j'ai ni le courage ni le temps de relire les pages précédentes, mais Safari 4 (Developer Preview) est disponible sur l'ADC.

On notera la disponibilité pour Tiger du navigateur.

@+
iota


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

Un lien intéressant:
*iPiège? Questions sur le prix du nouvel iPhone 3G*
​


----------



## Rikle_S (10 Juin 2008)

Tu vois pas qu'on parle IPhone ici ?? lol


----------



## iota (10 Juin 2008)

Rikle_S a dit:


> Tu vois pas qu'on parle IPhone ici ?? lol


iPhone et Snow Leopard...
Safari 4 sera la version incluse dans Snow Leopard.

@+
iota


----------



## Tequilaforce (10 Juin 2008)

Snow Leopard pour iPhone ? iPhone 64 Bits.


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

Rikle_S a dit:


> Tu vois pas qu'on parle IPhone ici ?? lol





Tequilaforce a dit:


> Snow Leopard pour iPhone ? iPhone 64 Bits.



 Ca devient n'importe quoi ce post...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Petite question : les forfaits seront toujours aussi exorbitant qu'avant ? 
Non car 50 euros par mois , c'est abusé !


----------



## greggorynque (10 Juin 2008)

un GPS classique n'est qu'une base de donnée de cartes couplé à un émetteur GPS repérant les satellites et déterminant ta position, tout se fait dans le GPS, pas dans le satellite.

L'iphone ne possède *pas* de base de carte incorporée (et ses 8Go rendent ca limite car je crois que les cartes européennes pèsent dans les 2go)

ainsi, d'inclus dans le telephone, seul google map permettra de vous dire ou vous êtes, mais google map ne permet en aucun cas de gerer les itinéraires, ni de conserver les donées cartographiques.

Ainsi, de base, la fontion GPS utilisera le réseau telephonique 3G pour charger les maps en temps réel sur google (d'ou le surcout en cas de connection non-illimitée) et ne permettra pas de gerer les itinéraires.

Tomtom vous *VENDRA* donc un logiciel, fourni avec toute la base de cartes, et vous permettant de gerer les itinéraires transformant ainsi votre iphone en GPS

En gros, GPS = &#8364;&#8364;&#8364; pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Petite question : les forfaits seront toujours aussi exorbitant qu'avant ?
> Non car 50 euros par mois , c'est abusé !



http://www.clubic.com/actualite-143478-forfaits-iphone-3g-baisse-iphone.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2008)

iPhone ancienne génération : Orange va casser les prix



> En France, la situation est plus complexe, Orange possédant encore « quelques milliers » de pièces de l'iPhone EDGE comme nous le précise Alice Holzman, la directrice de la communication commerciale et des partenariats pour Orange France. Et bien évidemment, son prix plutôt prohibitif de toujours 399 euros en version 8 Go avec un abonnement associé rebutera ses nouveaux acquéreurs qui préfèreront attendre la sortie du nouveau modèle le mois prochain.
> 
> Prix sacrifié, forfait inchangé
> 
> Mais la situation va rapidement changer, Orange prévoyant de baisser « de manière significative » le prix de l'iPhone EDGE « dans les prochains jours ». Reste à savoir si l'opérateur s'alignera sur les prix de ses homologues européens, c'est à dire de 100 euros à 150 euros en version 8 Go suivant le forfait souscrit. Seule certitude : les actuels forfaits ne seront pas modifiés.


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

Les prix annoncés par Apple:
$199 pour un 8Gb
$299 pour un 16 GB 

Sont des prix déjà subventionnés



> Device Pricing:
> $199 8GB and $299 16GB for new activations and qualified upgrades with 2-year agreement.



Trouvé dans une note confidentielles de AT&T


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Merci lamouette


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2008)

Oui mais là c'est tout de suite moins intéressant et on comprend pourquoi Orange ne va rien changer à ses abo, et que O2 fasse des prix de malades pour un iPhone à o£

Les iPhone moins chers pour plus de monde, Steve Jobs, raconte de belles salades.


----------



## Archaon59 (10 Juin 2008)

J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'Orange n'a pour but que de ne pas vendre l'iPhone :

-L'un des seuls européen à ne pas pratiquer de subventions (en Allemagne et en Angleterre c'est fait depuis un moment)

-Des tarifs de malade pour un service riquiqui (50SMS à 50 ... C'est risible)

-Une absence totale de pubs, à chaque fois que je passe devant chez Orange, pas d'iPhone en vitrine, sur le (le bordélique) site d'Orange aucune vraie référence ... Juste un site flash pourri qui n'informe de rien (quid du déblocage ? Aucune info sur leur site) 

-Une politique pour le moins étrange "Tient Apple nous demande de vendre l'iTruc à 200 (taux de conversion d'Apple), on va liquider nos 150000 merdes restantes en les vendant  150" (perso, à 50 le GPS, la 3G et un nouveau look, ya pas photo)

Enfin bref, je suis presque sûr qu'Orange est considérée comme une épine dans le grand panard d'Apple . La FNAC aussi n'arrête pas de les e----der . Je sais pas, quand on a Apple comme partenaire, on le chouchoute ...

L'exception française :rateau: ?


----------



## boodou (10 Juin 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'Orange n'a pour but que de ne pas vendre l'iPhone :
> 
> -L'un des seuls européen à ne pas pratiquer de subventions (en Allemagne et en Angleterre c'est fait depuis un moment)
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Donc en somme, arrêtez-moi si je dis des conneries:

De maintenant jusqu'au 17juillet, iphone v1 à partir de 150 euro avec un forfait à 49euro, mais prix probablement dégressif en ce qui concerne le prix de l'iphone en lui-même en fonction de l'abo (100 euro avec l'abo le plus important).


À partir du 17 juillet, Iphone v2 à partir de 199 euro avec un forfait minimum de 49 euro, mais comme précédemment, un prix probablement dégressif.

(Je parle pour un iphone 8go dans les deux cas).


----------



## ceddric (10 Juin 2008)

Petite question concernant la future mise à jour de l'iPhone,

Sera-t-il enfin possible d'avoir des accusés de réception pour les SMS? Cette fonction de base est oubliée sur cet appareil.
Apple pense certainement que tout le monde a désormais son téléphone sous réseau et allumé 24h/24 mais dans mon cas par exemple, mon ami, militaire, est tous les ans en mission pendant 4 mois à l'étranger, et est en ce moment au Tchad, et tous les messages n'arrivent pas sur son téléphone. 
Je l'apprend souvent plusieurs semaines plus tard quand j'ai des nouvelles, c'est très frustrant, ça serait cool qu'Apple mette ça en place.
Sans oublier qu'il existe encore des "zones blanches" en France (zones sans réseau) et donc certains messages passent à la trappe.

Tous les possesseurs d'iPone n'envoient pas que des messages à des gens vivant dans les grandes villes du monde...


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'Orange n'a pour but que de ne pas vendre l'iPhone :
> 
> -L'un des seuls européen à ne pas pratiquer de subventions (en Allemagne et en Angleterre c'est fait depuis un moment)
> 
> ...



+1  
Bien daccord... Je sens que si ça continue on va le payer cher ce new iphone... :mouais:


----------



## Archaon59 (10 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Donc en somme, arrêtez-moi si je dis des conneries:
> 
> De maintenant jusqu'au 17juillet, iphone v1 à partir de 150 euro avec un forfait à 49euro, mais prix probablement dégressif en ce qui concerne le prix de l'iphone en lui-même en fonction de l'abo (100 euro avec l'abo le plus important).
> 
> ...



Pour ce qui est du V1, c'est bien cela, pour le V2 rien n'est dit .


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ()
> 
> Tomtom vous *VENDRA* donc un logiciel, fourni avec toute la base de cartes, et vous permettant de gerer les itinéraires transformant ainsi votre iphone en GPS
> 
> ()







Et je pourrais téléphoner avec mon Tomtom ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'Orange n'a pour but que de ne pas vendre l'iPhone :
> 
> -L'un des seuls européen à ne pas pratiquer de subventions (en Allemagne et en Angleterre c'est fait depuis un moment)
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## ncocacola (10 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Les prix annoncés par Apple:
> $199 pour un 8Gb
> $299 pour un 16 GB
> 
> ...



Pas besoin de note confidentielle, suffisait d'aller voir sur le site Apple.com, quand il y a le prix du iPhone 3G y'a une petite * et en dessous c'est marqué quelque chose du genre "sous réserve d'abonnement 2 ans"


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

*Aucun rapport mais j'ai mon année *


----------



## cameleone (10 Juin 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'Orange n'a pour but que de ne pas vendre l'iPhone :
> 
> -L'un des seuls européen à ne pas pratiquer de subventions (en Allemagne et en Angleterre c'est fait depuis un moment)
> 
> ...



Comme d'autres, d'accord globalement avec toi. Et pourtant je suis chez Orange avec mon iPhone... Ceci dit : le forfait à 49 euros n'est pas si mauvais que ça, pour ce qu'il offre. La concurrence ne fait pas bien mieux...



Pharmacos a dit:


> *Aucun rapport mais j'ai mon année *



Ca s'arrose ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Comme d'autres, d'accord globalement avec toi. Et pourtant je suis chez Orange avec mon iPhone... Ceci dit : le forfait à 49 euros n'est pas si mauvais que ça, pour ce qu'il offre. La concurrence ne fait pas bien mieux...



il fait quoi de mieux le forfait iphone que l'origami star par exemple? y'a quand même 10 d'ecart...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juin 2008)

10&#8364; *24 c'est rien pour un macfan voyons !


----------



## cameleone (10 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> il fait quoi de mieux le forfait iphone que l'origami star par exemple? y'a quand même 10 d'ecart...



Mhhh oui, ça prouve que je ne m'y connais pas trop... faut dire que c'est une telle jungle !


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> 10&#8364; *24 c'est rien pour un macfan voyons !



je ne suis pas suisse moi


----------



## greggorynque (10 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> *Aucun rapport mais j'ai mon année *



Grrr moi j'ai dernier rendu avant diplome demain   


Mais félicitations !


----------



## Full62fr (10 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir a vous tous,
Nouvel arrivant chez mac, et donc Nouveau sur le forum je viens poster mon premier post après le visionnage de la Keynote 08.

Et il m'est apparu un truc étrange (précisément a 1h27 de la conference) quand Steve Jobs nous montre la différence entre EDGE et 3G a propos de la vitesse de chargement d'une page web.
On voit bien les deux pages se chargé mais comme le temps se fait long j'ai regardé un peu partout et j'ai distingué que le (l'icone de chargement qui tourne en haut a gauche de l'ecran EDGE est bien plus long (comme si il etait au ralenti) que celui de l'ecran 3G est fluide et rapide.

Est une erreur de jeune debutant à la recherche d'une erreur par hasard ? 
Ou est-ce une vrai tromperie de la part d'apple ? pour montrer une difference certes qui existe mais ne doit pas etre aussi flagrante.  

Merci,
Et a bientot sur les forums de MaCGéneration :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Juin 2008)

J'ai aussi remarqué, mais je ne crois pas que c'est une erreur...

Aucune idée 

Bienvenue


----------



## dambo (10 Juin 2008)

Pour ma part réception des notes dans la semaine pour confirmer le passage je l'espère en master2 

Mais bon on s'égare .......


Pour réprendre le magi 51 il est clair que le forfait iphone est très chère par rapport au reste de la gamme.

Petite comparaison :

Origami 3h : 55 euros
3h semaine
illimité vers tous opérateurs le soir de 18h à 8h du matin
illimité vers tous les opérateurs tout le week-end
SMS/MMS illimités vers tous les opérateurs le weekend et de 18h à 08h
Surf illimité (500 comme pour l'iphone)
les points faibles : texto facturé en journée, facturation en cas d'utilisation du POP !! atention donc à passer par le webmail

Iphone 2+2h : 49 euros
2h semaine
2h soir et weekend (on est très loin de l'illmité)
50 SMS (on est loin des possibilités origami)
Surfi illimité (500mo) + Mail POP
Messagerie visuelle

Je trouve la différence assez énorme, pour moi qui téléphone beaucoup le weekend, il n'y a pas photo !!! j'ai 1h30 chaque weekend, c'est largement utilisé, avec le forfait iphone en un weekend plus rien .... avec l'origami je sui sen illimité !!!


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2008)

Je pensais me prendre ce forfait là avec l'iphone... Origami Star


----------



## doudouz76 (11 Juin 2008)

Je ne suis pas certain que l'on puisse prendre un autre forfait orange que celui proposé pour un iphone. Je peux tout de même me tromper. L'avantage de ce forfait étant les possibilité de connectivité, qui pour moi est l'atout fondamental de l'iphone. Bien sur cela veut dire pas d'appel ou de sms en masse et ça je ne peux pas me le garantir mdrrr
Mais il faut également attendre la sortie du l'iphone 3G pour voir la politique tarifaire d'orange qui risque d'augmenter ses tarifs pour compenser la perte de ses marges (l'iphone sera vendu moins chère à notre grand bonheur mais une plus grosse partie qu'avant ira dans les caisses d'apple).
Par ailleur, pour avoir fait le même test, la différence de rapidité entre 3G et EDGE est largement visible.


----------



## CBi (11 Juin 2008)

Heureusement il nous reste les photos =

2004

2005






2006





2007





2008


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Juin 2008)

On dirait presque un squelette en 2008 :afraid:


----------



## Mogui (11 Juin 2008)

C'est la l'angle de la prise de vue qui donne cette impréssion


----------



## dambo (11 Juin 2008)

doudouz76 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain que l'on puisse prendre un autre forfait orange que celui proposé pour un iphone. Je peux tout de même me tromper. L'avantage de ce forfait étant les possibilité de connectivité, qui pour moi est l'atout fondamental de l'iphone. Bien sur cela veut dire pas d'appel ou de sms en masse et ça je ne peux pas me le garantir mdrrr
> Mais il faut également attendre la sortie du l'iphone 3G pour voir la politique tarifaire d'orange qui risque d'augmenter ses tarifs pour compenser la perte de ses marges (l'iphone sera vendu moins chère à notre grand bonheur mais une plus grosse partie qu'avant ira dans les caisses d'apple).
> Par ailleur, pour avoir fait le même test, la différence de rapidité entre 3G et EDGE est largement visible.


Normalement orange ne devrait pas revoir ses tarifs .... il n'y a plus les 30% d'apple mais ils subventionnent l'iphone donc le prix ne devrait pas bouger.

On peut évidemment prendre un autre forfait pour l'iphone, mais on passe l'iphone le prix "nu", reste à connaitre ce prix


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> Normalement orange ne devrait pas revoir ses tarifs .... il n'y a plus les 30% d'apple mais ils subventionnent l'iphone donc le prix ne devrait pas bouger.



Dans ce cas iPhone 2 offert comme chez O2 ? J'y crois guère avec ces rapias ...


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Dans ce cas iPhone 2 offert comme chez O2 ? J'y crois guère avec ces rapias ...



offert ? 
1350£ sur 18 mois tu appelles ça offert toi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> offert ?
> 1350£ sur 18 mois tu appelles ça offert toi ?


 
C'est cadeau !

En plus la conversion livre --> euros


----------



## asticotboy (11 Juin 2008)

Il devrait y avoir des tarifs préférentiels sur l'iPhone V2 pour les possesseurs du V1...


----------



## dambo (11 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> offert ?
> 1350£ sur 18 mois tu appelles ça offert toi ?


Mais ce n'est pas le prix de l'iphone !!! ça comprend 18 mois de communication et le forfait est plutôt sympa :mouais: donc je ne comprends absolument pas tes propos.

Tu ne payes de forfait toi ? 

Dans ce cas en France l'iphone serait à 199 + 49x24 pour le plus petit forfait !!

:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)

Mes propos sont que ce calcul du iPhone offert est tout simplement de l'arnaque.
Tu ne vas jamais utiliser tout ton forfait à £75 faut être réaliste.
J'utilise mon iPhone avec un abonnement que j'ai conclu il y a quelques années et j'ai pas eu de gros frais supplémentaires, car il y a toujours une borne WiFi dans le coin qui me dépanne.
Faut arrêter de perdre la vue à la vision du mobile à 0. On vous plume légalement.
Rien n'est plus cher qu'un téléphone subventionné, si en plus il faut un contrat spécifique c'est encore pire.
J'utilise mon iPhone avec ses avantages indéniables, mais je ne suis pas prêt à payer autant. Sinon je me balade avec mon MacBook Air et une clé WiFi et là je travail avec.. c'est autre chose.
Un iPhone reste un téléphone, faut pas l'oublier, et un téléphone au prix d'un ordinateur c'est plus de la geekerie c'est de la folie.


----------



## sylko (11 Juin 2008)

Bravo La Mouette. 

Je suis tout à fait de ton avis. C'est pas très malin de la part d'Apple, d'avoir mis autant l'accent sur ce prix d'appel. Une fois que les amateurs auront découvert le prix des forfaits, ils vont vite déchanter.


----------



## dambo (11 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Mes propos sont que ce calcul du iPhone offert est tout simplement de l'arnaque.
> Tu ne vas jamais utiliser tout ton forfait à £75 faut être réaliste.
> J'utilise mon iPhone avec un abonnement que j'ai conclu il y a quelques années et j'ai pas eu de gros frais supplémentaires, car il y a toujours une borne WiFi dans le coin qui me dépanne.
> Faut arrêter de perdre la vue à la vision du mobile à 0&#8364;. On vous plume légalement.
> ...


Prends mon téléphone, un vieux nokia ... de toutes façons de paye mon forfait tous les mois.
Je ne vois pas le rapport entre le prix du forfait et le prix du portable.
Ok dans le cas des appareils subventionnés mais tu oublies le prix des communications ... Et en Angleterre ils ont des forfaits très intéréssants par rapport à chez nous !!

Personnallement j'utilise environ 4h de forfait semaine et 2h par weekend, environ 150/200sms par mois. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas internet sur mon vieux téléphone mais j'aimerai l'avoir grace à l'iphone.
1300 livres pour l'iphone + TOUTES CES COMMUNICATIONS ce n'est pas SI chère (mais on peut toujours parler du prix des télécommunications qui restent relativement chère je te l'accorde)

Par conséquent que j'ai un iphone ou un nokia 3310 ne change pas grand chose à la facture ... 400 euros au plus ... soit le prix de l'iphone !! 


edit : dans le cas de l'iphone il faut evidemment voir le prix des forfaits  qui chez orange sont BEAUCOUP trop chère !!
C'est pour ça que je veux l'acheter nu 
Là dessus on est ok !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Bravo La Mouette.
> 
> Je suis tout à fait de ton avis. C'est pas très malin de la part d'Apple, d'avoir mis autant l'accent sur ce prix d'appel. Une fois que les amateurs auront découvert le prix des forfaits, ils vont vite déchanter.



Il y a truc que je comprends pas trop, désolé :rose:

Certes les prix des forfaits sont exorbitant mais c'était déjà le cas avec le V1, non?

Alors pourquoi c'est vague de mécontentement, le prix de j'iphone à baissé de 200 euro donc c'est déjà 200 euro d'économiser par rapport au v1 pour un téléphone plus évolué.


Bien entendu, je trouve aussi que c'est abusé de la part d'Apple, mais bon, on commence à être habitué


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)

Morale de l'histoire ton Nokia que ne vaut rien, t'as coûté une fortune 



dambo a dit:


> Prends mon téléphone, un vieux nokia ... de toutes façons de paye mon forfait tous les mois.
> Je ne vois pas le rapport entre le prix du forfait et le prix du portable.
> Ok dans le cas des appareils subventionnés mais tu oublies le prix des communications ... Et en Angleterre ils ont des forfaits très intéréssants par rapport à chez nous !!
> 
> ...


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Il y a truc que je comprends pas trop, désolé :rose:
> 
> Certes les prix des forfaits sont exorbitant mais c'était déjà le cas avec le V1, non?
> 
> ...



Parce que avant c'était 399$ prix fixe sans subvention.
Maintenant c'est 199$ + subventionné à l'envie du provider.


----------



## dambo (11 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Parce que avant c'était 399$ prix fixe sans subvention.
> Maintenant c'est 199$ + subventionné à l'envie du provider.




Bon je me suis fait avoir avec mon nokia, un bon coup pour le moral 

On ne connait pas encore le prix fixe sans subvention, en France il devra obligatoirement être vendu fixe. Si ça se trouve ce ne sera pas si élévé que cela ! Reste plus qu'à attendre...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Parce que avant c'était 399$ prix fixe sans subvention.
> Maintenant c'est 199$ + subventionné à l'envie du provider.



Certes, mais je comprends toujours pas la différence pour un consommateur lambda.

Pour l'iphonev1, le consommateur devait payer 399euro + un forfait de 49euro durant une durée déterminée, disons 24 mois d'engagement donc cela donne: 399+(24x49)= 1575euro

Pour l'iphonev2, avec les même conditions on arrive à 1375euro.

Désolé si je dois paraître un poil débile, mais j'arrive pas à comprendre les subtilités. 

(De toute façon, avec orange, j'ai toujours l'impression de me faire entuber, ça risque pas de changer )

Ps: Tous les chiffres sont pour un config minumum (iphone 8go avec le plus petit forfait)


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)

Bref 

Je ne vais m'éterniser .
Chacun doit voir selon ses besoins. Je trouve juste que l'annonce d'un prix plus bas pour les iPhone par S. Jobs, n'est pas complètement honnête vu qu'il s'agit de prix avec subvention. A ce titre le prix fixe de 399$ était plus "juste" .
Le prix sans subventions sera plus élevé que les 199$ promis. A ce titre c'est un peu de la pub mensongère.
Pour le reste à chacun de faire son choix.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

steve il sait plus quoi inventer comme nom de felin, il a choisi snow leopard

si c'est pas de la creativite ca...


pour l'iphone a $199, que ce soit aux US ou ailleurs, ceux qui ont paye leur iphone $399 ou 500 euros en France, ils se sont bien fait ni****


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Parce que avant c'était 399$ prix fixe sans subvention.
> Maintenant c'est 199$ + subventionné à l'envie du provider.



l'iphone est le seul telephone non subventionne

a l'inverse, le provider reverse des $$$ a apple (commission sur les communications)


----------



## dambo (11 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Bref
> 
> Je ne vais m'éterniser .
> Chacun doit voir selon ses besoins. Je trouve juste que l'annonce d'un prix plus bas pour les iPhone par S. Jobs, n'est pas complètement honnête vu qu'il s'agit de prix avec subvention. A ce titre le prix fixe de 399$ était plus "juste" .
> ...


Là dessus je suis d'accord avec toi, mais peut-être doit-on s'attendre à une surprise avec des prix "fixes" de 399$ !! Dans ce cas pas de différences .... Si ce n'est qu'on peut avoir l'appareil moins chère si on accepte de s'engager pour 24mois.

Maintenant avec le système d'activation on ne pourra peut-être plus acheter l'appareil seul en Apple store, mais il y a aura toujours des malins pour trouver quelquechose chose, encore plus avec le fait que l'iphone est dispo dans 70 pays !!

Donc ne nous alarmons pas, attendons de voir le prix nu chez orange et la possibilit" d'acheter l'apareil seul ailleurs (apple store ou moyen moins conventionnel)


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> Là dessus je suis d'accord avec toi, *mais peut-être doit-on s'attendre à une surprise *



Là je crois que tu rêves un peu trop 
Il ont les vaches à lait ( nous) et le réseaux, ils vont pas faire de cadeaux, peut-être en juin 2009 pas avant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2008)

Snow Leopard : fin de partie pour les PowerPC ?

On dirait effectivement que ça se confirme. En revanche, les Intel Core Duo (32 bits) sont apparemment toujours dans la course.


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)

Heureusement 
Pour les PPC c'est plus rapide que prévu mais prévisible


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Heureusement
> Pour les PPC c'est plus rapide que prévu mais prévisible



Ce qui me rassure est qu'il va aussi être compatible avec les coreduo, ce qui est mon cas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ce qui me rassure est qu'il va aussi être compatible avec les coreduo, ce qui est mon cas


Le mien également.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2008)

+1 core duo


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)

2 Quad Core Xeon .
Je suis bon pour Ice leopard


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> 2 Quad Core Xeon .
> Je suis bon pour Ice leopard


 
Oui mais tu devras attendre 2016


----------



## Archaon59 (11 Juin 2008)

Guépard, Puma, Jaguar, Panther, Tiger, Leopard ...

Et maintenant Snow Leopard . Ya pas comme un manque d'imagination sur le nom  ?

Réfléchissons un moment ... Il reste quoi comme félin ? Le lion, non c'est un flemmard . Le lynx, oui, mais non ya un autre truc qui a ce nom (me souviens plus quoi) .

Ah oui, je sais : Pussy . La version 10.7 sera MacOS X Pussy, et la 10.8, Kitty Edition, spécialement pour les gosses :rateau:.


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> Guépard, Puma, Jaguar, Panther, Tiger, Leopard ...
> 
> Et maintenant Snow Leopard . Ya pas comme un manque d'imagination sur le nom  ?
> 
> ...



... les sales gosses !!!


----------



## Godzil (11 Juin 2008)

Je sais pas si ça a déjà été dit (trop de pages a lire) mais bizarrement je trouve cette keynote un peu plate sur certain points, genre de grand blanc (présentation de la 3G et affichage des XXX pays ou l'iPhone veux être vendu) sans compter que pendant la présentation des pays, bizarrement il ont coupé le son sur la video alors qu'il y avait normalement la musique 'It's a small small world"... Apple aurait eu honte ?


----------



## mocmoc (11 Juin 2008)

Godzil a dit:


> Je sais pas si ça a déjà été dit (trop de pages a lire) mais bizarrement je trouve cette keynote un peu plate sur certain points, genre de grand blanc (présentation de la 3G et affichage des XXX pays ou l'iPhone veux être vendu) sans compter que pendant la présentation des pays, bizarrement il ont coupé le son sur la video alors qu'il y avait normalement la musique 'It's a small small world"... Apple aurait eu honte ?



Oui c'est vrai que le passage avec les pays était un peu long.
Sinon j'ai trouvé cette keynote, niveau ambiance, plutot impersonel. ( bien que niveau contenu, il n'y avait rien à redire )


----------



## CBi (11 Juin 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Heureusement il nous reste les photos =
> 
> 2004
> 
> ...


 


Il n'était déjà pas épais l'an dernier, mais c'est vrai que là, il arrive en poids mi-mouche. Pas depuis longtemps ceci dit: il perdait un peu son pantalon (cette manie qu'il a de ne pas mettre de ceinture...)


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)

Steve a faim, il a pas les moyens le pauvre pour un bon dîner


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Steve a faim, il a pas les moyens le pauvre pour un bon dîner


 
Il n'a qu'à doubler son salaire.... 2$ = pi euros


----------



## Archaon59 (11 Juin 2008)

J'espère que Steve va se mettre au régime SuperSize, parceque les T-shirt noirs à manche longues toutes pleines d'air c'est assez effrayant  .


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2008)

Je rapelle à tout le monde qu'il semble asse sérieusement malade, donc aretez de rigoler bêtement, vous seriez tous déçus s'il venait à laisser sa place (surtout a un balmer-like...)

MAis il est vrai que le contenu de sa conférence n'étais pas plus épais que lui   (je sais je sais, je suis un affreux jojo qui donne des leçons et ne les respecte pas )


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je rapelle à tout le monde qu'il semble asse sérieusement malade, donc aretez de rigoler bêtement, vous seriez tous déçus s'il venait à laisser sa place (surtout a un balmer-like...)
> 
> MAis il est vrai que le contenu de sa conférence n'étais pas plus épais que lui   (je sais je sais, je suis un affreux jojo qui donne des leçons et ne les respecte pas )



J'espère qu'il se remettra. Pas qu'il soit indispensable comme CEO, mais qu'au moins il reste chez Apple comme Gates garde une place importante chez Crosoft. Enfin si Steve sait se mettre en retrait un jour car ce n'est pas évident avec sa personnalité.

Bon sinon vivement qu'Orange communique sur l'iPhone 2 ...


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)

Une chose intéressante au sujet de l'activation de l'iPhone chez AT&T



> There would be penalties for users who do not activate the iPhone in the first 30 days, AT&T said, in a move aimed at reducing the number of customers who buy an iPhone and tweak it so that they can use it on another network.



J'ai pas compris comment ils vont pénalisé un client qui n'est plus chez eux après une période de 30 jours...

Source: Reuters


----------



## tweek (11 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Une chose intéressante au sujet de l'activation de l'iPhone chez AT&T
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils chargent pour n'importe quoi.. J'ai du claquer $500 de caution pour le changement de nom et du compte. Et si tu payes pas ta facture a temps, ils t'attendent sagement au virage


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2008)

Oui c'est une solution...


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Juin 2008)

Godzil a dit:


> Je sais pas si ça a déjà été dit (trop de pages a lire) mais bizarrement je trouve cette keynote un peu plate sur certain points, genre de grand blanc (présentation de la 3G et affichage des XXX pays ou l'iPhone veux être vendu) sans compter que pendant la présentation des pays, bizarrement il ont coupé le son sur la video alors qu'il y avait normalement la musique 'It's a small small world"... Apple aurait eu honte ?




Je me demande aussi! J'ai écouté la Keynote dès qu'elle est sorti, mais quand je l'ai réécoutée mardi soir la chanson avait disparu


----------



## steve wozniak (11 Juin 2008)

et le nouveau ceo de apple inc est:
[roulements de tambours]

BILL GATES qui sera remplacé en 2010 par STEVE BALLMER !!!

ps1:si jobs se retirait,il y aura un véritable choc dans l'entreprise:j'espere que ce n'est pas sérieux.

ps2: ne me cherchez pas je suis deja sorti --------------------------->>>


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Le suicide est proche 
Ce qui m'etonne , c'est que orange veut a tout prix être l'operateur le plus cher avec son iphone...On a vraiment de la chance 
Aussi , l'iphone n'est dispo qu'en noir en 8go :mouais: : dommage ! et le dos en alu est remplacé par du plastique...


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le suicide est proche
> Ce qui m'etonne , c'est que orange veut a tout prix être l'operateur le plus cher avec son iphone...On a vraiment de la chance
> Aussi , l'iphone n'est dispo qu'en noir en 8go :mouais: : dommage ! et le dos en alu est remplacé par du plastique...



Qu'ils soient plus cher c'est un fait depuis toujours, mais qu'ils ne répercutent pas les baisses de prix, c'est autre chose, et c'est plus embêtant. C'est un signe de mépris pour les clients qui en ont marre d'être fidèle et de n'avoir rien en retour ...


----------



## Rikle_S (11 Juin 2008)

Question à 2 bal 50...

Il y aura l'accusé reception dans le nouveau IPhone ? parce que pas de GPS (tomtom), pas de mms, pas d'accusé réception, pas de forfait accessible, mauvaise couverture du 3g utilisé,...la liste est longue j'arrete mais jme dis pour un telephone hi tech ça devient plutot low non ?


----------



## Archaon59 (11 Juin 2008)

Pour le GPS, si tu fais référence à la news de MacGen, Apple dit 





> les applications ne peuvent être conçues ou commercialisées pour des fonctions de guidage en temps réel; avec prise de contrôle autonome ou automatique des véhicules, avions ou autres terminaux mécaniques; expédition ou gestion de flottes; ou urgences ou fonctions de sauvetage.


Je le prend comme un "Votre iPhone n'est pas ultime, n'essayez pas de faire des logiciels qui conduisent votre bagnole à votre place ."

Pour les forfaits, c'est (plus ou moins) indépendant d'Apple, il suffit de zieuter chez nos voisins .

Pour la couverture de la 3G, oui elle est mauvaise aux USA (ça commence juste à s'implanter) mais en France la couverture est plutôt bonne il me semble, comme dit précédemment la 3G c'est surtout pour les ouest Européens et le Japon, qui ont de bons réseaux 3G .

Corrigez moi si je dis n'imp'


----------



## Rikle_S (11 Juin 2008)

On parlerait de 3g+ apparemment et donc toute petite couverture...Et pour les mms ? accusés ? on fait quoi en high tech  ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2008)

pour le forfait, tu peux le replacer par celui que tu veux, pour un cout de 60&#8364; avant 6 mois, et c'est gratuit aprés


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2008)

y'a des gens qui utilisent réellement les mms? j'en ai reçu 1 depuis que ça existe , et j'en ai pas envoyé un seul...


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> y'a des gens qui utilisent réellement les mms? j'en ai reçu 1 depuis que ça existe , et j'en ai pas envoyé un seul...



Pour envoyer des photos de moi à ma copine


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2008)

Ben tu lui envoie par mail, c'est plus pratique et gratuit


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ben tu lui envoie par mail, c'est plus pratique et gratuit



Forfait néo  sms/mms/appel illimité le soir


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Forfait néo  sms/mms/appel illimité le soir



je parle sous iphone


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> Pour ma part réception des notes dans la semaine pour confirmer le passage je l'espère en master2
> 
> Mais bon on s'égare .......
> 
> ...



C'est surtout 2 forfaits qui ne s'adressent absolument pas à la même catégorie d'utilisateurs....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est surtout 2 forfaits qui ne s'adressent absolument pas à la même catégorie d'utilisateurs....



Je plussoie. 

Rien que la facturation POP sur le forfait Origami pu.
Si c'est pour avoir un iPhone et l'utiliser au tiers de ses possibilités autant prendre un Nokia ou un HTC...


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je plussoie.
> 
> Rien que la facturation POP sur le forfait Origami pu.
> Si c'est pour avoir un iPhone et l'utiliser au tiers de ses possibilités autant prendre un Nokia ou un HTC...





C'est comme avoir un MacBookPro uniquement pour faire du web, du chat et mater des vidéos ! Autant prendre euh un MacBookPro !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est comme avoir un MacBookPro uniquement pour faire du web, du chat et mater des vidéos ! Autant prendre euh un MacBookPro !



Non mais là c'est différent.


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2008)

99  (8Go) et 199 (16Go) pour l'iphone V1 chez orange...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juin 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> 99  (8Go) et 199 (16Go) pour l'iphone V1 chez orange...


 
Ca deviendrait même intéressant


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> 99  (8Go) et 199 (16Go) pour l'iphone V1 chez orange...



Pour ceux que le gps n'intéresse pas et qui ne sont pas couvert par le réseau 3G, c'est un tres bon plan (AMHA)


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Pour ceux que le gps n'intéresse pas et qui ne sont pas couvert par le réseau 3G, c'est un tres bon plan (AMHA)


 
Et on peut l'acheter sans forfait en désimlocké pour 100 de plus ??


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2008)

je ne sais pas, j'en doute...


----------



## hogs (12 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ben tu lui envoie par mail, c'est plus pratique et gratuit


Non, c'est pas gratuit selon ton opérateur (je n'ose même pas dire le tarif des communication "data" en Suisse).
Je suis un grand adepte des MMS pour les échanges avec ma familles et amis, beaucoup d'entre eux n'ont pas d'ordinateurs, donc pas d'e-mail.
Le MMS reste donc la solution la plus SIMPLE à mettre en oeuvre ne nécessitant ni ordinateur ni compte e-mail ni "culture générale informatique" et accessible à presque n'importe quel GSM pas trop antédiluvien


----------



## Aurélien-A (12 Juin 2008)

Des news de la WWDC.

Ici c'est sympa on y rencontre plein de développeurs français et on y boit pas mal de bières 
Pour info Snow Leopard n'est pas une "optimisation" de Leopard, y'a de gros changement de fond, mais 1 - c'est technique et 2 - c'est sous clause de confidentialité.

En tout cas ça va au delà de la mise à jour dans le module du menu pomme, pour sûr.

Bonne journée à tous, je vais me coucher


----------



## sylko (12 Juin 2008)

Aurélien-A a dit:


> Des news de la WWDC.
> 
> Ici c'est sympa on y rencontre plein de développeurs français et on y boit pas mal de bières
> Pour info Snow Leopard n'est pas une "optimisation" de Leopard, y'a de gros changement de fond, mais 1 - c'est technique et 2 - c'est sous clause de confidentialité.
> ...



Merci de nous donner des nouvelles du front 

Bonne nuit


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2008)

Aurélien-A a dit:


> Des news de la WWDC.
> 
> Ici c'est sympa on y rencontre plein de développeurs français et on y boit pas mal de bières
> Pour info Snow Leopard n'est pas une "optimisation" de Leopard, y'a de gros changement de fond, mais 1 - c'est technique et 2 - c'est sous clause de confidentialité.
> ...



J'aime pas quand on me met l'eau à la bouche comme ça!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> 99  (8Go) et 199 (16Go) pour l'iphone V1 chez orange...





Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca deviendrait même intéressant



Oui, je sais plus quoi en penser....

Car le 16go au prix du futur 8go est quand même assez tentant...
Je suis allé voir Orange, aucun problème pour passer au forfait à 49euro et en plus (sans savoir trop pourquoi) pour 1euro de plus il me file une protection...

En plus dans ce pack, il y a le dock alors que pour la v2, c'est 50euro en plus...
Dites-moi que c'est une erreur et qu'il faut pas l'acheter cet iphone...


----------



## greggorynque (12 Juin 2008)

Moi c'est le 8Go qui me tente ! ! ! 

mais je me tâte car le forfait a 50&#8364;c'est cher mais même si je trouve une combine pour garder l'iphone avec un forfait classique, que vaut l'iphone sans l'internet illimité ... A l'inverse, si j'utilise il'internet du forfait, le 3G devient BEAUCOUP plus interessant ....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Moi c'est le 8Go qui me tente ! ! !
> 
> mais je me tâte car le forfait a 50c'est cher mais même si je trouve une combine pour garder l'iphone avec un forfait classique, que vaut l'iphone sans l'internet illimité ... A l'inverse, si j'utilise il'internet du forfait, le 3G devient BEAUCOUP plus interessant ....



Bon je vois que je suis pas le seul à hésiter avec tout ça  (Ca fait 2 antoine en tout )
Je suis allé le voir, je reviens juste du magasin (j'habite presque au dessus, c'est dur ) et l'iphone est vraiment incroyable....

Je suis en train de craquer..... mais il faut pas...:rose:


----------



## greggorynque (12 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon je vois que je suis pas le seul à hésiter avec tout ça  (Ca fait 2 antoine en tout )
> Je suis allé le voir, je reviens juste du magasin (j'habite presque au dessus, c'est dur ) et l'iphone est vraiment incroyable....
> 
> Je suis en train de craquer..... mais il faut pas...:rose:



Moi je n'ai pas les sous pour le moment de toute façon (même à 99)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

La vraie valeur ajouté du modèle V2 c'est surtout 3G/A-GPS.
Pi' la 3G est pas dispo partout. Le EDGE fonctionne déjà très bien.
Si vous avez pas besoin d'un pseudo GPS, je sauterai sur la V1. 300 euros de différence quand même... Pi' vous aurez accès aux mêmes services que le V2 : AppStore, Firmware...


----------



## greggorynque (12 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> La vraie valeur ajouté du modèle V2 c'est surtout 3G/A-GPS.
> Pi' la 3G est pas dispo partout. Le EDGE fonctionne déjà très bien.
> Si vous avez pas besoin d'un pseudo GPS, je sauterai sur la V1. 300 euros de différence quand même... Pi' vous aurez accès aux mêmes services que le V2 : AppStore, Firmware...



le jailbreaking en plus 

car on ne sait toujours pas ce qui sera possible sur la V2


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> le jailbreaking en plus
> 
> car on ne sait toujours pas ce qui sera possible sur la V2



Ouai, enfin rester sur une 1.1.4 c'est dommage... 
Pi c'est comme tout, ils finiront bien par jailbreaker la V2. Si c'est pas 2 jours après la sortie, ce sera 2 semaines après.


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> le jailbreaking en plus
> 
> car on ne sait toujours pas ce qui sera possible sur la V2



Plus nécessaire.
Seul les pays ayant une exclu comme la France, L'Allemagne, les US, etc auront des téléphones SIm Lock.*
Les autres auront des téléphones SIM free.
De plus le App Store remplacera avantageusement Installer

* Et oui ! je viens de l'apprendre


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Plus nécessaire.
> Seul les pays ayant une exclu comme la France, L'Allemagne, les US, etc auront des téléphones SIm Lock.*
> Les autres auront des téléphones SIM free.
> De plus le App Store remplacera avantageusement Installer
> ...



Mais qu'est ce que tu vas devenir ?!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

La mouette ne met pas tous ses &#339;ufs dans le même panier...


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais qu'est ce que tu vas devenir ?!



La fin  ..la Mouette comme la Kamikaze va se cracher dans la mer de Apple...

Mais non ! On a la chance d'avoir des opérateurs voraces et incompétent , y a de la place pour une partie de la clientèle qui regarde le service et pas que la mise la plus basse possible pour avoir un iPhone le moins cher possible au départ et  en payant ce que les opérateurs veulent par mois..

Non, non, je vous jure y a des gens qui réfléchissent en achetant un produit mobile


----------



## Rikle_S (12 Juin 2008)

Petite question à 10 bal ?
L'accusé récéption sera sur le v2 ? je savais pas du tout que le v1 ne le proposait pas...si non, je crois que le iphone sera jamais pour moi... ou alors ptetre à la v45


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2008)

L'accusé de réception est un paramètre opérateur. Il est possible de le faire en Suisse avec une combinaison de symboles avant le SMS

Swisscom *N# puis SMS
Orange CH *NOT# puis SMS
Sunrise # suivi d'un espace puis SMS

ça doit être possible en France aussi


----------



## divoli (12 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> La fin  ..la Mouette comme la Kamikaze va se cracher dans la merde Apple...



Il y avait un espace en trop. 



La mouette a dit:


> On a la chance d'avoir des opérateurs voraces et incompétent , y a de la place pour une partie de la clientèle qui regarde le service et pas que la mise la plus basse possible pour avoir un iPhone le moins cher possible au départ et  en payant ce que les opérateurs veulent par mois..



J'ai mis 10 min pour comprendre ta phrase. J'ai mal à la tête, maintenant. :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2008)

!!

Ah ? :rose:

En résumé: il y a de la place pour tout le monde


----------



## Archaon59 (12 Juin 2008)

Petite question : pour les iPhone vendus à 100, on est obligé de prendre une souscription pendant combien de temps ? Vu qu'au bout de 6 mois le déblocage est gratuit, ça peut être vraiment intéressant !


----------



## Rikle_S (12 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> L'accusé de réception est un paramètre opérateur. Il est possible de le faire en Suisse avec une combinaison de symboles avant le SMS
> 
> Swisscom *N# puis SMS
> Orange CH *NOT# puis SMS
> ...



Je me vois bien tapper une ligne comme ça avant mes sms...lol

Basé sur linux en terminal ce IPhone 

J'aurais plutot penser à un truc dans le genre menu-config-sms-accusé reception-on ou off...


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2008)

Moi je suis condamné à attendre un model 32Go :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2008)

attens le modele 1 To, c'est plus


----------



## soget (12 Juin 2008)

Phil Schiller's iPhone 3G Has Front Camera or Greasy Fingerprint ?


----------



## r0m1 (12 Juin 2008)

soget a dit:


> Phil Schiller's iPhone 3G Has Front Camera or Greasy Fingerprint ?



Ils n'auraient pas oublié de mentionner ce "détail" lors de la présentation de l'iPhone V2, non ? 

Mais c'est troublant c'est vrai


----------



## asticotboy (12 Juin 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je suis condamné à attendre un model 32Go :rose:


 
Pour quoi faire ? t'as trop de contacts ! ... ou alors ils sont tous trop gros !


----------



## Rikle_S (12 Juin 2008)

Je parle aux possesseur d'IPhone, l'accusé réception ne vous manque pas ? encore les mms perso ca passe, mais l'AR ? ça vous fait pas mal de vous dire 400 euros pour un truc qui ne fait pas une fonction qui date de l'age de pierre ?


Edit de passage : Je viens de voir si je voulais suivre le programme changement de mobile chez orange, pour info le IPhone si vous êtes deja client orange, vous pouvez vous tatter...


----------



## Archaon59 (12 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ils n'auraient pas oublié de mentionner ce "détail" lors de la présentation de l'iPhone V2, non ?
> 
> Mais c'est troublant c'est vrai



Effectivement l'effet d'optique est troublant , c'est fou ce qu'il est crade l'iPhone de Schiller  . Voilà ce que c'est de manger des sushis sans se laver les mains après  !


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2008)

Rikle_S a dit:


> Je me vois bien tapper une ligne comme ça avant mes sms...lol
> 
> Basé sur linux en terminal ce IPhone
> 
> J'aurais plutot penser à un truc dans le genre menu-config-sms-accusé reception-on ou off...



Si tu veux tu peux compliquer autant que tu veux. Ce système fonctionne très bien.
Maintenant une application développée avec la SDK ferait aussi l'affaire


----------



## r0m1 (12 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Si tu veux tu peux compliquer autant que tu veux. Ce système fonctionne très bien.
> Maintenant une application développée avec la SDK ferait aussi l'affaire



D'ailleurs, a-t-on des idées précises sur ce qui nous attend au niveau applications ( à part les jeux), ou tout du moins sur leur diversité et leur utilité?


----------



## Rikle_S (12 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Si tu veux tu peux compliquer autant que tu veux. Ce système fonctionne très bien.
> Maintenant une application développée avec la SDK ferait aussi l'affaire



Je n'achète pas un telephone et encore moins à ce prix, pour devoir être developpeur voyons :/

Quand j'ai acheté mon MBP, tout fonctionnait sans que je sois informaticien, si ça pouvait être pareil...ça serait tellement mieux !


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2008)

Il y a encore pas de fonctionnalité qui seront dévoilées d'ici au 11 juillet je pense.
Et encore une fois l'App Store aura pas mal de softs permettant de combler certains manques.
Apple se concentre beaucoup sur l'aspect fonctionnalité et simplicité d'utilisation, mais il est vrai que des choses aussi simples que les accusés de réceptions sont oubliés.
La SDK pourrait résoudre ce problème en ouvrant le soft aux développeurs et peut-être que Apple entendra les demandes des clients finaux.


----------



## Rikle_S (12 Juin 2008)

Alors on attends et on croise les doigts


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pour quoi faire ? t'as trop de contacts ! ... ou alors ils sont tous trop gros !



Nan j'ai 23 Go de musique a casé!


----------



## greggorynque (12 Juin 2008)

oui, enfin je pense qu'on peut survivre qu'avec 1 ou 2 Go de musique, ca fait quand même bcp d'albums !

surtout que tu peux synchroniser ton iphone a ton mac par itunes

et ne me dit pas que tu écoute tout sur 23Go


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Juin 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je suis condamné à attendre un model 32Go :rose:




Moi aussi je voulais prendre un 32 Go, mais il n'est pas arrivé.. Au pire, tu prend le 16 Go (pourquoi n'est-ce pas suffisant pour toi?) et tu achète le modèle 32 Go (à la Macworld 09 ), tu prend la carte sim du 16 Go et tu la met dans le 32 Go, pas besoin de désimlock ou rien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

en tout cas orange enfonce encore plus le clou par rapport a ses clients qui ont paye l'iphone plein pot

et prend aussi les eventuels clients pour des pigeons en vendant un iphone "1" a 99 euros sachant qu'il faut se farcir un abo pendant 2 ans alors que le nouveau telephone arrive dans 1 mois...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> en tout cas orange enfonce encore plus le clou par rapport a ses clients qui ont paye l'iphone plein pot
> 
> et prend aussi les eventuels clients pour des pigeons en vendant un iphone "1" a 99 euros sachant qu'il faut se farcir un abo pendant 2 ans alors que le nouveau telephone arrive dans 1 mois...



Tu n'aimes pas les promos?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tu n'aimes pas les promos?



Non il n'aime pas payer peu !


----------



## greggorynque (12 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> en tout cas orange enfonce encore plus le clou par rapport a ses clients qui ont paye l'iphone plein pot
> 
> et prend aussi les eventuels clients pour des pigeons en vendant un iphone "1" a 99 euros sachant qu'il faut se farcir un abo pendant 2 ans alors que le nouveau telephone arrive dans 1 mois...



vu que le nouveau couteras 200 avec le même abonnement 2 ans (ptet même plus cher l'abbonement)
je ne vois pas qui se fait avoir ...


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2008)

Rikle_S a dit:


> Je parle aux possesseur d'IPhone, l'accusé réception ne vous manque pas ? encore les mms perso ca passe, mais l'AR ? ça vous fait pas mal de vous dire 400 euros pour un truc qui ne fait pas une fonction qui date de l'age de pierre ?



Euh, à l'âge de pierre, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y avait un réseau orange 
N'oubliez jamais de resituer les fonctions éventuelles de tous ces petits gadgets électroniques, tout indispensables qu'ils soient dans une perspective historique (c'est classe, non comme discours ).

D'après ce que je lis sur le net :
- en 91 un terminal radiocom 2000 valait 25 000 F, disons 4000 pour téléponer (enfin quand ça pouvait ) ne parlons pas de l'abonnement. Et à part téléphoner, ça ne faisait ni le café ni les sms 
- le GSM a à peine plus de 10 ans
- le prix des communications, même en téléphonie fixe par rapport à il y a 10 ans, c'est peanuts (par contre l'abonnement a monté, lui)
- demandez à vos parent s'ils avaient un téléphone mobile à votre âge, quand ils vous auront répondu non, demandez-leur s'ils avaient un télépone fixe 

Tout ça pour dire qu'il y a plus de différence entre un télépone portable quelconque du printemps 2008 et un de 2003 qu'entre le modèles plus mieux bien qu'on veut vous vendre et le modèle pourri has been qu'il ne faut surtout pas prendre  Définissez vos besoins et attendez 1 an : avec un peu de chance, vous trouverez la perle (mais interdit de se trouver des besoins supplémentaires pendant l'année ).

L'ipod, et plus généralement les baladeurs MP3, c'est sorti quand déjà ? et le premier MP3 avec plus de 1Go, etc.

Je vous promets : mettez vos voeux dans une enveloppe le premier janvier, rouvrez-là à Noël et vous verrez que vous pouvez vous payer plein de choses qui vous paraissaient inaccessibles (mais en électronique, hein, pas partout )


----------



## r0m1 (12 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> - en 91 un terminal radiocom 2000 valait 25 000 F, disons 4000&#8364; pour téléponer (enfin quand ça pouvait ) ne parlons pas de l'abonnement. Et à part téléphoner, ça ne faisait ni le café ni les sms



Mon oncle en avait un dans la R25 avec le premier ordinateur de bord embarqué qui existait (comprendre un voix horrible indiquant juste que le conducteur n'avait pas mis sa ceinture !!), c'était la méga classe absolue !! 

En plus on avait le droit de téléphoner au volant !! c'est dire que ça date ! 

edit: notez l'aspect portable


----------



## greggorynque (13 Juin 2008)

Moi mes mails sont toujours arrivés à destination, et ce, sans jamais utiliser les AR (je ne sais même pas ou on les active ... )



Si je l'avais mis sur les textos, et je l'ai vite enlevé tellement c'est relou de recevoir un SMS a chaque fois que tes potes allument leur telephone .......


----------



## flotow (13 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Si je l'avais mis sur les textos, et je l'ai vite enlevé tellement c'est relou de recevoir un SMS a chaque fois que tes potes allument leur telephone .......



c'est meme mieux que FaceBook alors


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

comparatif Blackberry bold vs iPhone 3G


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2008)

Donc le RIM est meilleur que le Apple ?  Zut alors ...

En tous cas, j'ai vu la présentation cet après-midi et je me suis bien barbé : pas super folichon, tout ça, même en considérant que l'on s'adresse à des développeurs (ou à leurs patrons). J'ai trouvé qu'il y avait un je-ne-sais-quoi de pas convainquant. Ou alors c'est moi qui ai du mal à être convaincu, en ce moment 

En fait, je commence à vraiment être gonflé par iTunes et le fait que tout tourne autour de cette application pas si bien fichue que ça. Et ça ne fait qu'empirer à chaque présentation ... Pffff....


----------



## Frodon (13 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Donc le RIM est meilleur que le Apple ?  Zut alors ...



Ah bon? Perso je ne vois aucune caractéristiques majeure en plus sur le BlackBerry, et un gros inconvénient par contre: La taille de son écran.


----------



## asticotboy (13 Juin 2008)

Il n'a pas l'air mal ce petit blackberry... mais pour rien au monde je l'échangerais contre mon iPhone ! Il est le seul à avoir ce côté ludique et intuitif.


----------



## ederntal (13 Juin 2008)

Et sinon d'après MacBidouille... Il y aura bien un programme d'échange pour les possesseurs d'iPhone v.1.

En Espérant que ce ne soit pas 250 euros ;-)


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juin 2008)

ederntal a dit:


> Et sinon d'après MacBidouille... Il y aura bien un programme d'échange pour les possesseurs d'iPhone v.1.
> 
> En Espérant que ce ne soit pas 250 euros ;-)


 
Ouais sinon y'aura de la revente d'iphone d'occaz


----------



## asticotboy (13 Juin 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Ah bon? Perso je ne vois aucune caractéristiques majeure en plus sur le BlackBerry, et un gros inconvénient par contre: La taille de son écran.


 
hummm.... même pas le copier coller par exemple ?


----------



## asticotboy (13 Juin 2008)

ederntal a dit:


> Et sinon d'après MacBidouille... Il y aura bien un programme d'échange pour les possesseurs d'iPhone v.1.
> 
> En Espérant que ce ne soit pas 250 euros ;-)


 
 d'après orange aussi... mais chut, il y a un autre fil pour parler de ça, faut pas que la mouette nous entende...


----------



## La mouette (13 Juin 2008)

:sleep:

Faites, faites


----------



## greggorynque (13 Juin 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Ah bon? Perso je ne vois aucune caractéristiques majeure en plus sur le BlackBerry, et un gros inconvénient par contre: La taille de son écran.



et un vrai clavier aussi... perso je préfère l'iphone, mais mon père possède un blackberry pour son boulot et c'est quand même du matos très serieux ...


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui, enfin je pense qu'on peut survivre qu'avec 1 ou 2 Go de musique, ca fait quand même bcp d'albums !
> 
> surtout que tu peux synchroniser ton iphone a ton mac par itunes
> 
> et ne me dit pas que tu écoute tout sur 23Go



Franchement j'écoute presque tous et dans ma voiture j'aime bien avoir toute ma bibliothèque pour pvr choisir ce que je me mets!   Puis c'est très pratique de pas à avoir à choisir ce que je mets dans mon ipod ou pas...


----------



## asticotboy (13 Juin 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Franchement j'écoute presque tous et dans ma voiture j'aime bien avoir toute ma bibliothèque pour pvr choisir ce que je me mets!  Puis c'est très pratique de pas à avoir à choisir ce que je mets dans mon ipod ou pas...


 
Petite question : t'utilise quoi comme transmetteur FM ?


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Petite question : t'utilise quoi comme transmetteur FM ?



HS On: J'utilise un autoradio avec auxiliaire! HS off


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Donc le RIM est meilleur que le Apple ?  Zut alors ...
> 
> En tous cas, j'ai vu la présentation cet après-midi et je me suis bien barbé : pas super folichon, tout ça, même en considérant que l'on s'adresse à des développeurs (ou à leurs patrons). J'ai trouvé qu'il y avait un je-ne-sais-quoi de pas convainquant. Ou alors c'est moi qui ai du mal à être convaincu, en ce moment
> 
> En fait, je commence à vraiment être gonflé par iTunes et le fait que tout tourne autour de cette application pas si bien fichue que ça. Et ça ne fait qu'empirer à chaque présentation ... Pffff....



C'est vrai que Itunes gère de plus en plus de choses..


----------



## Archaon59 (13 Juin 2008)

Ce sont surtout les utilisateurs Windows qu'il faudra plaindre, ce logiciel est une vrai usine sur la plateforme de Billou ... Sur Mac, je trouve iTunes vraiment pratique, tout est centralisé, la synchronisation est vraiment pratique à utiliser ... Plutôt que de passer par 36 programmes, il y en a un qui fait tout . J'y vois plus d'avantages que d'inconvénients .


----------



## Liyad (13 Juin 2008)

Exacte, tout comme QuickTime et Safari, iTunes est une horreur sous PC ! C'est long, lent, pas pratique.

Et c'est avec ce programme qu'ils espèrent faire switcher ? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (13 Juin 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Exacte, tout comme QuickTime et Safari, iTunes est une horreur sous PC ! C'est long, lent, pas pratique.
> 
> Et c'est avec ce programme qu'ils espèrent faire switcher ? :mouais:



Bien entendu ça va bien mieux sur Mac comme Vista d'ailleurs


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2008)

Salut.

Je trouve que la Developer Preview de Safari 4 marche plutôt pas mal sous Windows.
Je l'utilise au quotidien et franchement c'est pas si mal.

@+
iota


----------



## Yannoux (13 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Une question d'un futur proprietaire iPhone 3G  (pas pris la V1)

 J'aimerais savoir si le iPhone 3G utilise le haut parleur integre pour diffuser le son d'une video ou de la musique sans avoir a brancher le casque? Ca peut etre pratique si on doit montrer vite fait une video a quelqu'un.

Sinon cet iPhone commence vraiment a etre super interessant niveau fonctions, il peut lire les fichiers iWork (plus qu'a avoir la possibilite de faire de l'edition "de base", changer une infos ou autres par ci par la)
et ce serait bien aussi Apple :

- faire du "copier-coller"
- MMS (je m'en fiche royalement Mail est la donc...)
- Un jour peut etre aura-t-on droit enfin a une ecoute de la musique en enchainement comme le fait si bien iTunes parce que la lecture Morceau par morceau c'est un peu chiant

- que l'on puisse mettre sa dosette Senseo, "oups" je m'egare...:love:


----------



## lifenight (13 Juin 2008)

Yannoux a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Une question d'un futur proprietaire iPhone 3G  (pas pris la V1)
> 
> ...



Oui, il diffusera le son via le haut parleur pour les vidéos, ... tout comme l'iphone edge, pour les nouvelles fonctions, vivement que je puisse mettre à jour mon iphone


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> A propos de MobileMe, je viens de constater que le logiciel Backup n'était plus disponible au téléchargement.





gloup gloup a dit:


> Et sur l'iDisk? Il a disparu aussi?



Tiens, Backup est revenu.


----------



## flotow (14 Juin 2008)

Tiens, Apple n'envoi plus les #SN par mail... (et apres deux mail de relance, ca ne repond pas - a part l'autoreply-)...


----------



## Yannoux (14 Juin 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Oui, il diffusera le son via le haut parleur pour les vidéos



 Merci pour l'info, nikel! Vivement le 17 juillet! Je viens de "iCaliser" cet evenement :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2008)

Je me pose une question au sujet de Snow Leopard. Puisque le support du Power PC semble abandonné, qu'en sera-t-il des applications PPC seulement. Pourra-t-on continuer à les utiliser ? Rosetta sera-t-il toujours présent ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Juin 2008)

T'es pas obligé de changer D'OS X ..
Reste sur Leopard normal


----------



## F118I4 (14 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je me pose une question au sujet de Snow Leopard. Puisque le support du Power PC semble abandonné, qu'en sera-t-il des applications PPC seulement. Pourra-t-on continuer à les utiliser ? Rosetta sera-t-il toujours présent ?


Screen de Safari 4 Developeur Preview trouvé sur Macthemes poster par *Lord Kokkei.






*Ouvrir dans le Mode 32 bits pour les intel-core duo.
Ouvrir avec Rosetta pour l' Application PPC.


----------



## flotow (14 Juin 2008)

reste a savoir si les apps seront toujours aussi UB... c'est surtout ca le probleme 
je ne vois pas pourquoi Rosetta serait absent...

edit: la 10.5.3 me permet enfin de lancer Chess (qui plus est en 64bits )
par contre, je suis allé chercher Saf' 4 sur l'ADC, j'ai viré le mode 32bits (par defaut, meme sur une machine 64bits, ca se lance en 32bits, enfin, apparement )... je relance... et ca ne m'affiche pas 64bits (alors que pour Chess, si) (et Chess possede aussi cette option 32bits)
en conclusion, la 10.5.3 apporte quelque chose au niveau du 64bits  (puisque Chess s'ouvre alors qu'avant, ca plantait lamentablement )




sur la capture, Saf et Chess sont lancés en 64bits... mais seul Chess le declare/est affiché en 64bits...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> T'es pas obligé de changer D'OS X ..
> Reste sur Leopard normal


C'est vrai. Mais un Leopard "allégé" - Intel only - m'intéresse beaucoup. 



saint_shaka a dit:


> Screen de Safari 4 Developeur Preview trouvé sur Macthemes poster par *Lord Kokkei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super ! Merci.


----------



## flotow (14 Juin 2008)

quelqu'un veut pas essayer avec QT 7.5?  (un sucidaire qui l'aurait deja fait :love
si c'est pas dans QT 7.5, ca viendra a la prochaine MAJ


----------



## F118I4 (14 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est vrai. Mais un Leopard "allégé" - Intel only - m'intéresse beaucoup.


Moi c' est pareil , j' espère qu' il y aura pas de retard pour Snow Leopard.


Si Apple appelle le nouvel iPhone "l' iPhone 3G" c' est que cela veut dire que c' est un iPhone V1 mit à la norme 3G + GPS et quelques petits trucs donc la V2 est pour la fin de l' année pour les plus optimistes ou l' année prochaine.


----------



## Archaon59 (14 Juin 2008)

Je me demandais, parmi les nouveautés de l'iPhone 3G, il est dit que l'audio est amélioré ... Ca veut dire quoi au juste ? 
Que les hauts parleurs sont de meilleur qualité, que le son lors des appels sera meilleur, que la puce audio a été changé pour une de meilleur qualité (Samsung en a de sacrées bonnes !) ?


----------



## benjamin (14 Juin 2008)

J'ai lu il y a quelques jours que le son émis du haut parleur était de meilleure qualité. Sans plus de précision.


----------



## iota (14 Juin 2008)

Salut.



saint_shaka a dit:


> Screen de Safari 4 Developeur Preview trouvé sur Macthemes poster par *Lord Kokkei.
> (...)
> *Ouvrir dans le Mode 32 bits pour les intel-core duo.
> Ouvrir avec Rosetta pour l' Application PPC.


D'un autre côté, Safari 4 sera compatible avec Tiger, ce n'est pas une application exclusive à la famille Leopard.

@+
iota


----------



## noche84 (14 Juin 2008)

Moui, enfin, d'après les rumeurs : Snow Leopard ne serait pas vraiment un nouvel OS comme on à l'habitude d'en voir... Pas de nouvelles fonctionnalités bluffantes pour l'utilisateur...

Le travail serait plutôt sur le coeur de l'OS, optimisation pour l'architecture processeur Intel, Grand Central ( qui manifestement, pose les bases pour les prochains OS... ) etc

Donc il s'agirait plutôt d'une "super" mise à jour de Leopard qui me semble intéressante... Et qui peut donc être sortie + tôt que ce que l'on pourrait estimer, justement parce qu'il s'agit d'un travail d'optimisation du système actuel, et non d'implémenter de nouvelles fonctions non encore béta-testée 

Renforcer l'OS et le rendre béton afin de pouvoir continuer à nouveau serait une excellente chose


----------



## La mouette (15 Juin 2008)

Pour Safari 4 est les Web Applications


----------



## iota (15 Juin 2008)

Salut.



La mouette a dit:


> Pour Safari 4 est les Web Applications]


C'est pas encore tout à fait au point...
J'ai testé (Safari4 sous Windonws) avec GMail, le problème c'est que ça ouvre une seconde fenêtre une fois loggué...

@+
iota


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour Safari 4 est les Web Applications



A ta décharge il était 4 h du mat'... mais qu'est-ce que veut dire cette phrase?


----------



## La mouette (15 Juin 2008)

La joli icône et ce que cela donne une fois ouverte.
Je vous laisse vais me coucher


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> La joli icône et ce que cela donne une fois ouverte.
> Je vous laisse vais me coucher



C'est guère plus clair.  Concrètement, c'est quoi? 

Bonne nuit et à demain.


----------



## iota (15 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est guère plus clair.  Concrètement, c'est quoi ?


Tu vas sur un site (type GMail, l'exemple est plus parlant), tu peux "transformer" le site en application.
Grosso modo, tu te retrouves avec une icone GMail sur le bureau (un .exe sous windows) et lorsque tu cliques dessus, ça ouvre gmail dans une fenêtre "light" de Safari (voir la capture du piaf ), un peu comme si c'était une application à part (dans mon exemple, un simili client GMail).

Ceci prend tout son sens avec mobileme et la tendance web2.0 actuelle...

@+
iota


----------



## flotow (15 Juin 2008)

oui, un peu comme AIR en fait  (sauf que c'est saf )
j'ai essayé, c'est sympa, ca permet de docker des sites/'application' dans la partie application aussi 
genre la gestion du FlickR a coté des softs photos ou MobileMe dans le dock.
ca n'ouvre pas safari, ca s'ouvre comme une (c'en est une) application


----------



## iota (15 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, un peu comme AIR en fait  (sauf que c'est saf )


Non  
Air c'est un runtime Flash qui permet en plus l'interaction avec le système (glisser déposer de ton bureau vers l'applicatif par exemple). Ca va beaucoup plus loin que le simple mode fenêtré de Safari.

Air c'est entre le client lourd et le client riche.

@+
iota

PS : à la rigueur, on peut voir cette nouvelle fonctionnalité comme un runtime Javascript/HTML...


----------



## flotow (15 Juin 2008)

meme si on prend en compte que Safari (depuis la v.3) a un systeme de db pour pouvoir stocker et fonctionner en solo?


----------



## iota (15 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> meme si on prend en compte que Safari (depuis la v.3) a un systeme de db pour pouvoir stocker et fonctionner en solo?


Avec Air, Adobe propose un runtime, des API, un langage de scripts, des outils de développement, un moteur de rendu graphique, etc...
Safari n'offre rien de tout ça et reste un simple navigateur.

Mais bon, on s'écarte un peu du sujet.

@+
iota


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Juin 2008)

Je trouve que le nouvel IPhone est pas mal, surtout au niveau du prix qui a été sensiblement baissé. Pour une fois !
L'intégration de la puce GPS est aussi une bonne chose, c'était ici le principal défaut, à mon goût, du téléphone d'apple.


----------



## mocmoc (15 Juin 2008)

Oui, certes !  mais on remarque que sur le site d'apple il y à marquer "L'iphone que vous atendiez". Moi je dis super, mais c'est le minimum syndicale.  Car oui, on l'attendait et c'est super, mais il n'y à pas de gros plus ni de surprises.
Mais bon, on ne peu pas reinventer l'orinateur ou le téléphone tous les jours !
Par contre, pour la prochaine keynote, j'attends du lourd !


----------



## CERDAN (15 Juin 2008)

Du MacBook/MacBookPro tout cru quoi  !!!


----------



## fredintosh (15 Juin 2008)

Mine de rien, après iTunes, après Safari, Apple tend une fois de plus la main au PCistes avec son service .mac rebaptisé MobileMe.

Et à chaque fois, on dirait que c'est un "iBidule" (iPod puis iPhone) qui semble être l'élément déclencheur de ce portage, comme pour servir de cheval de Troie.

Si on continue dans cette logique, il me semble de plus en plus raisonnable de croire que lorsque l'iPhone sera doté d'une caméra pour faire de la visio, iChat sera porté sur Windows...


----------



## sylko (16 Juin 2008)

Je suis tombé sur cette vidéo.

Keynote de Steve Jobs en 60 secondes 

[YOUTUBE]dGY28Qbj76A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Je suis tombé sur cette vidéo.
> 
> Keynote de Steve Jobs en 60 secondes


 
N'oublie pas de visiter le blog de macgé et les news de la semaine


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

Indispensable


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2008)

@sylko: yep, deja vu  (et pas sur macg)
par contre, ce n'est pas la premiere fois qu'ils le font 

@lamouette: et quand on a pas dashboard?


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

T'as besoin d'un iphone 3G


----------



## butok (16 Juin 2008)

réglable pour le 17 juillet ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

ça doit pouvoir se faire


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> ça doit pouvoir se faire


debloqués? pas sur


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

Tu remplaces ce fichier ( attributes.js dans le paquet du Widget et tu as le countdown jusqu'au 17.07)


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2008)

je pensait a l'iPhone 3G moi  par au widget  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

Encore plus simple 
A part les pays qui ont l'exclusivité opérateur, y a plus de SIM lock


----------



## butok (16 Juin 2008)

Cool merci Lamouette !


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Encore plus simple
> A part les pays qui ont l'exclusivité opérateur, y a plus de SIM lock


genre pas la France par exemple 

sinon, le dos alu, je pense que c'est plus solide


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

Tout les plastiques ne sont pas les même que ceux utilisés pour les vieux Big Jim, ou autres Barbie . Il y en a de très résistant. Enfin on verra bien


----------



## rizoto (16 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> genre pas la France par exemple
> 
> sinon, le dos alu, je pense que c'est plus solide



C'est moins sensible au rayures que le "plastique", mais ça se déforme plus facilement


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2008)

par de soucis de deformation  (ni sur l'iPhone ni sur le MacBook Pro)
m'enfin, je touche du bois  (ca tombe bien, le bureau est en bois )


----------



## ricchy (16 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Encore plus simple
> A part les pays qui ont l'exclusivité opérateur, y a plus de SIM lock


Salut La mouette, hum plus de SIM LocK ?
En Suisse, Swisscom & Orange ont signé, pas Sunrise.
Sur que tu peux mettre une carte Sunrise dans un Iphone acheté chez l'un ou l'autre des concurrents ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

ça fonctionnera


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Juin 2008)

Et au Canada, c'est Rogers ET Fido, mais Fido appartient à Rogers... Donc il sera tout de même débloqué ou non?

N.B: Au Canada, les abonnements minimums sont de 3 ans  Comptez-vous chanceux en France avec 2 ans et 18 mois en Angleterre, nous on se fait abuser plus longtemps


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

ça devient un gros sac de noeuds cette iPhone.
A force de compliquer, d'embrouiller les clients, la mode va passer et Apple va se retrouver avec son stock de iPhone ..
IPhone libre !!!!! pas de SIM Lock, pas d'obligations d'abonnement..Viva el iPhone Libre !!!


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juin 2008)

On fait une révolution pour les iphones libres ?
On manifeste devant notre mac of course


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> On fait une révolution pour les iphones libres ?
> On manifeste devant notre mac of course



Avec Ichat ouvert


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> On fait une révolution pour les iphones libres ?
> On manifeste devant notre mac of course



Oui ces bridages sont lourds alors qu'aucun autre ne le fait, du moins de cette manière. iPhone en vente libre chez tous les opérateurs, et hop ça fera un carton.

Plus je réfléchi plus je me dis que mette un peu d'argent dans l'iPhone ok, mais faire exploser la facture mensuelle, pas trop partant ...


----------

